# **NEW** Fenix PD32 Ultimate Edition (XM-L T6 NW, 740 lumen)



## gopajti (Nov 9, 2012)

9 Lumen 130h 
40 Lumen 27h
140 Lumen 7h15m 
400 Lumen 2h40m 
max. 740 Lumen 1h 
400 Lumen Strobe 
140 Lumen SOS 
6000cd, max. 155m







more pics
*tinyurl.com/pd32ue*


----------



## Dan C (Nov 9, 2012)

I want. Know when/where I can get one?


----------



## wjv (Nov 9, 2012)

Dang! And I just bought a PD32 R5 10 days ago. . . . . :mecry:

I like how they are being honest and up front about the 740 lumen being a "burst mode".

To quote Dan_C: Know when/where I can get one?


----------



## spankone (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwolcott (Nov 9, 2012)

damn thats awesome!


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 9, 2012)

And I actually decided to stop buying flashlights, then this come up! 
A light of this size will be pretty warm with 400lm, and at 740lm it should be HOT after only a minute or so. 
But still, it seems to be an impressive new light, and Neutral white is even better!


----------



## kj2 (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice  but should also come with CW.
Now you have a lot of lumens but further it's a E35.


----------



## weez82 (Nov 9, 2012)

Still no low mode. Fenix needs to get their stuff together. 9 lumes isnt low


----------



## chenko (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice! :naughty:


----------



## ZRXBILL (Nov 9, 2012)

I wonder how long that burst mode will last, 1 or 2 minutes?


----------



## flame2000 (Nov 9, 2012)

ZRXBILL said:


> I wonder how long that burst mode will last, 1 or 2 minutes?



I'm interested to know that too. 
I'm liking this one!


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 9, 2012)

ZRXBILL said:


> I wonder how long that burst mode will last, 1 or 2 minutes?



1 hour according to the specs, or, I don't know, does "burst" mean limited run continiously?


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 9, 2012)

It says "over-heat protection" which could be a thermal step-down or a timed one.
It's over 1 centimeter longer than the previous PD32 though. The dual spring is a nice feature though.


----------



## Bwolcott (Nov 9, 2012)

Swedpat said:


> And I actually decided to stop buying flashlights, then this come up!
> A light of this size will be pretty warm with 400lm, and at 740lm it should be HOT after only a minute or so.
> But still, it seems to be an impressive new light, and Neutral white is even better!




prob not to hot I have the eagletac d25lc2 puts out 660otf and I run it for awhile and it doesnt get to hot


----------



## deth1313 (Nov 9, 2012)

dammit! That's three I gotta buy


----------



## roadkill1109 (Nov 9, 2012)

Good thing I didnt pull the trigger yet on the old PD32! I wanna get one of these too! I hope there's an XPG2 version down the road so we can see better throw on this EDC baby! (and maybe SS on the bezel and tail?)


----------



## CarpentryHero (Nov 9, 2012)

Lets get a U3 XML in there and get er up over the 800 lumen mark


----------



## Snareman (Nov 10, 2012)

weez82 said:


> Still no low mode. Fenix needs to get their stuff together. 9 lumes isnt low



Agreed. 3 would be closer.


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 11, 2012)

still the same clunky side button UI but now instead of blinding yourself when you wake up in the middle of the night with 300 something lumens you'll do it with 740 lumens. that'll ensure temporary vision loss

LOL

i used to have the PD31 with 2-lumen LOW mode. PD32 got rid of it and it was 6 lumens instead. now PD32ue is 9 lumens

crazy


----------



## HaileStorm (Nov 11, 2012)

Can't wait for this to become available! Impressive output for its size! This might just replace the xt2c as my edc...


----------



## martinaee (Nov 11, 2012)

weez82 said:


> Still no low mode. Fenix needs to get their stuff together. 9 lumes isnt low



Meh.. low enough for me. Maybe a 4 lumen mode and then another 15 mode as well would be ideal, but we can't have it all  Usually 10 or so is low enough and yet bright enough for everything. I understand you meaning it's too bright, but rarely do I need to use lower than 10. If you do just cover the lens a bit with your hand.


----------



## spankone (Nov 11, 2012)

I think they've used the word burst instead of turbo like they normally do. Looks like a nice all rounder 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jalbasson (Nov 11, 2012)

I own the previous PD31 and would like to upgrade to this. Does anyone know when this model will be available? I cannot find anything on the internet or the Fenix site ... Only one mention on the originating Russian site.


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'd love to see the PD31 updated too. By the looks of it, only the PD32 will get an XM-L but who knows what Fenix is planning at this stage...


----------



## martinaee (Nov 11, 2012)

Jalbasson said:


> I own the previous PD31 and would like to upgrade to this. Does anyone know when this model will be available? I cannot find anything on the internet or the Fenix site ... Only one mention on the originating Russian site.



Not even on the Fenix site yet. Will probably be available in a couple weeks maybe?

This makes me REALLY want to get into 18650 lights. I love that it's a neutral T6 led too. Keep going that way Fenix


----------



## HIDblue (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks promising. I wonder if Fenix will also offer it in a cool white flavor...


----------



## SimulatedZero (Nov 11, 2012)

One very important question needs to be asked of any EDC light. Does it tailstand?


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 11, 2012)

Judging form the pictures the tailcap is the same one as on the PD32 so I'm afraid it won't be able to tailstand.


----------



## Chevy-SS (Nov 11, 2012)

I have PD31, and also the older PD30 - both with R5 emitters. I really like the nice balance of flood/throw with the R5. I also have a few XM-L lights, and they are much floodier, sacrificing a lot of throw for the extra lumens. So, I'm not really sold on the XM-L emitters yet.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 11, 2012)

Chevy-SS said:


> I have PD31, and also the older PD30 - both with R5 emitters. I really like the nice balance of flood/throw with the R5. I also have a few XM-L lights, and they are much floodier, sacrificing a lot of throw for the extra lumens. So, I'm not really sold on the XM-L emitters yet.



yeah... not for smaller lights. Although I could see this one being a great walk-at-night "defense" kind of light. Imagine the proverbial dude in the bushes jumping out and literally shining 750 lumens in his eyes from 2-5 feet at night. Definitely blinded for a few seconds lol.

I wanna see how much this sucker costs. I also feel like this light would benefit from the original LD20 interface as well... Head tightened and you always know it will be in turbo. I guess that would make it weird though with the thermal/timed step down.

Hmm... want to see a review on it. Hopefully it isn't SUPER limited edition. I also am still waiting on some of you crazier flashaholics to put out some reviews on the E50, TK22, and a few more lol


----------



## HIDblue (Nov 12, 2012)

Does anyone know if any US dealer is offering this PD32 Ultimate Edition? I can't seem to find any.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Nov 12, 2012)

HIDblue said:


> Does anyone know if any US dealer is offering this PD32 Ultimate Edition? I can't seem to find any.



Remember that Fenix announces (or leaks) products many, many weeks ahead of time -- unfortunately to the chagrin of the consumer.


----------



## wjv (Nov 12, 2012)

Ualnosaj said:


> Remember that Fenix announces (or leaks) products many, many weeks ahead of time -- unfortunately to the chagrin of the consumer.



From a German or Dutch (.de :thinking flashlight web site. . 

Delivery Status: availability estimated as of: Thursday, 13. December 2012


----------



## kj2 (Nov 12, 2012)

wjv said:


> From a German or Dutch (.de :thinking flashlight web site. .
> 
> Delivery Status: availability estimated as of: Thursday, 13. December 2012



German  
Dutch is .nl


----------



## amherstia (Nov 12, 2012)

From such a great upgradation in lumen it seems that Fenix is also serving new wine in old bottles ( as Maglite did by using led in their traditional models ) . Are they doing so ! Is the body also upgraded for such a high lumen output ?
It would be better if Fenix would make new flashlights with such high lumens .

BTW , what is the expecting cost of the sweettie ?


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 12, 2012)

amherstia said:


> From such a great upgradation in lumen it seems that Fenix is also serving new wine in old bottles ( as Maglite did by using led in their traditional models ) . Are they doing so ! Is the body also upgraded for such a high lumen output ?
> It would be better if Fenix would make new flashlights with such high lumens .
> 
> BTW , what is the expecting cost of the sweettie ?



If you look at the pictures (see link from OP) you'll be able to see that Fenix have made a few changes to the existing PD32 body. The most stricking one are the cooling fins between the side switch and the tip of the head. As a result the PD32 XM-L T6 is over 1 cm longer than the previous PD32 versions.

As for the price, I checked on the same German website mentioned by WJV and it's 75 euros. Probably means that if it's not a limited run here in Europe the price will vary between 65 and 85 euros depending on the retailer.

That said, I would have preferred a completely new PD light too. I guess we'll have to keep waiting or buy from another brand.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Nov 12, 2012)

wjv said:


> From a German or Dutch (.de :thinking flashlight web site. .
> 
> Delivery Status: availability estimated as of: Thursday, 13. December 2012



If you're on that side of the planet, that's a 3 week wait for the supplier to get it, then another few days to receive it at the customer. Granted this light does have enough going for it that the hype may last until then but for others -- it's such a long wait


----------



## Jash (Nov 12, 2012)

DAMN YOU FENIX!!!


----------



## RCS1300 (Nov 12, 2012)

I found one in stock in Germany for $82.

http://www.flashlightshop.de/shopping_cart.php?osCsid=3ca307ac2197c7969a92e2516c3307e3


----------



## wjv (Nov 12, 2012)

Better image


----------



## amherstia (Nov 12, 2012)

Its WOOOOW !!!!!!
Really beautiful !!!! 
Stylish !!!
Look = ***** 

( Head looks like E35 but manly . Ill name it & e35 - a pair " For Couple only " !
Yah , PD for husband & e35 for wife ! )


----------



## yliu (Nov 12, 2012)

Wo nice!
How long will it stay on the max brightness before dropping in output? 

Burst mode makes me think that it will only last for seconds...


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Nov 12, 2012)

Isn't the T6 a CW emitter and the T5 a NW emitter? I have a Xeno E03 with T5 and it's really a NW tint. They also offer the XM-L T6, which they market as CW.

Just confused, I guess.

Chris


----------



## amherstia (Nov 12, 2012)

I do think so . 
It will not shine for more than a few minutes in brust mode .
Any one has any information regarding this ?


----------



## kj2 (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks really good  -could be my first NW light.


----------



## RCS1300 (Nov 12, 2012)

In checking out the specs I noticed that the Ultimate Edition is 9mm longer than the PD32 s2 - 138mm versus 127mm. Also, the light distance measure in the specs is only 3 meters longer than the PD32 S2. So, it seems from the specs at least that this Ultimate version is brighter but doesn't throw significantly further than the S2 version.


----------



## wjv (Nov 12, 2012)

RCS1300 said:


> In checking out the specs I noticed that the Ultimate Edition is 9mm longer than the PD32 s2 - 138mm versus 127mm. Also, the light distance measure in the specs is only 3 meters longer than the PD32 S2. So, it seems from the specs at least that this Ultimate version is brighter but doesn't throw significantly further than the S2 version.



But the intensity (Candela) is ~2X. . 3,200 V. 6,000


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 12, 2012)

This is definitely on my list. I really hope it's not too hard to get ahold of.


----------



## Bwolcott (Nov 12, 2012)

RCS1300 said:


> In checking out the specs I noticed that the Ultimate Edition is 9mm longer than the PD32 s2 - 138mm versus 127mm. Also, the light distance measure in the specs is only 3 meters longer than the PD32 S2. So, it seems from the specs at least that this Ultimate version is brighter but doesn't throw significantly further than the S2 version.




sounds right to me xml vs xpg


----------



## kj2 (Nov 12, 2012)

wjv said:


> But the intensity (Candela) is ~2X. . 3,200 V. 6,000



The intensity of the S2 is 5900 according Fenix website.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 12, 2012)

amherstia said:


> Its WOOOOW !!!!!!
> Really beautiful !!!!
> Stylish !!!
> Look = *****
> ...



I agree. It's a pretty good looking light. Fenix is coming out with some pretty slick stuff. The light I'm still waiting for though is a TK41 with a neutral xm-l emitter and a "slight" orange peel reflector :devil: . Or I guess the equivalent in the future could be a TK45 with 3 neutral white xp-g2 emitters lol.


----------



## wjv (Nov 12, 2012)

kj2 said:


> The intensity of the S2 is 5900 according Fenix website.



You're right. . Don't know where I got that number from. . .  Must have pulled it outta my. . .

The PD32 UE is now listed on fenixlighting, but no links yet for retailers.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Nov 12, 2012)

wjv said:


> You're right. . Don't know where I got that number from. . .  Must have pulled it outta my. . .



You were thinking of the old PD32 which had a lower CD level than the S2. I don't remember if it was the number you quoted, but it was certainly lower than these two lights.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Nov 12, 2012)

martinaee said:


> I agree. It's a pretty good looking light. Fenix is coming out with some pretty slick stuff. The light I'm still waiting for though is a TK41 with a neutral xm-l emitter and a "slight" orange peel reflector :devil: . Or I guess the equivalent in the future could be a TK45 with 3 neutral white xp-g2 emitters lol.



Honestly, I have found no faults with the beam on my TK41 and would prefer that light to throw as far as possible. As far as XP-G2 lights go, I have been waiting for Fenix to get in the game with that one. I know Fenix uses in house designed proprietary reflectors and they may be having some issues designing a beam pattern they like with the XP-G2. I guess we will have to wait on that one.


----------



## CyberCT (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice light in that form factor, and it'll be realy floody, neutral white, and great output modes - except for the low mode. Why not 2 lumens?? It would run forever and be that much more versitile! It's one reason I won't part with my PD31. That and I put a neutral XPG in it.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 12, 2012)

CyberCT said:


> Nice light in that form factor, and it'll be realy floody, neutral white, and great output modes - except for the low mode. Why not 2 lumens?? It would run forever and be that much more versitile! It's one reason I won't part with my PD31. That and I put a neutral XPG in it.



The larger xm-l dies aren't as efficient at super low modes like 3-5 lumens as the smaller xp-e or xp-g emitters if I'm not mistaken? Don't know that you would necessarily get even better run times than an equivalent xp-e model at super low. Maybe I'm wrong. My LD05 has a 4 lumen mode and that uses an xp-e r2.

BTW Fenix put up the PD32 UE just now on their official site. They don't seem to list the runtime until step down in the 750 lumen mode. I don't mind that though--- It's great to have momentary with that kind of light power in a small package. You can just carry it at night and shine it at something briefly when you need to see into the abyss.


----------



## wjv (Nov 12, 2012)

Comes with a white diffuser tip. . . .


----------



## CyberCT (Nov 12, 2012)

martinaee said:


> The larger xm-l dies aren't as efficient at super low modes like 3-5 lumens as the smaller xp-e or xp-g emitters if I'm not mistaken? Don't know that you would necessarily get even better run times than an equivalent xp-e model at super low. Maybe I'm wrong. My LD05 has a 4 lumen mode and that uses an xp-e r2.



I thought the same thing and opened up a thread here sometime ago about what LED I want for a just low lumen light (2 lumens or less). I was proved to that the XML is actually indeed the most efficient LED at low modes too, above something like .5 lumens. I forget which. So the XML is still the way to go.


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 13, 2012)

martinaee said:


> The larger xm-l dies aren't as efficient at super low modes like 3-5 lumens as the smaller xp-e or xp-g emitters if I'm not mistaken? Don't know that you would necessarily get even better run times than an equivalent xp-e model at super low. Maybe I'm wrong. My LD05 has a 4 lumen mode and that uses an xp-e r2.


The XM-L may not be as efficient as XP-G on the lower modes but it doesn't mean they don't work - as far as I know the Quark X models still have moonlight with pretty long runtimes.
I think the 9-lumen choice is tipyical by Fenix: if you see all their PD 2xCR123 lights pretty much had relatively bright lows. The PD30 R5 had 10 lumen, the PD32 R5 9 lumen I think. The only exception was the PD31 with 2 lumen and the PD32 S2 with 6.
Again the choice might be partially dictated by efficiency but it doesn't mean they couldn't have gone about their Lows differently.


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 13, 2012)

Considering the runtime of the 750-lumen mode is one hour the step-down must be a huge one or else the runtime would be closer to the one for Turbo.

Edit: It looks like I was wrong: the Burst mode drops down to Turbo after 3 minutes. Burst mode can then be reactivated by switching the light off and on again.
What I don't get is how they measured the ANSI runtime for Burst: does it mean that using Burst for 3 minutes will use up as much juice as Turbo in 1.5 hours? Doesn't really add up!


----------



## wjv (Nov 13, 2012)

The 1 hour is an aggregated measurement.

20 bursts x 3 minutes each = 1 hour


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks, makes sense. If you are right, Fenix are being exemplary in terms of transparency: so far I've seen other manufacturers just give the continuous run time after stepdown - which I though was in line with ANSI guidelines.
Transparency aside, I just wonder which way of measuring is compliant with ANSI.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Nov 13, 2012)

Labrador72 said:


> Thanks, makes sense. If you are right, Fenix are being exemplary in terms of transparency: so far I've seen other manufacturers just give the continuous run time after stepdown - which I though was in line with ANSI guidelines.
> Transparency aside, I just wonder which way of measuring is compliant with ANSI.



ANSI/NEMA FL1 requirements state that the measurement of light out put must begin after the light has been on for at least 30 seconds as to avoid getting inflated numbers from the original start up (originated from incan technology). From there, run times are measured to no less 10% of that output. So, to answer your question, both ways are compliant. Fenix has excellent regulation and generally does not see a sag in light output unless the battery can no longer support the draw or it is from thermal step down. It is likely that you will keep getting the full 740 lumens all 20 burts instead of something like 680 or 600. For Fenix, this comes at the cost of very strict voltage requirements, limiting the type of batteries any one light can consume. I think that's why the PD22 doesn't use RCR's and the LD12 doesn't like lithium primaries or 14500's.


----------



## ShaoloGear (Nov 14, 2012)

Just an FYI.

Release date, I've been told, is 11/26, and MAP will be $75.

As said above, burst mode is 3 minutes at a time. Considering how warm my PD20 gets at 180 lumens, I can only imagine how warm this will get at 740 in just 3 minutes.


----------



## carl (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't know how anyone can see going to the bathrrom in the middle of the night with anything less than 7-8 lumens anyway. Maybe its just me...


----------



## Bwolcott (Nov 15, 2012)

carl said:


> I don't know how anyone can see going to the bathrrom in the middle of the night with anything less than 7-8 lumens anyway. Maybe its just me...




one lumen is the dark is more then enough to see


----------



## HaileStorm (Nov 15, 2012)

carl said:


> I don't know how anyone can see going to the bathrrom in the middle of the night with anything less than 7-8 lumens anyway. Maybe its just me...



My predator's set at .1 lumen and I can see well enough without straining my eyes. I think 7 is a tad too bright.


----------



## flame2000 (Nov 15, 2012)

carl said:


> I don't know how anyone can see going to the bathroom in the middle of the night with anything less than 7-8 lumens anyway. Maybe its just me...



I used Zebralight 2.8 OTF lumen at night, that's a lot of light when it totally dark.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Nov 15, 2012)

carl said:


> I don't know how anyone can see going to the bathrrom in the middle of the night with anything less than 7-8 lumens anyway. Maybe its just me...



Depends on how dark adjusted you are. I've done a little bit of caving around here and let me tell you, 5 lumens is stupid bright when your eyes are completely adapted to the pitch dark. Other times, I turn on my lights to 35 or 80 lumens and they don't seem bright at all. It just depends on what your eyes are like at the moment.


----------



## ShaoloGear (Nov 16, 2012)

I wrap my hands around the end to dim the light or I point it at the floor *behind* me..


----------



## shelm (Nov 16, 2012)

D25LC2: 115x22mm, 49g
JR30: 119x22mm, 75g (1xAA light!!)
JR20: 144x24.4mm, 89g (1x18650)
PD32:  127x25.4mm, 61g
PD32UE: *138*x24mm, *74*g
ST50: 131x25mm, 116.8g
LD20: 150x21.5mm, 60g

Wow.. it's a long chunky light!! Luv it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yep, the PD32 UA is nearly as long as the LD20.
I think they had increase the length and insert fins as the heat could have otherwise damaged the side switch.
Other lights that are nearly as bright - see EagleTac D25 LC2 - have a much smaller form factor and don't even need cooling fins.


----------



## Dan C (Nov 16, 2012)

Pre-ordered one last night....we'll see. Allegedly shipping approx 12-1.


----------



## wjv (Nov 16, 2012)

Dan C said:


> Pre-ordered one last night....we'll see. Allegedly shipping approx 12-1.



From where?

--- UPDATE ---

Found it at the fenix store

Ordered my also.

Found an on-line coupon cpf8 that knocked 8% off of the price so I got the insurance for free. . .

Products
------------------------------------------------------
1 x Fenix PD32(T6) LED Flashlight -Ultimate Edt. (FX-PD32T6) = $74.95
1 x Insure package of up to $100 value (INS100) = $5.00
------------------------------------------------------
Sub-Total: $79.95
Discount Coupons:CPF8: -$6.40
Total: $73.55


----------



## tokey (Nov 18, 2012)

I have been really happy with my Pd32 I just pre-ordered the pd32 UE. This is what I was told from fenixoutfitters



> You are ready to go. You better get one preordered! Fenix already told us no more made after this run. It's going to be as great at the TK22!
> http://www.fenixoutfitters.com/fenix-pd32t6-led-flashlight--ultimate-edt-592


----------



## wjv (Nov 18, 2012)

Interesting about this being a one-of run.

Glad I ordered one!!

I like my PD32 (and my PD22 and my E11) but the idea that the UE edition can run at 400 lumen for 40 minutes longer than the PD32 at 315 lumen is interesting. The 40 lumen setting seems like a nice "walking the dog" setting.

Don't usually get excited about a flashlight, but my PD32 is currently my most powerful light. Having something like the 32UE will be very interesting. Hope it lives up to its hype! My only decision will be: Once the UE shows up, should I keep the PD32 R5 or sell it?


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 18, 2012)

tokey said:


> I have been really happy with my Pd32 I just pre-ordered the pd32 UE. This is what I was told from fenixoutfitters



Thanks for the information! First I intended to wait a while but when I read this I ordered one a few minutes ago.


----------



## Xacto (Nov 18, 2012)

Bought a Fenix PD32 just yesterday, for 56€ still not an expensive light but my first CR123 Fenix light (got a TK50 one week before). With the forward clicky the bigger Fenix lights at least started to become of interest for me (still a Surefire fanboy though). Really nice light and a good reason to consider the PD32 UE for a selfmade christmas present together with either a TK21 or TK22. But I must admit that I could go without the SOS and instead a nice beacon-like mode.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## shelm (Nov 18, 2012)

Xacto said:


> Bought a Fenix PD32 just yesterday, for 56€ still not an expensive light but my first CR123 Fenix light (got a TK50 one week before). With the forward clicky the bigger Fenix lights at least started to become of interest for me (still a Surefire fanboy though). Really nice light and a good reason to consider the PD32 UE for a selfmade christmas present together with either a TK21 or TK22. But I must admit that I could go without the SOS and instead a nice beacon-like mode.
> 
> Cheers
> Thorsten



Wanna do video reviews on your new Fenixes?


----------



## loquutis79 (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm gonna need one of these!


----------



## Xacto (Nov 19, 2012)

shelm said:


> Wanna do video reviews on your new Fenixes?




Honestly there are already quite a few reviews for the PD32 and the TK50 on Youtube available, so I do not see where I could add anything usefull (except skipping 5 minutes just to describe the type of packaging... IMHO nothing worth more than 20sec).

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## loquutis79 (Nov 19, 2012)

One thing I am wondering about. Is the lumen rating OTF, or at the emitter. I think Fenix has always been rated OTF.


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 19, 2012)

I think Fenix have been using OTF ratings since 2010


----------



## roadkill1109 (Nov 19, 2012)

what a nice light to add to my collection!


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 19, 2012)

Labrador72 said:


> The XM-L may not be as efficient as XP-G on the lower modes but it doesn't mean they don't work - as far as I know the Quark X models still have moonlight with pretty long runtimes.



Yup they have .3 and 2.7 and it runs for a long long time even if a XP-G is better at those levels. The Fenix 9 lumen low is kinda bright for inside but works well outside. Still 740 NW is making me want to buy.


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 21, 2012)

i have the normal pd32. could my fenix ARB L2 18650 batteries still fit and work fine in this one?. thanks.

seen this uk link for them ........ http://www.myfenix.co.uk/retail/fenix-pd32-ultimate-edition-740-lumens


----------



## Skelt11 (Nov 21, 2012)

Just ordered one. Its going to go great in my EDC bag.


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 21, 2012)

hi, few questions - where is the best place to order this in the UK please? - also, does it come with its own battery ?. the ARB L2 right?, and with fenix store DOT com in the united states, can i use the cpf8 code if i can somehow?. 

thanks.


----------



## shelm (Nov 21, 2012)

ShaoloGear said:


> Just as an FYI, I just spoke to Ken @ Fenix. He says that customs and the East coast storms are holding up the lights as they come in to the country. TK75s are looking at 12/1 and PD32UEs are looking at 12/6.
> 
> :-(
> 
> With luck they will ship sooner, but odds are low.



Do you do FREE global shipping like Fenix-StoreDOTcom?
I cant find any shipping info on your website.
Feel free to pm me.


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 21, 2012)

Skelt11 said:


> Just ordered one. Its going to go great in my EDC bag.



hi where was that from?.
thanks.

by the way, im listing my PD32 r5 on ebay it looks to pay towards this new one.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 21, 2012)

ShaoloGear said:


> Just as an FYI, I just spoke to Ken @ Fenix. He says that customs and the East coast storms are holding up the lights as they come in to the country. TK75s are looking at 12/1 and PD32UEs are looking at 12/6.
> 
> :-(
> 
> With luck they will ship sooner, but odds are low.



Yeah... I'm a little pizzed off too... I ordered an E50 and charger and 18650's from Fenix-Store.com more than a week ago. I heard today from them that they didn't actually have them in stock when I ordered, but they thought they would by the time they needed to ship to me. Long story short customs and such were holding their Fenix 18650s shipment and now I won't be getting my stuff shipped until AT LEAST Monday due to the holiday here in the U.S. ... Lame-O :ironic:

I know lots of business do this because they expect shipments by certain dates, but it's kind of annoying when it doesn't go right. You order something and they can't deliver the goods. Oh well... I guess anticipation is everything so I'll just have something to wait for for another week


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 21, 2012)

just ordered the PD32 T6 just now off fenix store.
saying my goodbyes now to my normal pd32 ... :-(


----------



## hiuintahs (Nov 22, 2012)

Anyone know what the tint bin # is on the new PD32UE. As far as neutral white goes I'm hoping for 3C or just under 5000k color temperature.


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 22, 2012)

tnfdy said:


> just ordered the PD32 T6 just now off fenix store.
> saying my goodbyes now to my normal pd32 ... :-(


I'd wait to sell your PD32 R5. If you can get your PD32 UA first, keep it for a month and see how you like the floody beam of XM-L T6 and the longer form factor.
You might not like it as much as the R5 and regret having sold your R5. If then you are sure you like the PD32 UA better, you can sell your R5.
Lumens aren't everything in a flashlight. : )


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

thanks, from the reviews on here about this new UE, it seems it could be way better. true about what you say though, and quite agree, but this new one,...everyone's excited..
thanks ...




Labrador72 said:


> I'd wait to sell your PD32 R5. If you can get your PD32 UA first, keep it for a month and see how you like the floody beam of XM-L T6 and the longer form factor.
> You might not like it as much as the R5 and regret having sold your R5. If then you are sure you like the PD32 UA better, you can sell your R5.
> Lumens aren't everything in a flashlight. : )


----------



## Skelt11 (Nov 22, 2012)

fenix-store.com 

Got an email saying they would have them soon. 



tnfdy said:


> hi where was that from?.
> thanks.
> 
> by the way, im listing my PD32 r5 on ebay it looks to pay towards this new one.


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

thanks lots, thats the same place I ended up ordering from as well.
thanks...........



Skelt11 said:


> fenix-store.com
> 
> Got an email saying they would have them soon.


----------



## 2bright (Nov 22, 2012)

One of the cool things about the Fenix PD32 Ultimate Edition is that it will come with a diffuser tip accessory that can also be used to make the light tail stand.


http://www.flashlightuniversity.com/new-fenix-pd32-ultimate-edition-flashlight/


2bright. :duh2: Lord, help me be strong!


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

true- thanks, 

just wondering what the KELVIN rating of my now PD32 is compared to what the new PD32 T6 will be ?.
am i right that its like 6000k compared to 4200k on the UE one?.

thanks.


----------



## martinaee (Nov 23, 2012)

tnfdy said:


> true- thanks,
> 
> just wondering what the KELVIN rating of my now PD32 is compared to what the new PD32 T6 will be ?.
> am i right that its like 6000k compared to 4200k on the UE one?.
> ...



I am getting a E50 with what I assume is the same NW T6 and I've read some people say it's on the cool end of the neutral spectrum so maybe 5000k? Or maybe high 4000's? If so that's fine with me. That seems like the perfect tint to me. Not super warm, but definitely warmer than most cool white leds.


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 23, 2012)

martinaee said:


> I am getting a E50 with what I assume is the same NW T6 and I've read some people say it's on the cool end of the neutral spectrum so maybe 5000k? Or maybe high 4000's? If so that's fine with me. That seems like the perfect tint to me. Not super warm, but definitely warmer than most cool white leds.



The tint of E50 is BEAUTIFUL so I think you will like it! I am waiting for a PD32 Ultimate Edition as a complement. Neutral is the way to go! :twothumbs


----------



## ciccio90 (Nov 23, 2012)

pd32 vs zebra sc600/H600 what you think about?


----------



## markr6 (Nov 23, 2012)

ciccio90 said:


> pd32 vs zebra sc600/H600 what you think about?


This will make a good comparison and beam shot video. I understand the SC600 is very floody, which is appealing to me. My LD22 has some nice spill but more of a thrower. I just watched a video on the Fenix Facebook page and they compare the PD32UE's "broad beam" to the regular PD32 and it looks great! The hot spot is much softer and maybe 4x larger or so. Very very tempted to get this! I'm still debating getting into 18650's and a charger, so that's holding me back a bit.


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 24, 2012)

bumpy - 



tnfdy said:


> true- thanks,
> 
> just wondering what the KELVIN rating of my now PD32 is compared to what the new PD32 T6 will be ?.
> am i right that its like 6000k compared to 4200k on the UE one?.
> ...


----------



## martinaee (Nov 25, 2012)

Does anybody know how "limited edition" this UE PD32 will be? I'm getting low on torch funds and just bought a Fenix E50 anyway so I need to spend a little cool down time on the flashlight buying... This light looks sick thought and I'm wondering of the availability of it new say 6 months from now?


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 25, 2012)

was thinking the same, but I have ordered now, and decided to sell my normal PD32.
you could try maybe directly asking fenix on that one. it might run for a while, but stock might end with them all being sold out being limited edition. 



martinaee said:


> Does anybody know how "limited edition" this UE PD32 will be? I'm getting low on torch funds and just bought a Fenix E50 anyway so I need to spend a little cool down time on the flashlight buying... This light looks sick thought and I'm wondering of the availability of it new say 6 months from now?


----------



## shelm (Nov 25, 2012)

we're gonna see the PD33 in 2013?


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 25, 2012)

with fenix, we never really know, so probably that is right. i do like when they come out with UE's though. im sure the new if PD33 will not be as good as this 740 UE one.


shelm said:


> we're gonna see the PD33 in 2013?


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 25, 2012)

Neutral white with a large hotspot and 400lm for 2h 40m. Nice tint with great performance! It seems to be an excellent EDC and allround light. 
I can hardly wait...


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 25, 2012)

same!,...can't wait. hope its with me by the end of first week december. 


Swedpat said:


> Neutral white with a large hotspot and 400lm for 2h 40m. Nice tint with great performance! It seems to be an excellent EDC and allround light.
> I can hardly wait...


----------



## Skelt11 (Nov 25, 2012)

This may have been answered already but missed it, but are the 740 lumens ANSI lumens?


----------



## shelm (Nov 25, 2012)

Skelt11 said:


> are the 740 lumens ANSI lumens?



740 Chinese lumens


----------



## kj2 (Nov 25, 2012)

shelm said:


> 740 Chinese lumens



Huh? Fenix uses ANSI on all there lights now, if I'm not mistaking..

Note; they also note that they use ansi.


----------



## Skelt11 (Nov 25, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Huh? Fenix uses ANSI on all there lights now, if I'm not mistaking..
> 
> Note; they also note that they use ansi.



Thanks! I probably over looked it on the ad. I'm pretty new to serious lights, but aren't ansi and "otf" the same thing? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bwolcott (Nov 25, 2012)

fenix has being using ansi lumens for a while now and yes otf is the same thing


----------



## twl (Nov 25, 2012)

OTF Lumens are generally tested at turn-on, and give the highest reading out the front that the light is going to produce. After turn-on, the light begins to heat up and the lumens begin to drop, until the light stabilizes at some level that it can sustain.

ANSI Lumens is the OTF lumens that are measured AFTER the light has been on for 30-120 seconds, and has begun dropping to the stable level.
In some cases, the light manufacturers set their thermal step-down function to occur at a short time later than the ANSI protocol calls for, so that they can claim a higher ANSI rating than the light will actually be able to run at in the longer term. You have to watch for this.

Also, ANSI run times are timed down to the 10% output level, which gives quite a bit longer run time figures than the previously used convention of 50% output level for run times. It is important to know the protocols when comparing these things, as well as the typical ways manufacturers try to "play the game" to make their light show the "best numbers" for marketing purposes.

Emitter Lumens is simply what output the LED can produce, and doesn't include the losses inside the reflector and lens assembly, and is not a true indicator of what the light will put out. Typically the OTF figure will be at least 15% lower than the emitter lumens, and might be considerably worse than that, too.


----------



## Stream (Nov 26, 2012)

To be honest, I won't be getting this one. I already have the 315Lumen PD32 which I bought last winter. I like the reported 2:40hour runtime on 400lumens, though. Maybe I'll upgrade when they release the 1500 lumen version of this light lol. In the meantime, I'll go with a budget light to satisfy my lumen hunger.


----------



## Skelt11 (Nov 26, 2012)

Twl, thank you! That was very helpful explanation. I appreciate it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## techwg (Nov 26, 2012)

This flashlight is going to be 100% amazing I can already tell. I am going to get one as soon as my funds allow. I am totally set on owning one of those for my belt EDC. 740 lumens? are you kidding?! lmao.


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 26, 2012)

that's what I thought, but kept returning to fenix stores's site and here to look at it again, and again, then just damn ordered in the early hours; couldn't sleep without ordering lol, and just tonight I packed my old PD32 away ready for selling!. this neutral PD32 has got me!. 
thanks.



Stream said:


> To be honest, I won't be getting this one. I already have the 315Lumen PD32 which I bought last winter. I like the reported 2:40hour runtime on 400lumens, though. Maybe I'll upgrade when they release the 1500 lumen version of this light lol. In the meantime, I'll go with a budget light to satisfy my lumen hunger.


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 26, 2012)

mine is on order. hurry america!!!. this will now be my EDC all rounder. 
yes 740 crazy neutral lumens - fenix ain't joking!, lol.




techwg said:


> This flashlight is going to be 100% amazing I can already tell. I am going to get one as soon as my funds allow. I am totally set on owning one of those for my belt EDC. 740 lumens? are you kidding?! lmao.


----------



## shelm (Nov 26, 2012)

Let's bet that the PD33 will have XP-G2 CW or XM-L U4 CW, lol.


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 26, 2012)

is there plans for a PD33 then?.
fcuk!, i can't keep up!...lool.

neutral all the way with future PD's



shelm said:


> Let's bet that the PD33 will have XP-G2 CW or XM-L U4 CW, lol.


----------



## Bwolcott (Nov 26, 2012)

tnfdy said:


> is there plans for a PD33 then?.
> fcuk!, i can't keep up!...lool.




not that I know of


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 26, 2012)

thanks. i think this new PD32 T6 will be with me for some long while before I upgrade again,.....maybe !. 
can't tell with fenix and their sudden press releases!.



Bwolcott said:


> not that I know of


----------



## RomeoKilo (Nov 26, 2012)

Just ordered one from fenix store. 

I had the TK75 in my cart as well... but I chickened at the last second. Will wait for some reviews on that one I think.


----------



## ldbest (Nov 27, 2012)

It looks great. I am going to get one after reading the review of it.


----------



## ldbest (Nov 27, 2012)

If the torch was working at a low temperature at which being overheated would not be caused easily, I wonder whether the over- heat protection would start after 3 minutes in burst mode.


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 27, 2012)

[h=5]*Fenix Store*[/h]8 hours ago


_SPREAD THE WORD ON YOUR FACEBOOK PAGE AND ON THE FORUMS:

Fenix is shipping our PD32(T6) this week so we expect to ship them to the customers on 12/6._



Unlike · · Share


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 27, 2012)

ldbest said:


> If the torch was working at a low temperature at which being overheated would not be caused easily, I wonder whether the over- heat protection would start after 3 minutes in burst mode.


Yep, it is timed so it will step down regardless of temperature. If it had a thermal step-down then there wouldn't be a x-minute limit.


----------



## awes (Nov 28, 2012)

Is this Fenix able to tailstand?


----------



## shelm (Nov 28, 2012)

awes said:


> Is this Fenix able to tailstand?



No it isnt. (i can tell from the official ad pictures)
Quark Tactical cant tailstand either.

In many ways the D25LC2 Clicky XML NW is more practical than this Fenix .. but i am hoping that the Fenix feels better in the hands without batteries. Without battery, the D25LC2 body tube feels kinda cheap-ish


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 28, 2012)

shame it doesn't tailstand but that really doesn't matter when the rest of this new fenix is so brilliant in other ways.
i don't think i could buy anything else but fenix, really. 
wouldn't mind trying that D25LC2 though. never tried another proper LED flashlight.
everyone on here seems fenix pushed. maybe.




shelm said:


> No it isnt. (i can tell from the official ad pictures)
> Quark Tactical cant tailstand either.
> 
> In many ways the D25LC2 Clicky XML NW is more practical than this Fenix .. but i am hoping that the Fenix feels better in the hands without batteries. Without battery, the D25LC2 body tube feels kinda cheap-ish


----------



## ldbest (Nov 28, 2012)

If it could tailstand, it would be more better. I think it cannnot tailstand because of it's shape which is thin enough to be easily knocked over.


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 28, 2012)

true, but i don't think I would be that bothered with the tailstand on this considering its got so much other bits to keep me occupied lol.

btw, i got this back from fenix store . com 




*[email protected]*
05:12 (4 hours ago)


*



*
*



*​
to me










Hi, Darryl

Sorry for the delay in answering...swamped with orders.


Fenix doesn't have any other T6 LEDs right now. Maybe in the future.


The LD40 and LD25 were neutral but they are no longer produced. Maybe you can find someone with old inventory and order from them. They've been gone a while thought.


Thanks for being a customer!! *We should have your PD32(T6) ready to ship around Thursday or Friday of next week.*






ldbest said:


> If it could tailstand, it would be more better. I think it cannnot tailstand because of it's shape which is thin enough to be easily knocked over.


----------



## techwg (Nov 28, 2012)

is it going to be a limited run and then vanish? If this new PD32 is going to be so amazing why restrict?!


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 28, 2012)

techwg said:


> is it going to be a limited run and then vanish? If this new PD32 is going to be so amazing why restrict?!



Well usually when they are limited runs is because they introduce something right after.
Also some of the Fenix lights had quite long "limited" runs - see the PD31 which was initially thought to be limited to 4000 samples and probably had more as it reappeared on sale after the initial batches had sold out. And it was limited because the PD32 was about to be released.

So even if the PD32 UA is a limited run it means it will be probably replaced by a new light with either newer LED (see XP-G2 R5 or XM-L U2) or a similar light with new features such as a new UI or design. The market goal is to periodicaly come out with new products between updates of existing products and new products: that's why they have limited runs sometimes.


----------



## shelm (Nov 28, 2012)

Labrador72 said:


> Well usually when they are limited runs is because they introduce something right after.
> Also some of the Fenix lights had quite long "limited" runs - see the PD31 which was initially thought to be limited to 4000 samples and probably had more as it reappeared on sale after the initial batches had sold out. And it was limited because the PD32 was about to be released.
> 
> So even if the PD32 UA is a limited run it means it will be probably replaced by a new light with either newer LED (see XP-G2 R5 or XM-L U2) or a similar light with new features such as a new UI or design. The market goal is to periodicaly come out with new products between updates of existing products and new products: that's why they have limited runs sometimes.



very good info. makes totally sense.
They already changed the design from PD32 to PD32UE significantly and also added real new features. quite a big step. Yes, on CPFMP the US importer mentioned that it is a "one time limited production run". If they come out with a XM-L U2 CW, then i wouldnt believe that it is brighter than 740 Chinese lumens. That's already too much heat generation for a compact 1x18650 light. Sure, Eagletac can squeeze out more lumens from the G25C2 MkII..

If a XP-G2 R5 edition were 740 lumens ("PD33").. i'd prefer it over the floody NW XML (PD32UE).

But lemme guess .. if there is a XP-G2 edition, then it will *not* have a 740 lumens output but much less!! Lumens vs. throw -- that's the same question regarding D25LC2 XML U2 vs. D25LC2 XP-G2 R5 (in stock already!).


----------



## techwg (Nov 29, 2012)

shelm said:


> very good info. makes totally sense.
> They already changed the design from PD32 to PD32UE significantly and also added real new features. quite a big step. Yes, on CPFMP the US importer mentioned that it is a "one time limited production run". If they come out with a XM-L U2 CW, then i wouldnt believe that it is brighter than 740 Chinese lumens. That's already too much heat generation for a compact 1x18650 light. Sure, Eagletac can squeeze out more lumens from the G25C2 MkII..
> 
> If a XP-G2 R5 edition were 740 lumens ("PD33").. i'd prefer it over the floody NW XML (PD32UE).
> ...



What is significantly different between the PD32 and this new one?


----------



## SimulatedZero (Nov 29, 2012)

shelm said:


> very good info. makes totally sense.
> They already changed the design from PD32 to PD32UE significantly and also added real new features. quite a big step. Yes, on CPFMP the US importer mentioned that it is a "one time limited production run". If they come out with a XM-L U2 CW, then i wouldnt believe that it is brighter than *740 Chinese lumens*. That's already too much heat generation for a compact 1x18650 light. Sure, Eagletac can squeeze out more lumens from the G25C2 MkII..
> 
> If a XP-G2 R5 edition were 740 lumens ("PD33").. i'd prefer it over the floody NW XML (PD32UE).
> ...



Why do you keep referring to the lumen numbers as Chinese lumens?


----------



## shelm (Nov 29, 2012)

SimulatedZero said:


> Why do you keep referring to the lumen numbers as Chinese lumens?



because Fenix is Chinese?


----------



## techwg (Nov 29, 2012)

Damn, I need lumens that are compatible with England  lol


----------



## ldbest (Nov 29, 2012)

As the led is developing, I think torches with more than 740 lumens, and with the size of PD32 are popular soon. Maybe after less than one year PD32 ultimate edition is not any ultimate at all.


----------



## techwg (Nov 29, 2012)

If I understand you correctly, yes. It is always the way, the more lumens we get, the more lumens we want. Manufacturers will cater to what people want.


----------



## ldbest (Nov 29, 2012)

I am planning to go hiking at night to make others surprise with PD32 UE after getting it. That is one of the uses of it, isn't it?


----------



## techwg (Nov 29, 2012)

I am sure you will impress a lot of people! Let us hope you don't get mugged for it lmao.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Nov 29, 2012)

shelm said:


> because Fenix is Chinese?



Indeed, however, the ANSI lumen measurement standards are not. I just found it interesting because you corrected someone earlier when they stated that the output was ANSI lumens and then mentioned it again here. Just curious.


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 29, 2012)

techwg said:


> I am sure you will impress a lot of people! Let us hope you don't get mugged for it lmao.



Looks like the strobe is more important on the PD32 UA than all the previous models! :lolsign:


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 29, 2012)

techwg said:


> I am sure you will impress a lot of people! Let us hope you don't get mugged for it lmao.



if there is an attempt, FULL ON 740 in their eyes!, lol. 
i get many asking about my normal 315 PD32, and always make sure its with me, cos I know if I leave it anywhere, it ain't coming back!. that is London for you!.


----------



## techwg (Nov 29, 2012)

Indeed. I love my PD32. This new one is going to float my boat all the way to nirvana, I can tell.


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 29, 2012)

same. this will do me for a long while. i think!. wonder what the next one will be like then. PD33 ....??


techwg said:


> Indeed. I love my PD32. This new one is going to float my boat all the way to nirvana, I can tell.


----------



## techwg (Nov 29, 2012)

Well if this PD32 UL is going to be a little floody then I would love a counterpart that has more throw than an ICBM.


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 29, 2012)

techwg said:


> Well if this PD32 UL is going to be a little floody then I would love a counterpart that has more throw than an ICBM.


would like this new PD32 UL in an XP-G Neutral white too maybe. but XM-L seems good enough for me, really for what i need. night walks, general home use, not searching so far.


----------



## ldbest (Nov 29, 2012)

I could not wait any longer. I will go to the shop tomorrow to see whether the new pd32 has arrived or not.


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 30, 2012)

ldbest said:


> I could not wait any longer. I will go to the shop tomorrow to see whether the new pd32 has arrived or not.


it should be readily available where you are in china way before like the UK or US im sure. 
lucky if it is.


----------



## ldbest (Dec 1, 2012)

Unluckily the new pd32 has not arrived yet. I have to go next time.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 1, 2012)

WOULD ANYONE SAY THIS IS BETTER THAN THE EAGLETAC D25LC CLICKY?. 
IN TERMS OF RUNTIME, AND LED/BUILD QUALITY?.
THANKS.


----------



## shelm (Dec 1, 2012)

tnfdy said:


> WOULD ANYONE SAY THIS IS BETTER THAN THE EAGLETAC D25LC CLICKY?.
> IN TERMS OF RUNTIME, AND LED/BUILD QUALITY?.
> THANKS.



I am selling my D25LC2 Clicky (same LED!) in order to fund this Fenix beast so i cannot find out, sorry!
Whoever wants the Eagletac in mint condition with diffusers and stuff please drop me note thanks


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 1, 2012)

hi, awww thanks, well maybe that is saying something to me to stick with the new PD32 then. 
im selling my normal PD32 too to fund this beast is well. no longer need a CW now that there is a neutral in this!. 



shelm said:


> I am selling my D25LC2 Clicky (same LED!) in order to fund this Fenix beast so i cannot find out, sorry!
> Whoever wants the Eagletac in mint condition with diffusers and stuff please drop me note thanks


----------



## Altec (Dec 2, 2012)

As someone who has never even held a Fenix, I have a silly question. Will this light memorize the mode you are on? As in, if I put it on low, turn it off, and turn it back on 40+ minutes later will it still be on low? If not, what is the default?


----------



## Bwolcott (Dec 2, 2012)

Altec said:


> As someone who has never even held a Fenix, I have a silly question. Will this light memorize the mode you are on? As in, if I put it on low, turn it off, and turn it back on 40+ minutes later will it still be on low? If not, what is the default?


\


yes it will


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 2, 2012)

this is a really good thing about fenix i like. stay in memory always.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 2, 2012)

BTW, Sold my normal PD32 CW earlier on. got £29 for it. year old. that will do fine.
:thumbsup:
now no flashlight until another 10 days or something. just my partners E05 :thinking:


thanks.


----------



## Lilien (Dec 2, 2012)

Can someone please explain me the _Low-Voltage Warning Function_?
In the manual Fenix refers to _preset-levels_ for the different modes, but I can't find the corresponding voltage levels.

Thanks and best regards :thumbsup:
Juergen


----------



## Skelt11 (Dec 2, 2012)

Are these still on track to ship on the 6th?


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 3, 2012)

as far as I know from fenix store's emails, 6th or 7th. yes yes. 



Skelt11 said:


> Are these still on track to ship on the 6th?


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 3, 2012)

would like to know that as well. thanks.



Lilien said:


> Can someone please explain me the _Low-Voltage Warning Function_?
> In the manual Fenix refers to _preset-levels_ for the different modes, but I can't find the corresponding voltage levels.
> 
> Thanks and best regards :thumbsup:
> Juergen


----------



## ldbest (Dec 3, 2012)

tnfdy said:


> would like to know that as well. thanks.



When the voltage is low, you cannot switch the modes and the light is obviously weak. It is the time to change the battery.


----------



## ldbest (Dec 3, 2012)

Some buyers in china have gotten the torch excluding me. The comment on it is that the aureola is very big, but the throw is short.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 3, 2012)

thanks. i usually charge the battery when it cannot go higher than medium. 


ldbest said:


> When the voltage is low, you cannot switch the modes and the light is obviously weak. It is the time to change the battery.


----------



## shelm (Dec 3, 2012)

ldbest said:


> throw is short.



Throw is better than PD32 afaik:



> d25lc2 — 548lm — 144m — xm-l u2
> pd32ue — 740lm — 155m — xm-l t6 neutralwhite flood
> pd32s2 — 330lm — 152m — xp-g s2
> pd32 — 315lm — 141m — xp-g r5
> ...


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 3, 2012)

thanks, but doesn't the throw show more than the normal PD32 by some few more metres ?. on the chart which comes with the pictures.



ldbest said:


> Some buyers in china have gotten the torch excluding me. The comment on it is that the aureola is very big, but the throw is short.


----------



## techwg (Dec 3, 2012)

I love throw. As long as I have enough light to easily see around to walk safely then I will take as much throw as I can get...


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 3, 2012)

you got there before me. that's what I meant. 
thanks. 



shelm said:


> Throw is better than PD32 afaik:


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 3, 2012)

exactly. i think the same. as long as I can see the way to the throw, im happy. my normal PD32 CW was ok but the throw was pretty straightforward sharp without so much flood. was ok though.



techwg said:


> I love throw. As long as I have enough light to easily see around to walk safely then I will take as much throw as I can get...


----------



## techwg (Dec 3, 2012)

I did enjoy my PD30 R4 floody type beam, however I also love my TK15 beam also and can walk around fine with the TK15 at night. So if I get a little more throw on the new PD32 UL than I will be more than happy. I mean, even the neutral white is enough for me to love it.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 3, 2012)

yepp, & this neutral light was the great thing that made me sell on my normal PD32 CW. 





techwg said:


> I did enjoy my PD30 R4 floody type beam, however I also love my TK15 beam also and can walk around fine with the TK15 at night. So if I get a little more throw on the new PD32 UL than I will be more than happy. I mean, even the neutral white is enough for me to love it.


----------



## techwg (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh I will keep my PD32. I always like to have a few backup lights. I just sent away my PD30 R4 to a friend but I still have the following left in my possession:

PD32
PD30 R2
PD30
PD20
P1D
E05
E01
TK15
(list is from memory)

The rest I have given away to family etc. My dad has more lights now than he will ever need even if reincarnation is a fact of life he still won't be able to use them all lol.. I just always like to have spare lights and spare batteries just in case.


----------



## ateallthepies (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm getting a little interested in this light now. But I promised I would not buy another light for a while. But I have been a good boy lately so.....

Steve


----------



## techwg (Dec 3, 2012)

ateallthepies said:


> But I promised I would not buy another light for a while. But I have been a good boy lately so....


LOL... isn't that always the case with most of us here


----------



## shelm (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok guys, looks like i am out. I am going to Zebralight. Smaller, brighter, newer LED, ..

:twothumbs


----------



## techwg (Dec 3, 2012)

The way I see it is I have been used to ~ 300 lumen flashlights for a long while now. If I get something that can compete with my current runtimes and give me more brightness options including way brighter than I have ever owned X 2 then I would rather go with that than try and get another brand to get even more lumens at a reduction in runtime than I am now accustomed too. I would rather have a 400 lumen light that lasts me 3 hours than a 2000 that lasts me 90 seconds per battery pair.. If you want or need maximum lumens then I guess that is of importance. I, myself, want runtime as well as brightness. Plus since I am a Fenix fan, I love their design and quality etc so I will stick with them for now and have done for years.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 3, 2012)

lol. same here. I thought the CW PD32 was here to be with me some longer than a year, but now this neutral PD32 is here, so that idea didn't last long.im sure the new PD32 will be well worth it from everything I know. 



ateallthepies said:


> I'm getting a little interested in this light now. But I promised I would not buy another light for a while. But I have been a good boy lately so.....
> 
> Steve


----------



## wjv (Dec 3, 2012)

From the Fenix-Store (posted on their web site)

SOLD OUT OF PREORDER SHIPMENT. Please check back later to see i*f we are receiving more* from Fenix.

Really?

I ordered mine on November 16, 2012 and mine didn't get processed with the initial shipment?

So they over sold the product, and took more orders than they were going to get product for?


----------



## shelm (Dec 3, 2012)

wjv said:


> From the Fenix-Store



If you dont mind ordering from the far east, Hongkong Equipment (hkequipment dot net) got them in today. Free international shipping, this ships even with free tracking number as Registered Letter.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 3, 2012)

their feedback on ebay aint so good on the long wait shipping issues, so I best-avoided them. shame.

but there is another seller on ebay - (e-streambay) who was 100% just recently who is very good (free shipping delivery in 5 days to UK/registered) but he has yet not got the new PD32 in.
his feedback to me is still 100% as that feedback he got was not warranted.
good seller, but fenix slow with him on this new stuff delivery, but nevertheless he is a man of his word. he tries his best.
thanks.



shelm said:


> If you dont mind ordering from the far east, Hongkong Equipment (hkequipment dot net) got them in today. Free international shipping, this ships even with free tracking number as Registered Letter.


----------



## ObserverJLin (Dec 3, 2012)

I am a bit confused what Burst mode (740 lumen) is and how it works on the PD32 T6.
Can someone plz explain that?
Thx in advance.


----------



## ldbest (Dec 3, 2012)

tnfdy said:


> thanks, but doesn't the throw show more than the normal PD32 by some few more metres ?. on the chart which comes with the pictures.



The comment is from http://www.shoudian.org/thread-303333-2-1.html Maybe neutral white is not as much sharp as normal white, but the detailed review has not come yet, so do not take it much.


----------



## xlight (Dec 3, 2012)

ObserverJLin said:


> I am a bit confused what Burst mode (740 lumen) is and how it works on the PD32 T6.
> Can someone plz explain that?
> Thx in advance.



To avoid overheating, PD32(UE) will automatically drop down into the turbo brightness level after working in Burst output for 3 minutes. If the non-stop Burst output is needed, just reset it again.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 3, 2012)

thanks, doing this continuously for that hour, would it damage the unit etc?.



xlight said:


> To avoid overheating, PD32(UE) will automatically drop down into the turbo brightness level after working in Burst output for 3 minutes. If the non-stop Burst output is needed, just reset it again.


----------



## Labrador72 (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't remember where I read it - I think it may have been the Fenix page on Facebook - but using it continuously might damage the light.
Check Fenix Worldwide on FB and you might find the post by Fenix.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Dec 3, 2012)

tnfdy said:


> thanks, doing this continuously for that hour, would it damage the unit etc?.



If you could hold it without having fried fingers...probably would have a ruined light. The reason it drops down is to prevent damage.


----------



## snala (Dec 3, 2012)

Originally Posted by *tnfdy* 


_thanks, but doesn't the throw show more than the normal PD32 by some few more metres ?. on the chart which comes with the pictures._



ldbest said:


> The comment is from http://www.shoudian.org/thread-303333-2-1.html Maybe neutral white is not as much sharp as normal white, but the detailed review has not come yet, so do not take it much.



The PD32UE has a bigger hot spot than the standard model so is designed to have more flood than normal. Watch the field test video on utube, he shows you the UE edition vs a standard PD32 and the hot spot is way bigger on the new one.

_pd32ue — 740lm — 155m — xm-l t6 neutralwhite flood_
_pd32s2 — 330lm — 152m — xp-g s2_
_pd32 — 315lm — 141m — xp-g r5_
_pd31 — 304lm — 140m — xp-g r5_
_pd30 — 257lm — 127m — xp-g r5_

Based on above it clearly won't throw more than before on 400 lumens. If it's only supposed to throw 3m more with over twice the output the light must be going somewhere else so hopefully in spill i.e flood pattern. I bought it because of this to use as a bike light so hopefully that's what's happening. If anybody bought based on expecting a thrower then I think you bought it for the wrong reason.


----------



## techwg (Dec 4, 2012)

I can work with either. I love throw but I also love area coverage too. Either way I will love it. 700+ lumens with a wide beam might be a very useful defence tool too.


----------



## cheaperrooter (Dec 4, 2012)

Is it just me, cuz no one is mentioning shame on Fenix for *JUST *coming out with a PD32, just to come out with a PD32 at 780 lumens. This is ridiculous. DO NOT TELL ME they didn't know that was in the works. WHY BOTHER coming out with a model if a couple months later it's already being superceded???? Worse then Apple's constant Iphones models.

ENOUGH FENIX. People son't have thousands of dollars to spend on constant re-vamps of the PD31.....design something....then STICK WITH IT FOR A WHILE WOULD YA???


----------



## shelm (Dec 4, 2012)

Ultimate Edition in fact means that it is the last version to be called "PD 32". And when Fenix does so, they have of course the successor (called "PD 33" i guess!) already in mind. It was also noted on the forums by Fenix importers that the PD32UE is a special edition, limited, 1-time production run or something. Check out Fenix official website .. the PD31 isnt listed any longer. PD31 was a similar special production run. And was never meant to stay.

The PD 32 UE is not meant to stay either. It has an extra gift diffuser tip lol, etc.

Check back in a few months .. maybe we wont find the PD 32 UE any longer on Fenix official website!

Yes. Shame on Fenix. i agree. Before Xmas they always do such things lol.


----------



## Labrador72 (Dec 4, 2012)

I hate them too LOL! :naughty:

I'm really curious to see what the PD33 will be like. I'm hoping it will have two states with turbo + strobe on the bezel tightened and all other modes with the bezel loosened. If they did that I could even live with the side switch!


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 4, 2012)

i'll wait for the PD33 UE out soon lool!.


----------



## ateallthepies (Dec 4, 2012)

PD33 UE Ti.... 1000 otf lumens in burst mode, steps down after 3 minutes to 740 lumens, modes of 0.5/3/20/100/300/740/1000 lumens, no blinky modes if you could Fenix.... now we are talking:naughty:

Steve.


----------



## gopajti (Dec 4, 2012)

I'll wait PD40 Ultimate Limited Ti Gold Anniversary Edition (1pcs worldwide). Much better than PD32 UE, PD33/34/35/36/37/38/39. Release date 2020 spring, I hope..


----------



## techwg (Dec 4, 2012)

Shame on Fenix? Why shouldn't they come out with a special unlimited edition of a flashlight? You don't have to buy it now, do you? Being a special edition it is most likely purchased as a gift for someone, by fans of Fenix or by people who like high lumen levels in a style they already like. Remember the UE is a limited (special) edition.....

I applaud them for not making us wait to get newer technology.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Dec 4, 2012)

Manufactures are using the Holliday gift giving season to move existing stock of led's. The U3's are here...and they will all be switching to the higher output Cree U3...to be compete with each other. 1000 lumen for short periods of time will be common. I think most will make the change over next month. But the neutral U3's will take a bit longer to hit


----------



## techwg (Dec 4, 2012)

If I were a flashlight maker with a bunch of LED's on hand, I would want to get them out to the public to the people who want them rather than have a loss of profit.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 4, 2012)

I already think I made a mistake by only order one of these... The neutral tint, the modes and the large hotspot. PD-series has never been a thrower light but more allround and there a large hotspot is better than a small very intensed one. Just my thoughts...


----------



## hiuintahs (Dec 4, 2012)

When I heard about the PD32UE being XM-L plus neutral tint, I had to jump on it. Normally I don't impulse buy like this but I already had the PD32 and its one of my favorite lights. As I have tested lights for run time in my light box setup, the XP-G and XM-L have about the same efficiency below 100 lumens but up higher is where the XM-L is about 20% more efficient. That is the 200 to 300 lumen where XP-G can still function. Of course much above that, XM-L is the only way to go. Since I liked the PD32 to begin with, the only thing that I thought kept it from being even better was the lack of XM-L. Besides I'm a guy that likes the more floody beam patterns that the XM-L provides.


----------



## mojocvh (Dec 4, 2012)

Hmm, having happily sat in the crewroom chewing the fat only to suddenly realise my "pocket" was heating up [from inadvertently switching the PD30 on in turbo, hint kids get into the habit of turning the head!] you have to wonder the damage 740 lumens could do......


----------



## ObserverJLin (Dec 4, 2012)

I am an entry lvl on flashlights. But from reading around, Cree XM-L (U3) was out some time ago. Yet the latest Cree Fenix use are XM-L (U2) on the TK22. Why then is Fenix labelling the PD32 T6 (XM-L) as an Ultimate Edition?
Also Fenix seem to refresh their products pretty quick. For example the PD32 S2 only came out in Oct 2012, TK22 (XM-L U2) in Nov 2012.

Does this mean in just a short few months another refresh will take place? Hopefully the XM-L U2 or XM-L U3? Or is there a pattern at which Fenix do their refresh?

P.S. How does the Burst Mode work on PD32 T6?


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 4, 2012)

burst mode powers down to turbo after 3 mins. 
battery lasts in total 1 hours runtime if kept on the burst mode



ObserverJLin said:


> I am an entry lvl on flashlights. But from reading around, Cree XM-L (U3) was out some time ago. Yet the latest Cree Fenix use are XM-L (U2) on the TK22. Why then is Fenix labelling the PD32 T6 (XM-L) as an Ultimate Edition?
> Also Fenix seem to refresh their products pretty quick. For example the PD32 S2 only came out in Oct 2012, TK22 (XM-L U2) in Nov 2012.
> 
> Does this mean in just a short few months another refresh will take place? Hopefully the XM-L U2 or XM-L U3? Or is there a pattern at which Fenix do their refresh?
> ...


----------



## ObserverJLin (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok thx. 

Can owners of the PD32 T6 plz upload a review on YouTube? Although more powerful the T6 looks uglier than the S2. Mainly bc the T6 has the extra 10mm heat grill circles.
So I wanna see it in motion to see if looks ok.


----------



## snala (Dec 4, 2012)

ObserverJLin said:


> I am an entry lvl on flashlights. But from reading around, Cree XM-L (U3) was out some time ago. Yet the latest Cree Fenix use are XM-L (U2) on the TK22. Why then is Fenix labelling the PD32 T6 (XM-L) as an Ultimate Edition?
> Also Fenix seem to refresh their products pretty quick. For example the PD32 S2 only came out in Oct 2012, TK22 (XM-L U2) in Nov 2012.
> 
> Does this mean in just a short few months another refresh will take place? Hopefully the XM-L U2 or XM-L U3? Or is there a pattern at which Fenix do their refresh?



New PD33 might not be neutral though and that was one of the reasons I bought PD32UE.
That's why I'm not buying a TK75 right now either though. Wait until it comes out with U3's and 3000+ lumens and then it might have the throw it deserves to rival the TK70 and still the 80deg spill that everyone wants too.


----------



## wjv (Dec 4, 2012)

ObserverJLin said:


> I am an entry lvl on flashlights. But from reading around, Cree XM-L (U3) was out some time ago. Yet the latest Cree Fenix use are XM-L (U2) on the TK22. Why then is Fenix labelling the PD32 T6 (XM-L) as an Ultimate Edition?
> Also Fenix seem to refresh their products pretty quick. For example the PD32 S2 only came out in Oct 2012, TK22 (XM-L U2) in Nov 2012.
> 
> Does this mean in just a short few months another refresh will take place? Hopefully the XM-L U2 or XM-L U3? Or is there a pattern at which Fenix do their refresh?
> ...



Pretty much all of your questions have been already answered in this thread. . .


----------



## wjv (Dec 4, 2012)

ObserverJLin said:


> Ok thx.
> 
> Can owners of the PD32 T6 plz upload a review on YouTube? Although more powerful the T6 looks uglier than the S2. Mainly bc the T6 has the extra 10mm heat grill circles.
> So I wanna see it in motion to see if looks ok.



Under Google video search enter: fenix PD32 UE


----------



## wjv (Dec 4, 2012)

I was actually hoping for more throw and less flood. . . 

Was thinking about canceling the UE and going with a TK22 instead, but that is floody also. . 

Can anybody recommend something in the same form factor as the PD32 UE, but with better throw and less flood?

Already have a PD22 R5 and the PD32 R5. 

Thanks!


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 4, 2012)

wjv said:


> I was actually hoping for more throw and less flood. . .
> 
> Was thinking about canceling the UE and going with a TK22 instead, but that is floody also. .
> 
> ...



Fenix TK15 S2 is slightly throwier than TK22, but it's also a bit larger sized than PD32 UE. For really good throw you will need a larger head/reflector than any PD series model has. Then TK15 S2 may be an alternative...


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 4, 2012)

i hope so too, soon. would like to see this in action before it arrives to me.



ObserverJLin said:


> Ok thx.
> 
> Can owners of the PD32 T6 plz upload a review on YouTube? Although more powerful the T6 looks uglier than the S2. Mainly bc the T6 has the extra 10mm heat grill circles.
> So I wanna see it in motion to see if looks ok.


----------



## ObserverJLin (Dec 4, 2012)

wjv said:


> I was actually hoping for more throw and less flood. . .
> 
> Was thinking about canceling the UE and going with a TK22 instead, but that is floody also. .
> 
> ...



Dude if you have the R5 version of PD22 and PD32 then why do you need UE? "Wanting syndrome" at act imo.


----------



## Jay611j (Dec 4, 2012)

ObserverJLin said:


> Dude if you have the R5 version of PD22 and PD32 then why do you need UE? "Wanting syndrome" at act imo.



Maybe because the PD32 UE has 740 lumens, and the PD 32 has 315 lumens...


----------



## wjv (Dec 4, 2012)

Swedpat said:


> Fenix TK15 S2 is slightly throwier than TK22, but it's also a bit larger sized than PD32 UE. For really good throw you will need a larger head/reflector than any PD series model has. Then TK15 S2 may be an alternative...



How about other brands?


----------



## wjv (Dec 4, 2012)

ObserverJLin said:


> Dude if you have the R5 version of PD22 and PD32 then why do you need UE? "Wanting syndrome" at act imo.



Because I was wanting more throw. . 

I live in the country where everyone has 1 or more acres of land, so a 500' reach is OK, but not great in that environment.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 4, 2012)

and cos its neutral white!,..lol.



Jay611j said:


> Maybe because the PD32 UE has 740 lumens, and the PD 32 has 315 lumens...


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 4, 2012)

I got this email from an ebay seller earlier on, but a little too late!, - i already ordered from fenix-store, and can't take that risk on losing out if they all became sold out as the seller was not so sure and how long. 
i couldn't risk waiting. :naughty:. 

well i paid $73.55. - $3.55 more with fenix-store.
was this a better move considering all that?.


my order was as below:
------------------------------------------------------
1 x Fenix PD32(T6) LED Flashlight -Ultimate Edt. (FX-PD32T6) = $74.95
1 x Insure package of up to $100 value (INS100) = $5.00
------------------------------------------------------
Sub-Total: $79.95
Discount Coupons:CPF8: -$6.40
Total: $73.55

*

email from ebay seller > item #**130813534181*

*

Hi,

You still want a PD32UE 740 lumens ver flashlight?

If yes, I can make offer to you

Through ebxx USD72.50
Direct through paxxxl USD69.95

Best Regards*


----------



## SimulatedZero (Dec 4, 2012)

wjv said:


> I was actually hoping for more throw and less flood. . .
> 
> Was thinking about canceling the UE and going with a TK22 instead, but that is floody also. .
> 
> ...



Well, let me put it to you this way. I have the TK22 and it is kind of floody, but it still throws quite well. I have five acres of property and live near a national forest with hundreds of thousands of acres and I have no doubt that the TK22 would be great on a field one to two acres in size. If you want to get into a super throwy light class you can look into the Fenix E40. It's cheap enough that you don't take a big hit in the wallet and you can see if you like that style of light. Otherwise you will have to go past EDC size lights to get the throw and flood you want. If you like the E40 then there are plenty of optic throwers or XP-E/ XR-E drop-ins available. One option you could look at is the Thrunite Scorpion, the UI is designed for the "tactical" uses but, if you can get around that, the Scorpion with the Turbo Head rocks about 20,000cd with a nice big hotspot. 

Unfortunately, there are not very many options at all these days for a thrower in a very small package. Too much demand for the newer, larger LED's that don't throw as well.


----------



## wjv (Dec 4, 2012)

Fenix-store.com has removed the UE from its website. Don't know what that means for people like me who ordered one and who's CHARGE CARD HAS BEEN ALREADY CHARGED for the purchase. 

Tell you what fenix-store. . . Send me a TK22 and we'll call it even! 


Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garageguy (Dec 4, 2012)

wjv, relax. I'm in the same boat. Order placed on 12/29. I got an email from Fenix-Store saying that my order will be filled out of the second shipment. December 7th is when the second lot is supposed to ship from Fenix. It also stated in the email that I may not receive it by Christmas. I'm sure that if you pre-ordered and were charged that you will receive your light out of the second shipment. It might have been taken of the website knowing that they will not be getting anymore for future orders.


----------



## wjv (Dec 4, 2012)

Wish they would have sent me an E-mail. . . 
But I haven't heard word one. . . 

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skelt11 (Dec 4, 2012)

I placed my order on 11/21 and no email yet. When was the first shipment sent?


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 5, 2012)

I was advised by email its to be shipped 6th/7th this week. UK.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 5, 2012)

i think that was the same as me. 1st shipment out tomorrow and friday i was told. 6/7th


Skelt11 said:


> I placed my order on 11/21 and no email yet. When was the first shipment sent?


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 5, 2012)

PD32 UE NOW ON YOUTUBE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0VkrLMKlu8


----------



## ldbest (Dec 5, 2012)

Mine is just at hand. The illumination is excellent compared with the TK12 which is the only torch I have except the PD32 UE. I temporarily have not opportunity to use it outside because it is difficult to find a place without any streetlamp in my city. I must go to the outskirts to make the experience of it sometime. Wish you all get your torches ordered soon.


----------



## cheaperrooter (Dec 5, 2012)

I've heard this "LIMITED EDITION" before junk from Fenix. NOTHING but a sales ploy. In theory, EVERYTHING MANAFACTURED IS A LIMITED EDITION....UNTIL THE NEXT RUN!!!! Fenix should know better, sorry. Some poor, hard working stiff just made a MAJOR investment spending $75 on a PD32 upgraded model (thinking if it's an upgrade I'm safe for awhile) just to see a 780 lumen version thrown in his face a few months later with the (limited edition crap) on it.

The PD31 WAS A LIMITED EDITION......lest we not forget.....


----------



## cheaperrooter (Dec 5, 2012)

*Yes, you would have to buy it now*......see anyone selling the PD31's anywhere, they are already off Fenix site. As will this light be in a year. Maybe you forget the PD31 was a "limited edition" also....nothing but a sales ploy.


----------



## cheaperrooter (Dec 5, 2012)

Still confused how to navigate this site.....thought the above reply would go to Techwq but it posted way down low over here.....sorry to be confusuing. My "other post" here hasn't shown up that I wrote BEFORE THAT POST, so I just am really confused about posting still.....lol


----------



## SimulatedZero (Dec 5, 2012)

This looks a lot like spam posting, just saying. Of course Fenix updates their lights fast, so do a bunch of other brands. This is why we are flashaholics, we end up getting all of them


----------



## shelm (Dec 5, 2012)

wjv said:


> Fenix-store.com has removed the UE from its website.



True.

Lol.

:hahaha: i am sure that Fenix-Store.com will relist the item when they got stock again!


----------



## Badbeams3 (Dec 5, 2012)

cheaperrooter said:


> I've heard this "LIMITED EDITION" before junk from Fenix. NOTHING but a sales ploy. In theory, EVERYTHING MANAFACTURED IS A LIMITED EDITION....UNTIL THE NEXT RUN!!!! Fenix should know better, sorry. Some poor, hard working stiff just made a MAJOR investment spending $75 on a PD32 upgraded model (thinking if it's an upgrade I'm safe for awhile) just to see a 780 lumen version thrown in his face a few months later with the (limited edition crap) on it.
> 
> The PD31 WAS A LIMITED EDITION......lest we not forget.....



LOL...well...it might be a while before we see upgraded neutral whites. Think we will see 1000 lumen U3`s come out from all manufactures very soon...but a few months before neutral whites.


----------



## wjv (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent a e-mail asking for a status. . 

UPDATE:

UPS is telling them that the FIRST segment of PD32(T6)s are arriving on 12/6. 
They are starting to print shipping labels tonight. 
You will get an email confirmation with your shipping tracking number in the next 24 hours. 
Fenix is shipping the next segment on 12/10 so the next group of people will be filled around 12/17.


----------



## Skelt11 (Dec 5, 2012)

Just got the same email!!!! 

I'm excited.



wjv said:


> Sent a e-mail asking for a status. .
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> ...


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 5, 2012)

I too got the above, but underneath it also says this : 

*Your order has been updated to the following status.**New status: Shipped

?

*


----------



## Skelt11 (Dec 5, 2012)

It said they are receiving the first shipment tomorrow and will begin printing shipping labels tonight (Dec 5th) to have ready for tomorrow. My status was also changed to shipped. 



tnfdy said:


> I too got the above, but underneath it also says this :
> 
> *Your order has been updated to the following status.**New status: Shipped
> 
> ...


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 5, 2012)

thanks, so its seems its moving, and we're in the FIRST segment. cool!.
there is also a seller on ebay (e-streambay). his are selling fast. few left. Item number: 130813534181
​

i think if you did order from that seller, delivery would be around the same date,..if he actually does have them ready to ship that is...

thanks.





Skelt11 said:


> It said they are receiving the first shipment tomorrow and will begin printing shipping labels tonight (Dec 5th) to have ready for tomorrow. My status was also changed to shipped.


----------



## LEDchamp (Dec 5, 2012)

tnfdy said:


> thanks, so its seems its moving, and we're in the FIRST segment. cool!.
> there is also a seller on ebay (e-streambay). his are selling fast. few left. Item number: 130813534181
> ​
> 
> ...


Today I see PD32UE popped up on Amazon. Is it available trough US local channels now?


----------



## tokey (Dec 5, 2012)

here is a decent video on the pd32 UE, unfortunately it is in German. But you can get some general ideas about the light even if you don't understand what the heck he is saying.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8Zi3JDTojk

My status with fenix outfitters has also been changed to shipped and i got this e-mail today.


> HALLELUJAH! Your PD32(T6) is close to shipping. UPS shows we are getting the FIRST segment of our PD32(Ts)s tomorrow, 12/6. Because we have so many orders shipping out tomorrow, we are starting to print shipping labels tonight. You will get an email confirmation with your shipping tracking number in the next 24 hours. Also, if you get on the forum to let everyone know yours is shipping, PLEASE mention that Fenix is shipping us the next segment on 12/10 so the next group of people will be filled around 12/17.
> Thanks for your business!!


----------



## wjv (Dec 6, 2012)

Weird. . Exact same e-mail that Fenix-Store sent out?????

Is Fenix Store and Fenix Outfitters the same company?


--

I wish the guy in the video had did a outdoors night shot. . The UE did look much brighter than the standard PD32, but a side-by-side would have been nice.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 6, 2012)

yes, outfitters is the sister company. i think the main is fenix store.



wjv said:


> Weird. . Exact same e-mail that Fenix-Store sent out?????
> 
> Is Fenix Store and Fenix Outfitters the same company?
> 
> ...


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 6, 2012)

nice. thanks. hopefully soon we won't need reviews...can't wait for delivery. 



tokey said:


> here is a decent video on the pd32 UE, unfortunately it is in German. But you can get some general ideas about the light even if you don't understand what the heck he is saying.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8Zi3JDTojk
> 
> My status with fenix outfitters has also been changed to shipped and i got this e-mail today.
> ...


----------



## short1uk (Dec 6, 2012)

OMG just ordered mine! Ive not treated myself to a new torch in ages. Hope it arrives tomorrow!!!!

Catherine


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 6, 2012)

mine has been shipped. USPS International First.

how long does it take from the United States to UK usually?.
thanks.



short1uk said:


> OMG just ordered mine! Ive not treated myself to a new torch in ages. Hope it arrives tomorrow!!!!
> 
> Catherine


----------



## PhatPhil (Dec 6, 2012)

tnfdy said:


> mine has been shipped. USPS International First.
> 
> how long does it take from the United States to UK usually?.
> thanks.



Couple of days. Depends on how long it's held at UK customs.


----------



## short1uk (Dec 6, 2012)

The site I ordered from said in stock and I got the dispatched email already! Should be here tomorrow just hope I am in to recieve it!!!! 

Excited!! 

Question can you use two AW black 16340's instead of 2 CR123s?? Put two of the 16340 in my TK15 and it seemed to work! 

Catherine


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 6, 2012)

nice. sleep near the letterbox!, lol. 

which site was that from?. thanks.

not sure on that battery question....be careful though....




short1uk said:


> The site I ordered from said in stock and I got the dispatched email already! Should be here tomorrow just hope I am in to recieve it!!!!
> 
> Excited!!
> 
> ...


----------



## xlight (Dec 6, 2012)

short1uk said:


> Question can you use two AW black 16340's instead of 2 CR123s?? Put two of the 16340 in my TK15 and it seemed to work!
> 
> Catherine


PD32(UE) can not be powered by 16340. The volatge is two high for two 16340 cells to run the light. For TK15, same situation, with 2 16340 cells your tk15 may be damanged.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Dec 6, 2012)

short1uk said:


> The site I ordered from said in stock and I got the dispatched email already! Should be here tomorrow just hope I am in to recieve it!!!!
> 
> Excited!!
> 
> ...



Don`t chance it. Buy a 18650 and be happy.


----------



## Skelt11 (Dec 6, 2012)

Received my USPS Priority tracking today. To damn bad I won't be home for over a week to open it....:-(


----------



## Patriot (Dec 6, 2012)

short1uk said:


> Question can you use two AW black 16340's instead of 2 CR123s?? Put two of the 16340 in my TK15 and it seemed to work!



It may work but you're rolling the dice. It depends on how robust the circuitry is whether it will last or not. Traditionally, their stuff is pretty tough but the 18650 option is sooo much better.


----------



## djdawg (Dec 6, 2012)

I must join in here too and say mines in the mail also .........I also ordered a PD32 -S2
I just now finding out about how good Fenix is.


----------



## Risky (Dec 7, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what size is the fenix pd32 switch boot? I want to replace it and have no idea which one to get.


----------



## Labrador72 (Dec 7, 2012)

Risky said:


> Can anyone tell me what size is the fenix pd32 switch boot? I want to replace it and have no idea which one to get.



The Fenix PD32 should include a spare switch boot. Or do you want to change it with a different one? In that case, take off the tailcap and measure it.


----------



## Illumination (Dec 7, 2012)

tnfdy said:


> yes, outfitters is the sister company. i think the main is fenix store.



Dont think that is technically right. David Chow (owner of 4 Sevens) started Fenix Store about 7 or 8 years ago but sold it a few years ago as 4-7 started growing fast and doing really well. Fenix Outfitters was already around by then I think. Maybe the owner of FT bought FS and switched to a single software platform.


----------



## Risky (Dec 7, 2012)

Labrador72 said:


> The Fenix PD32 should include a spare switch boot. Or do you want to change it with a different one? In that case, take off the tailcap and measure it.



I lost it and want to change the stock one to a GITD one.


----------



## short1uk (Dec 7, 2012)

Sorry I should mention that I do not intend to use the two 16340's I was just asking. I have 3 18650's waiting for it!

All charged and ready to go.

Just got in and its not here NOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gutted I rushed home from work as the post man here normally comes after 2pm so I just made it and he had nothing for me. Fingers crossed it comes tomorrow!!!

Oh quick questions. Given that the end of the world is on the 21st Dec (lol) and you have to pack a small bag as you have no time before the apocalypse hits which torch one torch would you grab for the bag??? 
Given my new one hasnt arrived I would grab my TK15. I absolutely love that torch much more than my Olight m20. Might sell the m20 as I dont use it. 

Want to go to bed so tomorrow will come and the post man might bring my torch lol


----------



## short1uk (Dec 7, 2012)

tnfdy said:


> nice. sleep near the letterbox!, lol.
> 
> which site was that from?. thanks.
> 
> not sure on that battery question....be careful though....




Bought it from http://www.flashaholics.co.uk/ Antony always provides excellent customer service and enter "cpf" at basket for 5% off. Always buy from that site.

Roll on Saturday I want my torch! Fully charges 18650 sat waiting here lol


----------



## snala (Dec 7, 2012)

Illumination said:


> Dont think that is technically right. David Chow (owner of 4 Sevens) started Fenix Store about 7 or 8 years ago but sold it a few years ago as 4-7 started growing fast and doing really well. Fenix Outfitters was already around by then I think. Maybe the owner of FT bought FS and switched to a single software platform.


On my email shipping notice it had Fenix Store and Fenix Outfitters in the address line so they are the same.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Is there anyone who already have received the PD32 UE? If yes, please do tell about it.


----------



## wjv (Dec 7, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Is there anyone who already have received the PD32 UE? If yes, please do tell about it.



Horrible green tint with lots of artifacts and rings. . And it rattles like Jacob Marley's chains. . . . .




Just joking. . Don't have mine yet. . 
Waiting impatiently like all the rest of you. .


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 7, 2012)

I hope to have it with me this time next week. damn, i need to go away for a week somewhere so to stop waiting at my letterbox!.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 7, 2012)

Just snagged one from BrightGuy (thanks Greg!) I've only played with it for a little bit but so far I'm quite impressed. Tremendous brightness with good solid evenly distributed hotspot, and the tint is a nice neutral white. :thumbsup:

The diffuser tip is a nice addition and turns it into a very attention-getting wand or area light source.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 7, 2012)

nice, nice. thanks. the tremendous bright neutral white is the exciting bit for me!. cheers.



PhotonWrangler said:


> Just snagged one from BrightGuy (thanks Greg!) I've only played with it for a little bit but so far I'm quite impressed. Tremendous brightness with good solid evenly distributed hotspot, and the tint is a nice neutral white. :thumbsup:
> 
> The diffuser tip is a nice addition and turns it into a very attention-getting wand or area light source.


----------



## Kremer (Dec 7, 2012)

mine is one the way. glad to have gotten one of the initial maybe only batch.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Dec 7, 2012)

tnfdy said:


> nice, nice. thanks. the tremendous bright neutral white is the exciting bit for me!. cheers.



My thoughts too. And I like the power level options...nicely spaced with great run time numbers.

Burst - 740 lumens*, runs for 1 hour**
Turbo - 400 lumens, runs for 2.6 hours***
High - 140 lumens, runs for 7.25 hours
Medium - 40 lumens, runs for 27 hours
Low - 9 lumens, runs for 130 hours


----------



## jhc37013 (Dec 8, 2012)

wjv said:


> Horrible green tint with lots of artifacts and rings. . And it rattles like Jacob Marley's chains. . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Green and artifacts sounded like my PD30+ and PD31, hopefully the PD31U is better and it should be with the XM-L tint wise and less artifacts.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 8, 2012)

Ok, I couldn't wait  I ordered one. Should arrive next Tuesday


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 8, 2012)

same same here. feel quite lucky on that . hope there is more for everyone else who wanted one. 




Kremer said:


> mine is one the way. glad to have gotten one of the initial maybe only batch.


----------



## short1uk (Dec 8, 2012)

No post man yet damn it!!!! I'm ill today bad cold so wont be going any where so won't miss the post man! Hopefully he will have it with hm!!!!!


----------



## Kingfisher (Dec 8, 2012)

d-leted


----------



## loquutis79 (Dec 8, 2012)

Being a big Fenix fan I thought I would be on this one like a fat kid on a three cheese enchilada. However after making comparisons between my favoriite EDC, an Eagletac D25LC2 XM-L U2 with 548 OTF lumens and my Fenix PD32 XP-G R5 with 315 OTF lumens, I find I really like the throw of the XP-G R5 so much better. In fact in a black factory warehouse [I open up early monday mornings, so I can play for a few minutes without the lights on] I find the real difference I see is a bit more light going to the spill of the XM-L. How the far wall gets lit up is not any brighter with the 548 lumens vs. the XP-G. And the XP-G spot is more defined. 
So even at a higher lumen output, I think this PD32 UE will simply have a brighter spill. And I did see that on you tube vids.
Sorry Fenix. I will pass and wait for the U3's to come out. Maybe not spotty, but a REAL step up for tons of light from a small package.

P.S. Really waiting for my factory custom Eagletac D25LC2 XP-G2 with C2000RC driver. Now that puppy will throw like an ICBM. Sorry to drift there.


----------



## Kingfisher (Dec 8, 2012)

loquutis79 said:


> I will pass and wait for the U3's to come out. Maybe not spotty, but a REAL step up for tons of light from a small package.



Trouble is when you "wait" for stuff there's usually_ always _something that bit better just round the corner - esp with lights!


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 8, 2012)

thanks so much for sharing. I feel sick now, I want mine!,...lool!. 
nice, thank you.


----------



## tokey (Dec 8, 2012)

I just got mine in today.
Here it is with my my trusty pd32. I have been carrying that light everyday for a year. I can tell you it has a much wider beam. It is still day time out so I haven't been able to test it much but I will probably be outside tonight comparing beam shots.


----------



## shelm (Dec 8, 2012)

tokey said:


>



So this is how a Fenix looks like after mere carrying in pants and pockets? The anodization doesnt hold up much better than 4Sevens Quark anodization? Geez.
I'll go back to Dealextreme and try to find a 1x18650 light with stainless steel bezel and tail..


----------



## tokey (Dec 8, 2012)

no the finish has worn off because of the keys and the knife in my pocket

my TA20 my girlfriend stole still looks brand new, she uses it everyday but it stays in her purse. I have a large amount of keys and 2 EDC blades that I carry that are constantly rubbing against my light. Not to mention how many times it has been dropped on to concrete, asphalt, and brick. The light has survived several 3-4 story drops on to concrete and I have never had an issue. I don't baby my lights, they are tools and get used as such.


----------



## tokey (Dec 8, 2012)

Kremer said:


> mine is one the way. glad to have gotten one of the initial maybe only batch.




My E-tailer said it was only one run. I just posted on fenix's FB wall to see if this is true.


----------



## READYSETGO (Dec 8, 2012)

How about a picture of the included diffuser? I see where Fenix has sells a optional diffuser - I would like to compare the two. I would rather not spend the 6.95 for the option if the included one will help solve the need.

What is your review of the diffuser in a dark room (12x12) on high, med and low output? Thanks for the answers! CWJ


----------



## tokey (Dec 8, 2012)

here a few pictures, they arent the best shots so someone may be able to do better but this should give you an idea. If there are any angles you want to see let me know. 













the tip seems to be of very high quality plastic. It doesn't feel cheap at all. I haven't really tested it out in a very dark room but it seems to do an excellent job throwing nice even light. My one complaint about this light was and still is that you cannot set it on its tail cap. The diffuser does eliminate that to an extent but the light has to be pointed down on to the table. I would rather the light sit on the tail cap to make it a more capable lantern. I can live with this solution though.


----------



## djdawg (Dec 8, 2012)

quote...The light has survived several 3-4 story drops on to concrete
Really , this is true  
this is good news for me ........I was / am worried about the quality of Fenix. How well they hold up.


----------



## READYSETGO (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks tokey! 

You have shown the add-on and answered my question. I want to use this light (if bought) as a lantern when the power is off. It would probably work, but not tail-standing might hinder the use.


----------



## tokey (Dec 8, 2012)

I wouldn't suggest dropping it, but to my surprise it didn't even bother it.



READYSETGO said:


> Thanks tokey!
> 
> You have shown the add-on and answered my question. I want to use this light (if bought) as a lantern when the power is off. It would probably work, but not tail-standing might hinder the use.



I do not think it will hinder it that much. I will post some shots this evening with it in use.


----------



## Skelt11 (Dec 8, 2012)

Did you really black out the SN on a flashlight??? Just curious as to what you think might happen with someone seeing it?

Mine was delivered today, but I'm 3K miles away from it :-( I'll have to wait until next Friday to see it. 


tokey said:


> here a few pictures, they arent the best shots so someone may be able to do better but this should give you an idea. If there are any angles you want to see let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tokey (Dec 8, 2012)

tokey said:


> I do not think it will hinder it that much. I will post some shots this evening with it in use.


My camera is just a cheap P&S at the moment and it is difficult to get proper shots but having the tip facing down does in fact lose a lot of the light, even on a white sheet of paper. For general lighting in a car or a tent or maybe under a desk the diffuser tip works well. I find though to light a room such as a living room or bedroom pointing the beam diffuser free at a white ceiling does a much better job lighting the whole room. The nice part is the diffuser tip makes a decent stand for this task. :laughing:



Skelt11 said:


> Did you really black out the SN on a flashlight??? Just curious as to what you think might happen with someone seeing it?
> 
> Mine was delivered today, but I'm 3K miles away from it :-( I'll have to wait until next Friday to see it.



lol yeah I thought about that after I did it. It is just a habit of mine. i could have worse habits like posting my credit card number for all to see.


----------



## hiuintahs (Dec 8, 2012)

I thought I'd throw some pictures up. I like the tint. It's a little on the cool side of NW. I'd estimate it to be a little above 5000k.......maybe even 5500k. The picture doesn't do it justice. The center hot spot seems to be as bright as the PD32 but way bigger. Regular PD32, R5 is the beam pattern on the right. I'll do some light box measurements and compare against current draw on the two lights to get an estimate on how more efficient the PD32UE is with the XM-L.

Edit: here are some output figures from my homemade light box. Take these with a grain of salt as variables that I may not be aware could be at work here. But I have tested a lot of lights and some come right on the money with the manufacturers specs. Battery was Panasonic 3400mA, 18650. About 4.05V. Really the only thing conclusive here is the comparison between the PD32-R5 and the PD32UE.


PD32UEPD32, R5currentluxest lumenspecificationcurrentluxest lumenspecificationburst2400mA46000821740n/aturbo1170mA258004614001090mA20760371315high350mA9560171140335mA8440151130med103mA26104740160mA44708070low27mA5069916mA37079


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 8, 2012)

looks good!. 

hey,...if you know, and can compare,.....would you say this is the same 5000-5500k like the new BMW HID car lights?. they look pretty neutral nice white. i think they are 5000/5500k i think BMW say. 

thanks.



hiuintahs said:


> I thought I'd throw some pictures up. I like the tint. It's a little on the cool side of NW. I'd estimate it to be a little above 5000k.......maybe even 5500k. The picture doesn't do it justice. The center hot spot seems to be as bright as the PD32 but way bigger. Regular PD32 is the beam pattern on the right. I'll do some light box measurements and compare against current draw on the two lights to get an estimate on how more efficient the PD32UE is with the XM-L.


----------



## djdawg (Dec 8, 2012)

I got mine too , but Iam not smart enough to add any new info .........so
I like the light , the spot is definitely bigger ....... I like the Tint of the PD32 S-2 better than the UE
I cant wait for it to get dark so I can go outside and play ......LOL


----------



## wjv (Dec 8, 2012)

Got mine so took the UE & the R5 outside and compared them side-by-side.

Aimed at a tree that was on the rear of a property line (empty lot) so I knew the tree was 300 ft away. All the lots on my block are 300 Deep x 150 or 300 wide depending on if it is 1 acre or 2 acres.

In all honesty I thought the R5 illuminated the tree >slightly< better. Perhaps 5%-10% brighter. Although it could have been the fact that the R5 is more pure-white while the UE is natural-white.

HOWEVER: The R5 illuminated the tree, and a little bit around the tree in both directions. The width of the illumination was ok but nothing special. The UE on the other hand illuminate what looked to be most but not all of the back of the lot (~150 ft wide).

There is no doubt that if you were looking for a lost dog, lost child, ET or a serial killer the UE would be far better for searching large areas.

Standing in the stree and illuminating the front of my house, (perhaps 100 feet away), the R5 brightly illuminates ~1/3 of the front of our home/garage. (our house is wider than it is deep). The UE illuminated the entire front of the house and some of the yard on each side.

The diffuser cap fit both of the PD32s and my MagLite XL50, but not the PD22, BA20 or the ITP C8. 

I still want to get a good thrower like the TK11, but will probably wait till April or so to see what the new gen of LEDs provide.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 9, 2012)

I will receive my example next week. It will be very interesting to compare the 400lm mode to TK15 at 400lm mode. I am sure I will like the more floody beam of PD32 UE, which will be more suited for allround use. In the most cases I don't use a flashlight at 100m distance so a brighter and smaller hotspot has mostly no advantage.
I compared Jetbeam PA10 at 55lm mode to TK15 at the 55lm mode. Ceiling bounce lux reading also gives the same value so it confirms that the brightnesses are the same. 
The floodier beam of PA10 is far better for indoors and short distance where 55lm normally is used for. Even if the lower modes of TK15 of course works for short distance the beam is not ideal for that purpose. TK15S2 is more of a distance light and at 400lm it's great when I want to see far away. 
PD32 UE will be great for bright illumination at shorter distance!


----------



## short1uk (Dec 9, 2012)

Want mine booo!! And I will probably miss the post man tomorrow and have to pay to have the parcel redirected to the local post office so it will then be Thursday by the time I get it.


----------



## short1uk (Dec 9, 2012)

OMG!!! Royal Mail can just pulled up man walked to house and hands me my torch!!! Woahhhh yeah!!!! Happy bunny!!!!! 

I love it! It feels just the right weight in my hand and also just long enough. Will try it tonight to see what's it really like but so far so good. I'm not use to seeing such a wide beam on the wall my TK15 is totally different. Also the colour of the light will take some getting use to


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 9, 2012)

wow!, so lucky. mine is still in transit from fenix-store. hopefully by friday!. 



short1uk said:


> OMG!!! Royal Mail can just pulled up man walked to house and hands me my torch!!! Woahhhh yeah!!!! Happy bunny!!!!!
> 
> I love it! It feels just the right weight in my hand and also just long enough. Will try it tonight to see what's it really like but so far so good. I'm not use to seeing such a wide beam on the wall my TK15 is totally different. Also the colour of the light will take some getting use to


----------



## Face (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi,

Will this run ok on 2 x 16340 (ie 8.4v) or will it poof?

Cheers,

Face


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 9, 2012)

The highest battery voltage listed in their spec sheet is 3.7v, so I wouldn't try it.


----------



## Bwolcott (Dec 9, 2012)

Face said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will this run ok on 2 x 16340 (ie 8.4v) or will it poof?
> 
> ...





I would email fenix about it because the e50 is able to run on two 18650s so it might be able to handle it


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 9, 2012)

I will always stick to the 18650's, and nothing else. I use fenix arb l2's and aw 2600's in my pd32.


PhotonWrangler said:


> The highest battery voltage listed in their spec sheet is 3.7v, so I wouldn't try it.


----------



## Dan C (Dec 9, 2012)

That's odd. Isn't it supposed to run on a pair of 123's, which would be 6 volts? That's what I am running in mine......


----------



## Bwolcott (Dec 9, 2012)

Dan C said:


> That's odd. Isn't it supposed to run on a pair of 123's, which would be 6 volts? That's what I am running in mine......



It can run on both cr123s and an 18650, you should honestly look into getting a 18650 it will save you a lot of money since its rechargeable


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 9, 2012)

if i was using cr123s on my PD32 the way I have being using it, I would be bankrupt!. damn, those cr123s can drink!.
thank buddha for the 18650's !. 



Bwolcott said:


> It can run on both cr123s and an 18650, you should honestly look into getting a 18650 it will save you a lot of money since its rechargeable


----------



## djdawg (Dec 9, 2012)

look into getting a 18650...........
Do the 18650,s have a good shelf life ?? meaning do the go dead fast if not used.
Yes I dont know much ........LOL


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 9, 2012)

Dan C said:


> That's odd. Isn't it supposed to run on a pair of 123's, which would be 6 volts? That's what I am running in mine......



You know you're absolutely right. How did I miss that! They might be specifying the voltage at the LED but why?


----------



## Bwolcott (Dec 9, 2012)

djdawg said:


> look into getting a 18650...........
> Do the 18650,s have a good shelf life ?? meaning do the go dead fast if not used.
> Yes I dont know much ........LOL




I dont know how long they hold a charge for as I use them way before they go dead, and I just stick them on the charger every time I am done using them, just buy the fenix setup their charger and 18650s and you will be fine


----------



## Dan C (Dec 9, 2012)

Bwolcott said:


> It can run on both cr123s and an 18650, you should honestly look into getting a 18650 it will save you a lot of money since its rechargeable



I've been considering it. Used to run a lot of 14500's as well as 16340 and 14400's, but sort of got away from them. I need to do a little research on this.......


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 10, 2012)

for sure, 18650's . Fenix have some brilliant ARB L2's.


----------



## Bwolcott (Dec 10, 2012)

Dan C said:


> I've been considering it. Used to run a lot of 14500's as well as 16340 and 14400's, but sort of got away from them. I need to do a little research on this.......




you will get longer run times and not worry about wasting batteries so much


----------



## twl (Dec 10, 2012)

djdawg said:


> look into getting a 18650...........
> Do the 18650,s have a good shelf life ?? meaning do the go dead fast if not used.
> Yes I dont know much ........LOL



They do have a shelf life, but you can do some things to help extend that shelf life if they are not being used.
1) Keep them in a cool or cold spot, but not below freezing. Preferably a dry place too.
2) If you plan to store them for like a year, charge or discharge them to about 3.7-3.8v, and store them at that charge. That is the "storage charge" that helps them to keep as much remaining capacity as possible when in storage. 
If you do this very well, you might only lose 3%-4% of your battery capacity over the storage time. 
Heat is your enemy for storage.


----------



## redaztec (Dec 10, 2012)

Just got mine (from Fenix Store) today! It's a very floody beam, about triple the width of my Streamlight ProTac 2L from the same distance. It's incredible how it lights up the room on burst mode though - almost like having the room lights on.

Also this is my first light capable of running either 2 CR123As or an 18650, so I was surprised at how much larger diameter the battery tube is than a CR123A. Still, the batteries don't rattle a bit. 

So long story short, I'm quite satisfied! :twothumbs


----------



## BurnBrighter (Dec 11, 2012)

redaztec said:


> It's a very floody beam, about triple the width of my Streamlight ProTac 2L from the same distance. It's incredible how it lights up the room on burst mode though - almost like having the room lights on.
> 
> Also this is my first light capable of running either 2 CR123As or an 18650, so I was surprised at how much larger diameter the battery tube is than a CR123A. Still, the batteries don't rattle a bit.
> 
> So long story short, I'm quite satisfied! :twothumbs




I'm getting mine in the mail tomorrow. I picked mine up from shaologear.com. I've dealt with them before buying a few knives already, and they have this and the TK75 in stock:thumbsup:. (Time to head to that post).

Did you run it for very long and how hot did it get on burst? I ordered one for my wife too. I'll share my thoughts when I get mine in the morning.


----------



## Kremer (Dec 11, 2012)

Mine arrived yesterday. I wish the spot was half the size. My Jet III ST (BVC) with smooth reflector throws a helluva tight beam a long way. The PD32UE kinda makes up for it with a wall of light though, it is darn near an invisible-pocket-carry car headlight. I let it run the full 3 minute burst from cold and the head made it up to uncomfortable to touch hot.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 11, 2012)

is my one still in the USA ? or could it be anywhere ?. according to this its still there....
thanks


YOUR LABEL NUMBER
SERVICE
STATUS OF YOUR ITEM
DATE & TIME
LOCATION
FEATURES

*LN*******US*

First-Class Mail International

Shipment Accepted

December 06, 2012, 5:47 pm

BROKEN ARROW, OK 74012 

International Letter






Electronic Shipping Info Received

December 06, 2012


----------



## kj2 (Dec 11, 2012)

Got mine  happy with it, like the NW colour. It's my first NW light


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 11, 2012)

was that from fenix-store ?.
thanks,



kj2 said:


> Got mine  happy with it, like the NW colour. It's my first NW light


----------



## kj2 (Dec 11, 2012)

tnfdy said:


> was that from fenix-store ?.
> thanks,



No, from local dealer in The Netherlands.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 11, 2012)

bump help 



tnfdy said:


> is my one still in the USA ? or could it be anywhere ?. according to this its still there....
> thanks
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Labrador72 (Dec 11, 2012)

It looks like it still is but the system may not be updated in real time. From my experience the postman might ring the doorbell with your PD32 and that table might still look the same!
It's only December 11 anyway so you have a good chance of getting it before Christmas.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 11, 2012)

thanks lots. i also mailed fenix store to see what they say, so i know...



Labrador72 said:


> It looks like it still is but the system may not be updated in real time. From my experience the postman might ring the doorbell with your PD32 and that table might still look the same!
> It's only December 11 anyway so you have a good chance of getting it before Christmas.


----------



## shamanstar (Dec 11, 2012)

I just got the ld41 from REI and they also offer the PD32 UE for the same price. I am pretty sure I am going to have to order the PD32 UE and compare them side by side, but the main thing I don't like about the ld41 that I think would be better with the PD is that I sometimes stick the flashlight in my mouth (Gross, I know) if I need both hands for something. The ld41 is a little big for that!


----------



## redaztec (Dec 11, 2012)

BurnBrighter said:


> I'm getting mine in the mail tomorrow. I picked mine up from shaologear.com. I've dealt with them before buying a few knives already, and they have this and the TK75 in stock:thumbsup:. (Time to head to that post).
> 
> Did you run it for very long and how hot did it get on burst? I ordered one for my wife too. I'll share my thoughts when I get mine in the morning.



I ran mine for about 3.75 minutes starting from burst (it ran 3:10 before stepping down) - it got quite warm but not uncomfortably hot to touch, even on the fins. Otherwise I haven't had the opportunity to run it for an extended period yet. I've felt my 180-lumen Streamlight get hotter than that after being run for 5 or 6 minutes.


----------



## ShaoloGear (Dec 12, 2012)

tnfdy said:


> thanks lots. i also mailed fenix store to see what they say, so i know...



USPS is notorious for not scanning packages as they pass through. So it's very possible that it is anywhere. I have several packages that were all shipped the same day. Depending on where they are going some list large distribution centers they have passed through and some still mark the original drop off location. The only thing you really get from the US Postal Service is delivery confirmation.

Regarding Shelm's comment above on the finish. Any aluminum light will wear over time. Aluminum is a pretty soft metal and anodizing is a very thin layer over the metal. It helps to harden the aluminum to a degree, but it will still wear over time. Depending on the features of the light, you can get a thicker anodization layer, but at the cost of the more intricate details.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 12, 2012)

thanks from me!. 
will write when I receive it!....




ShaoloGear said:


> USPS is notorious for not scanning packages as they pass through. So it's very possible that it is anywhere. I have several packages that were all shipped the same day. Depending on where they are going some list large distribution centers they have passed through and some still mark the original drop off location. The only thing you really get from the US Postal Service is delivery confirmation.
> 
> Regarding Shelm's comment above on the finish. Any aluminum light will wear over time. Aluminum is a pretty soft metal and anodizing is a very thin layer over the metal. It helps to harden the aluminum to a degree, but it will still wear over time. Depending on the features of the light, you can get a thicker anodization layer, but at the cost of the more intricate details.


----------



## RomeoKilo (Dec 13, 2012)

Just received mine. I'm impressed. Outstanding room lighter. I'll take it outside tonight and compare it to my others for throw.

The diffuser is a great little addition, however would be much, much more useful if the light could tail stand.


----------



## candle lamp (Dec 13, 2012)

Face said:


> Will this run ok on 2 x 16340 (ie 8.4v) or will it poof?
> Face


The input voltage range is 2.7~8.4V Fenix confirmed. But they don't suggest 2x16340 (=8.4V).


----------



## Labrador72 (Dec 13, 2012)

RomeoKilo said:


> Just received mine. I'm impressed. Outstanding room lighter. I'll take it outside tonight and compare it to my others for throw.
> 
> The diffuser is a great little addition, however would be much, much more useful if the light could tail stand.



Or even if the light couldn't tailstand, they could add an holder for tailstanding like EagleTac do for some of their lights. The idea of using the diffuser for tailstanding is a good one as it limits the number of accessories you need to carry around where you are on the go. The downside is, if you use the diffuser to make the light tailstand, you can't use to diffuse the light when tailstanding. It's a catch 22!


----------



## drew78 (Dec 13, 2012)

I got this lighth the moment my local dealer got them in. Dumb luck actually! I will say that who ever called it a car headlight is right on! What it lacks in throw it makes up in a massive display of output and wide field. Burst gets warm, quick nut it has proven to be a very useful light thus far. I wish it had a bit more throw, but I am liking the beam the more I really use it. Great output and regulation!


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 13, 2012)

im still waiting for mine. hopefully tomorrow :-(


----------



## Ice (Dec 13, 2012)

I got mine (in Germany) a few days ago, but since it's meant to be a Christmas gift (from myself to myself actually, the only way to make sure to get something decent... ) I relly can't do a review right now.
Nevertheless I did a quick lux measurement in comparison to an old PD31 (holding a lux meter at about 3m distance in the center of the beam): The PD32UE at high (not turbo) has nearly the exact same throw as the PD31, at turbo it's about double that amount. So the PD32UE at turbo should actually throw much better than the old PD31!
Of course the diameter of the hot spot is much larger as well, about 1.5 times that of the PD31.


----------



## CrazyHighVoltage (Dec 13, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Nice  but should also come with CW.
> Now you have a lot of lumens but further it's a E35.



I think an e35 will trow further with its 8000 lux


----------



## kj2 (Dec 13, 2012)

CrazyHighVoltage said:


> I think an e35 will trow further with its 8000 lux



It throws a little bit further but not much. PD32UE 155mtr, E35 176mtr.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 14, 2012)

Unfortunately I didn't receive mine this week, though it was shipped 8 days ago, usually I will receive package on 6-7 days from Fenixstore. I guess it's because of all the christmas cards...


----------



## RomeoKilo (Dec 14, 2012)

Labrador72 said:


> Or even if the light couldn't tailstand, they could add an holder for tailstanding like EagleTac do for some of their lights. The idea of using the diffuser for tailstanding is a good one as it limits the number of accessories you need to carry around where you are on the go. The downside is, if you use the diffuser to make the light tailstand, you can't use to diffuse the light when tailstanding. It's a catch 22!




I think I'll make up something to allow it to tailstand. Maybe a short cut of thick rubber tube that could be pushed onto the tailcap could work. And if it's flexible enough, I could store it over the diffuser itself when neither are being used.

Just a thought for now but next time I'm at my local hardware store I'll look into it.


----------



## snala (Dec 14, 2012)

Swedpat said:


> Unfortunately I didn't receive mine this week, though it was shipped 8 days ago, usually I will receive package on 6-7 days from Fenixstore. I guess it's because of all the christmas cards...


I got mine this morning so 7 days to NZ from Fenixstore so yours can't be far away. 

It's a very different colour to my TK21 and a twice as big hot spot so for a supplementary bar mounted MTB light it should be good. Gets hot pretty quick on Turbo so burst mode is probably an apt description. Should be fun to compare tonight outside at longer distances but for close up flood/spill work on the 400 lumens setting, it looks exactly like what I was looking for.

P.s If you don't want to use the diffuser it will tail stand in that if the lanyard isn't attached.


----------



## timbo114 (Dec 14, 2012)

Just got mine 15 minutes ago ... $67.45 delivered

IMHO, this light is truly fantastic, tint is perfection - and WOW what a wall of light!
I have several custom XM-L NW drop in units ... this PD32UE has *THE* biggest hot spot of my entire collection.
I'm also amazed at the clean beam profile coming from a smooth reflector ... I was worried about rings and such.
Bravo Fenix!
This one's a Winner!


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 15, 2012)

unboxing - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JVVEYISP0I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=EsVDR1FFB0w&feature=endscreen


----------



## riot (Dec 15, 2012)

Just got my PD32 UE, and I'm wondering if my 3.7V Eagletac 3100's are OK for use in it. The manual recommends 3.6V, and says use caution with 3.7V! I don't want to fry it after having owned it for only a few days!


----------



## kj2 (Dec 16, 2012)

riot said:


> Just got my PD32 UE, and I'm wondering if my 3.7V Eagletac 3100's are OK for use in it. The manual recommends 3.6V, and says use caution with 3.7V! I don't want to fry it after having owned it for only a few days!



They are perfect


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 16, 2012)

riot said:


> Just got my PD32 UE, and I'm wondering if my 3.7V Eagletac 3100's are OK for use in it. The manual recommends 3.6V, and says use caution with 3.7V! I don't want to fry it after having owned it for only a few days!



That really sounds weird, must be wrong in the manual. If it can be runned by 2xCR123 at 6V, lower voltage would not be harmful.


----------



## specimen (Dec 16, 2012)

Review from website in Thailand

http://www.flashlightmania.com/read.php?tid-910.html

Google translate

http://translate.google.co.th/trans...www.flashlightmania.com/read.php?tid-910.html


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 16, 2012)

thanks between these both, the PD32UE, and the ZLSC600w, the PD32UE looks way brighter which I think is on BURST MODE, but the SC600w seems low compared. is this correct?. 

also doesn't the SC600w appear warmer than even neutral white?.
thanks.














specimen said:


> Review from website in Thailand
> 
> http://www.flashlightmania.com/read.php?tid-910.html
> 
> ...


----------



## twl (Dec 16, 2012)

I would say that the Fenix looks brighter.

I would also note that "warm" tints typically reduce the brightness of the light by at least 15% to sometimes 30%, depending on the tint involved.
With "warm" tints, you lose some brightness to get that tint, but it still uses up the same amount of battery power as if you had the cool tint.
So, you really must understand that there are some sacrifices involved to have that "warm" tint.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 16, 2012)

thanks, 2 questions; 

*were both these pictures taken on the BURST MODE ?. if they were, FENIX is surely brighter...

& ,..........what are the K Kelvin ratings of these both ? SC600w 4200k ? what is the FENIX K rating ? thanks.

was looking at these BMW car lights thinking maybe the PD32UE is this rating. *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8k_GA0XP5wQ*
thank you.
*


twl said:


> I would say that the Fenix looks brighter.
> 
> I would also note that "warm" tints typically reduce the brightness of the light by at least 15% to sometimes 30%, depending on the tint involved.
> With "warm" tints, you lose some brightness to get that tint, but it still uses up the same amount of battery power as if you had the cool tint.
> So, you really must understand that there are some sacrifices involved to have that "warm" tint.


----------



## twl (Dec 16, 2012)

As a comparison test, the lights should all be set the same, so I'd expect them to all be at max/burst/turbo, or whatever they call it.

You'd have to ask the photo-taker to be absolutely certain that they were all set the same for the photos. I would guess that they were.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Dec 16, 2012)

I agree with twl, warm lights don't have that wow factor of brightness that the cooler tints have. Our eyes are less affected by the longer wavelengths of warm tints, which is why a really dim red light is used to preserve night vision. On the other hand, it takes less to light in a cool tint to reach the same perception of brightness as the warm tint. If you want to wow somebody with how bright your light is just use a light that is close to 6000k and around 650 lumens. 

I put the Fenix near 5000k, if not ever so slightly cooler, with the Zebra being closer to 4000k. Both hovering right around that neutral area.


----------



## twl (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes, I agree, but it's even more than that.
There's also less lumen output in a warm light, compared to the same cool light.
When they load up the phosphors on that LED to create the warm tint, it cuts the actual lumen output by a significant factor.
A warm version of the light actually has lower measured lumen output than a cool version of the same light.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 16, 2012)

thanks, so very much. my old car lights were 4300K which were nice and a touch warm, but I really like these new BMW brighter whiter lights , so hoping the PD32 will be close like that. wish I could test them both out at a dealer here, and really see what's what. 
thanks to you both for writing those warm, and cool replies lol.


----------



## LightWalker (Dec 16, 2012)

riot said:


> Just got my PD32 UE, and I'm wondering if my 3.7V Eagletac 3100's are OK for use in it. The manual recommends 3.6V, and says use caution with 3.7V! I don't want to fry it after having owned it for only a few days!



Both the 3.6v and 3.7v 18650 batteries will be about 4.2v fully charged and as mentioned previously, two primary cr123's would be 6v.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 16, 2012)

*thanks, so would 5000k be not as good for our eyes as say 4000/4300k would be?. this clip from BMW NEUTRAL WHITE LIGHTS seem no where near 4300k. maybe 5000k . *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dvPZ3H1Vm4*
hope the new PD32UE is like this neutral white, really.

thanks*




SimulatedZero said:


> I agree with twl, warm lights don't have that wow factor of brightness that the cooler tints have. Our eyes are less affected by the longer wavelengths of warm tints, which is why a really dim red light is used to preserve night vision. On the other hand, it takes less to light in a cool tint to reach the same perception of brightness as the warm tint. If you want to wow somebody with how bright your light is just use a light that is close to 6000k and around 650 lumens.
> 
> I put the Fenix near 5000k, if not ever so slightly cooler, with the Zebra being closer to 4000k. Both hovering right around that neutral area.


----------



## riot (Dec 16, 2012)

kj2 said:


> They are perfect



Thanks!!!


----------



## SimulatedZero (Dec 16, 2012)

tnfdy said:


> *thanks, so would 5000k be not as good for our eyes as say 4000/4300k would be?. this clip from BMW NEUTRAL WHITE LIGHTS seem no where near 4300k. maybe 5000k . *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dvPZ3H1Vm4*
> hope the new PD32UE is like this neutral white, really.
> 
> thanks*



Um, I wouldn't say that the cooler tints are not as good for our eyes, just that they have a different effect. Our eyes are very adaptive by nature and can adjust themselves to a variety of conditions. The only reason I used a dim redlight for nightvision as comparison was just to demonstrate the difference. The only time that is really useful is when you need to use light to see something but don't want to compromise your ability to see in the dark. 

I have the old LD25, my favorite hiking light, and I will say that the tint is closer to a 5000k then a 4000k. I have a nailbender drop-in that sits at 4000k and the difference between the two is pretty noticeable. I like the Fenix neutrals to be honest with you. They are a little pinkish for my taste, but they feel very natural out in the woods. Another thing to keep in mind is that there are different tints at the same level. You could have two lights sitting at 4000k and not be the exact same color, one could be more orange than the other. With LEDs's it is a little more consistent, but that possibility is always there. 

By the way, those are some sweet headlights.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Dec 16, 2012)

twl said:


> Yes, I agree, but it's even more than that.
> There's also less lumen output in a warm light, compared to the same cool light.
> When they load up the phosphors on that LED to create the warm tint, it cuts the actual lumen output by a significant factor.
> A warm version of the light actually has lower measured lumen output than a cool version of the same light.



Very true, I forgot that warmer tinted LED's are much less efficient than there cooler counterparts. It pays in so many was to be cool .


----------



## FLAWLS1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Does anyone know when fenix-store will have them in? I've been searching for them and it seems no one has them. What site has the PD32 UE for the cheapest?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 16, 2012)

I got mine from Brightguy. He might have sold out of his original batch as the website says they're shipping around 12/20.


----------



## riot (Dec 16, 2012)

Swedpat said:


> That really sounds weird, must be wrong in the manual. If it can be runned by 2xCR123 at 6V, lower voltage would not be harmful.



I'm kinda new to the whole flashlight thing (the nicest flashlight I've owned prior to the 2 Fenix PD32's was a Streamlight Microstream) so forgive me if this is a stupid question. I didn't know that the two CR123's would output a cumulative 6V, I guess I assumed it was 3V. I was expecting better performance from the Eagletac 3100 18650. Knowing that it is a single 3.7V battery, would I actually get better performance from the two CR123's? Thanks!!


----------



## SimulatedZero (Dec 16, 2012)

riot said:


> I'm kinda new to the whole flashlight thing (the nicest flashlight I've owned prior to the 2 Fenix PD32's was a Streamlight Microstream) so forgive me if this is a stupid question. I didn't know that the two CR123's would output a cumulative 6V, I guess I assumed it was 3V. I was expecting better performance from the Eagletac 3100 18650. Knowing that it is a single 3.7V battery, would I actually get better performance from the two CR123's? Thanks!!



You would get the same performance from both. Fenix builds there lights to compensate for lower or higher voltage so that the output remains the same. I would suggest the 18650 because you still get the same output plus a longer runtime because that battery holds more energy. An Eagletac 3100 would be perfect for this light.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 16, 2012)

FLAWLS1 said:


> Does anyone know when fenix-store will have them in? I've been searching for them and it seems no one has them. What site has the PD32 UE for the cheapest?



see ebay item # *130813534181* 


10 LEFT. bought from this seller before, no issues at all. everything fast!.


----------



## riot (Dec 16, 2012)

FLAWLS1 said:


> Does anyone know when fenix-store will have them in? I've been searching for them and it seems no one has them. What site has the PD32 UE for the cheapest?


I got mine from fenixtactical.com. Their website says they still have them in stock.


SimulatedZero said:


> You would get the same performance from both. Fenix builds there lights to compensate for lower or higher voltage so that the output remains the same. I would suggest the 18650 because you still get the same output plus a longer runtime because that battery holds more energy. An Eagletac 3100 would be perfect for this light.


Thanks!!


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 16, 2012)

thanks for that, and yes, these are the lights I need on a flashlight!, lol...



SimulatedZero said:


> Um, I wouldn't say that the cooler tints are not as good for our eyes, just that they have a different effect. Our eyes are very adaptive by nature and can adjust themselves to a variety of conditions. The only reason I used a dim redlight for nightvision as comparison was just to demonstrate the difference. The only time that is really useful is when you need to use light to see something but don't want to compromise your ability to see in the dark.
> 
> I have the old LD25, my favorite hiking light, and I will say that the tint is closer to a 5000k then a 4000k. I have a nailbender drop-in that sits at 4000k and the difference between the two is pretty noticeable. I like the Fenix neutrals to be honest with you. They are a little pinkish for my taste, but they feel very natural out in the woods. Another thing to keep in mind is that there are different tints at the same level. You could have two lights sitting at 4000k and not be the exact same color, one could be more orange than the other. With LEDs's it is a little more consistent, but that possibility is always there.
> 
> By the way, those are some sweet headlights.


----------



## ShaoloGear (Dec 17, 2012)

tnfdy said:


> see ebay item # *130813534181*
> 
> 
> 10 LEFT. bought from this seller before, no issues at all. everything fast!.



You're obviously not in the US, but for people that are, they can be had for cheaper.


----------



## BurnBrighter (Dec 17, 2012)

redaztec said:


> I ran mine for about 3.75 minutes starting from burst (it ran 3:10 before stepping down) - it got quite warm but not uncomfortably hot to touch, even on the fins. Otherwise I haven't had the opportunity to run it for an extended period yet. I've felt my 180-lumen Streamlight get hotter than that after being run for 5 or 6 minutes.



Thanx for getting back to me! Yeah, I've used mine plenty already. Now my daughter stole it and my son wants one....Glad I hooked up with mine from www.Shaologear.com 

Shaolo-
I ordered the (2)32ue and TK75 with (2) headlamps in Beaverton OR. I would like to order more. I should be in your subscribers, please look for my email. I need a couple more lights, 10% discount still good?

If anyone is looking seriously hit them up - with FREE Shipping too! I'm now addicted to Fenix lights, or at least these models. 

Everyone wanted me to buy them one at the christmas party. http://shaologear.com/products/fenix-pd32-ue


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 17, 2012)

*DarrylY*
_also what is the kelvin K rating of the new PD32 UE?. 4800K-5200K?



thanks

_
[*=center]Today



03:28​
*Fenix Worldwide*
*The diamerter of PD32(UE) is 24mm. The cct is 5000k*


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 17, 2012)

*JUST RECEIVED MINE AS OF NOW*. took 7 working days. sent out on 12/6. Will report back later. thanks fenix store, and postman!.


----------



## twl (Dec 17, 2012)

IMO, 5000K is a very good color temp. I can tolerate all the way down to 4500K if I have to, but anything more "warm" than that is too intolerably colored.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 17, 2012)

true, and 5000+ is not all that. 4200-5000 for me. 
I noticed this PD32UE is not so as bright really as the normal PD32. is that because cool white gives out more intensely ? .
this one seems more relaxed. 
thanks.



twl said:


> IMO, 5000K is a very good color temp. I can tolerate all the way down to 4500K if I have to, but anything more "warm" than that is too intolerably colored.


----------



## adeby (Dec 17, 2012)

What is color temperature of PD32 R5 and PD32 S2?


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 17, 2012)

Dear Mr Young

Thank you for your email. Please accept my apologies for the delay in my response.

I have investigated your enquiry and I can confirm that the Kelvin rating of the adaptive headlights for the 2012 / 2013 BMW is *4100*.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Dec 17, 2012)

tnfdy said:


> Dear Mr Young
> 
> Thank you for your email. Please accept my apologies for the delay in my response.
> 
> I have investigated your enquiry and I can confirm that the Kelvin rating of the adaptive headlights for the 2012 / 2013 BMW is *4100*.



Hahahahahaha, why am I not surprised by this. I was just thinking about that last night I was driving around. I was coming up my drive way, which is a quarter mile long road in the woods, when I thought "Hey, these headlights look pretty white, infact, I've never thought of them as yellow". So I decided to pull out my light that I had with me at the time, which was a Solarforce P1 host with a Nailbender XP-2 4000k. I was very surprised to see how pale and uninviting the flashlight looked compared to the headlights. I am so used to thinking that the drop-in had an almost too warm tint and now I don't know what to think after seeing that comparison. I guess we are just so used to 3000k lights in cars that anything higher seems really, really white by comparison. Whereas with flashlights, 6000k is the norm and anything less is really red/orange by comparison.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 17, 2012)

riot said:


> I'm kinda new to the whole flashlight thing (the nicest flashlight I've owned prior to the 2 Fenix PD32's was a Streamlight Microstream) so forgive me if this is a stupid question. I didn't know that the two CR123's would output a cumulative 6V, I guess I assumed it was 3V. I was expecting better performance from the Eagletac 3100 18650. Knowing that it is a single 3.7V battery, would I actually get better performance from the two CR123's? Thanks!!



Not a stupid question. I see SimulatedZero gave you a good answer. Also I see you are new here: :welcome:


----------



## riot (Dec 17, 2012)

Swedpat said:


> Not a stupid question. I see SimulatedZero gave you a good answer. Also I see you are new here: :welcome:



Thanks! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 18, 2012)

Today I received PD32 UE.
My impression: it feels good in the hand. Dropped in an EagleTac 3100 18650. The momentary on function is good, also I can put it on and off without a tendency for the light to glide away in the hand. Cycling through the modes: the side switch feels distinct and good. 
To get some descripton of the beam character: there is some similarity to my Fenix LD01 with the LARGE hotspot but instead of a green/bluish tint it has a nice cream tint. The tint is very similar to the tint of E50, and also very close to the tint of Xeno E03 Neutral. Earlier I considered the neutral tint of E03 to be the nicest I had experienced. And that's still my opinion, so the tint PD32UE is very nice, yes I would describe it as cream tint.

I measured the lux value with ceiling bounce. At 400lm mode it's very exactly the same value as with TK15S2 at 400lm. At 740lm mode it's close to the value of E50 at 780lm mode so Fenix statements are obviously very correct.

Throwy lights are great at distance. But at short distance and indoors, very intense small hotspots is only a drawback, and therefore I find the beam profile of PD32UE to be excellent for many purposes. Actually I consider PD32UE to be a good companion to TK15S2. One for bright and very useful illumination indoors and the other for great performance outdoors at distance.

I hope the words of Fenix-store will be true: _*It is a fabulous product and sure do hope Fenix considers adding it to their regular product line. We have been told there is a very good chance they will produce more of this light so don't give up if you didn't get one. If we hear they are making more, we will put the light back on our website.

*_If so, I will order another of this great light!


----------



## ObserverJLin (Dec 18, 2012)

I guess none of you yet seen Nitecore's competition model for PD32 UE. Nitecore EC25 http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=73

Nitecore has better LED and brightness, (XM-L U2 @ 860 Lumens, better optics, (PDOT - Precision Digital Optics Technology), better throw, (222m compared to 155m of PD32 UE), has two versions, (white & neutral white), it is shorter than PD32 UE, it can tail stand to use as candle etc

Outdoor comparison shows PD32 UE is miles behind Nitecore EC25 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbFF1kf7OoA

So what do you guys think? Return PD32 UE and get Nitecore EC25? It's what I'm thinking but there is one thing that is missing from the features list. Is it regulated for constant brightness???


----------



## kj2 (Dec 18, 2012)

ObserverJLin said:


> I guess none of you yet seen Nitecore's competition model for PD32 UE. Nitecore EC25 http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=73
> 
> Nitecore has better LED and brightness, (XM-L U2 @ 860 Lumens, better optics, (PDOT - Precision Digital Optics Technology), better throw, (222m compared to 155m of PD32 UE), has two versions, (white & neutral white), it is shorter than PD32 UE, it can tail stand to use as candle etc
> 
> ...



Still, I prefer Fenix over Nitecore.

And I don't like that the EC25 doesn't have a clicky and the two-stage button.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 18, 2012)

ObserverJLin said:


> I guess none of you yet seen Nitecore's competition model for PD32 UE. Nitecore EC25 http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=73
> 
> Nitecore has better LED and brightness, (XM-L U2 @ 860 Lumens, better optics, (PDOT - Precision Digital Optics Technology), better throw, (222m compared to 155m of PD32 UE), has two versions, (white & neutral white), it is shorter than PD32 UE, it can tail stand to use as candle etc
> 
> ...



Actually I was not aware of this model. I like the design of the Fenix better. And I see that the Nitecore has a lowest mode of 60lm. Surely EC25 is a great light anyway. But I highly doubt about stated 1h30m at 840lm. PD32UE has only around 20 minutes at 740lm according to the review of member candle lamp.


----------



## Cartman (Dec 18, 2012)

I like the throw but does it have parasitic drain? My experience with nitecores and drain were nor good at all.


----------



## ObserverJLin (Dec 18, 2012)

Cartman said:


> I like the throw but does it have parasitic drain? My experience with nitecores and drain were nor good at all.



What is "Parasitic drain"? You mean is it regulated? I asked a German reseller and he says it is.


----------



## snala (Dec 18, 2012)

ObserverJLin said:


> I guess none of you yet seen Nitecore's competition model for PD32 UE. Nitecore EC25 http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=73
> 
> Nitecore has better LED and brightness, (XM-L U2 @ 860 Lumens, better optics, (PDOT - Precision Digital Optics Technology), better throw, (222m compared to 155m of PD32 UE), has two versions, (white & neutral white), it is shorter than PD32 UE, it can tail stand to use as candle etc
> 
> ...



Horses for courses. The PD32UE isn't about throw anyway. The hot spot is designed for a wall of light effect and it's very good. The Nitecore's 860L will be the CW LED too. Guessing the NW will be similiar to the Fenix in output as well. Based on how hot the Fenix gets on boost mode I wonder how long the Nitecore goes before it changes modes or temperature regulates too at 860 lumens...?
If you want throw and a torch with a bigger head than the body, extra cooling etc compare it against the Fenix TK22.


----------



## violatorjf (Dec 18, 2012)

ObserverJLin said:


> What is "Parasitic drain"? You mean is it regulated? I asked a German reseller and he says it is.



When he says parasitic drain he's referring to the amount of power the light draws from the batteries when the light isn't in use. Lights that have memory or very dim lights that blink to help you find it in the dark (which for example the new Nitecore EA4 has both) draw power even when the light is turned off. The manual for the EA4 says placing it into lockout mode draws 'next to nothing', so not exactly sure what that is. If you have a light that has no last-mode memory function or an identifier light then it should have no parasitic drain.

Regulated simply means the power draw from the batteries (when the light is on) remains constant so that the lumens you're getting now will be the same throughout the life of the batteries. Some regulated lights are only regulated for a certain period of time, ie. 300lm for 1hr then drops to 220lm for remainder. (or some other variation)


----------



## ObserverJLin (Dec 18, 2012)

snala said:


> Horses for courses. The PD32UE isn't about throw anyway. The hot spot is designed for a wall of light effect and it's very good. The Nitecore's 860L will be the CW LED too. Guessing the NW will be similiar to the Fenix in output as well. Based on how hot the Fenix gets on boost mode I wonder how long the Nitecore goes before it changes modes or temperature regulates too at 860 lumens...?
> If you want throw and torch with a bigger head, cooling etc compare it against the Fenix TK22.



I am comparing Nitecore EC25 vs Fenix PD32 UE because Nitecore compared it on their website.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't doubt that Nitecore EC25 is a great light. But what's the advantage of having twice the hotspot lux value, is the hotspot the same size as well? If so, the spill has to be dimmer or narrower. There are always pros and cons, and PD32UE was not even intended to compete in throw. I really like the very wide hotspot of PD32UE. For good throw I have for example TK15S2, which outthrows EC25 though "only" 400lumens.


----------



## ObserverJLin (Dec 18, 2012)

Swedpat said:


> I don't doubt that Nitecore EC25 is a great light. But what's the advantage of having twice the hotspot lux value, is the hotspot the same size as well? If so, the spill has to be dimmer or narrower. There are always pros and cons, and PD32UE was not even intended to compete in throw. I really like the very wide hotspot of PD32UE. For good throw I have for example TK15S2, which outthrows EC25 though "only" 400lumens.



What about the PDOT optics? Fenix's rings look less even than a lense with PDOT.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 18, 2012)

ObserverJLin said:


> What about the PDOT optics? Fenix's rings look less even than a lense with PDOT.



I can tell that the competing product beam profile at the picture isn't close to Fenix PD31UE! More like the picture of Nitecore beam. The Nitecore can't provide such a wide hotspot and still so bright spill compared to the Fenix unless the total output is closer to 1500lm. Therefore I mean that the hotspot of EC25 has to be much narrower than hotspot of PD32UE, unless the spill is dimmer or narrower.
I can't see ANY ring in the beam of PD32UE, it's very smooth!


----------



## kj2 (Dec 18, 2012)

ObserverJLin said:


> What about the PDOT optics? Fenix's rings look less even than a lense with PDOT.



No way that a photo of a Fenix light. And noway it's a photo of the beam from the PD32UE.


----------



## ObserverJLin (Dec 18, 2012)

Fenix PD32 UE vs Nitecore EC25 outdoor shots: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbFF1kf7OoA

Nitecore does seem to have a more even spread.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 18, 2012)

true - just looked again. must be another make. just looked at the beam. no where near that one, really. 

thanks



kj2 said:


> No way that a photo of a Fenix light. And noway it's a photo of the beam from the PD32UE.


----------



## ObserverJLin (Dec 18, 2012)

Well the photo says 6,000cd and 155m throw distance. It's the exact spec of PD32 UE.

So it's either a true shot or a very cheeky deliberate photoshop manipulation by Nitecore PR department.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 18, 2012)

ObserverJLin said:


> Well the photo says 6,000cd and 155m throw distance. It's the exact spec of PD32 UE.
> 
> So it's either a true shot or a very cheeky deliberate photoshop manipulation by Nitecore PR department.



Its just a fake thats is made by nitecore.
I have a UE. And I can say; noway thats a beamshot of the UE.


----------



## ObserverJLin (Dec 18, 2012)

Nitecore are very cheeky indeed.

Anyway at least Nitecore's EC25 has the same price as Fenix PD32 UE http://www.batteryjunction.com/nite...ums&utm_campaign=2012_12_14_BLADE_FORUMS_EC25

It'll have to come down to a epic 1v1 review before I make up my mind.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 18, 2012)

maybe contact Nitecore and ask what the comparison other light was. 
it won't be the PD32 im sure. in fact it wont probably be anything. 
marketing tricks.
i would still ask and see what they have to say. 
if that is the pd32, then its a real faulty one,..lol.

thanks.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 18, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Its just a fake thats is made by nitecore.
> I have a UE. And I can say; noway thats a beamshot of the UE.



I agree. And it's a bad fake, more like some aspheric lens beam than any reflector beam. It has no true spill, and we know that PD32UE really has! 
Also I see no ring in the beam of PD32UE.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 18, 2012)

same here, thats what i noticed first, no beam!. 

can't trust Nitecore now it looks.



Swedpat said:


> I agree. And it's a bad fake, more like some aspheric lens beam than any reflector beam. It has no true spill, and we know that PD32UE really has!
> Also I see no ring in the beam of PD32UE.


----------



## ObserverJLin (Dec 18, 2012)

"No beam". What do you mean?


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 18, 2012)

meant no beam ring. thanks. my PD32 is on at the moment. no sign of any ring!. 
sorry Nitecore, can't fool us!. 



ObserverJLin said:


> "No beam". What do you mean?


----------



## ObserverJLin (Dec 18, 2012)

Maybe this will be a fairer comparison  

Now with the genuine PD32 UE against Nitecore EC25 it looks like Nitecore has less blue tint. But who knows whether Nitecore photoshoped their photo XD

I await a Epic Rap Battles of History between Fenix PD32 UE and Nitecore EC25.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 18, 2012)

let the rap battle begin. 
I see FENIX the winning artist here already !. lol.


----------



## techwg (Dec 18, 2012)

I think I will stick with fenix... lol. I have my PD32 UE ordered and should be delivered tomorrow (if royal mail are doing their job)


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 19, 2012)

good!. 
& extra staff, so they should be. hopefully the damn thing wont get stolen by these temp workers!. good luck with it for tomorrow. cool!.



techwg said:


> I think I will stick with fenix... lol. I have my PD32 UE ordered and should be delivered tomorrow (if royal mail are doing their job)


----------



## twl (Dec 19, 2012)

For my taste, the EC25 is way too fat in the head to consider as an EDC light.
It might be okay for wearing on a belt holster, but the Fenix can much more easily slide into your pocket, because it's slimmer.
It's a little longer than the EC25,but the slimness wins out in this case.
Advantage to the PD32UE for EDC.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 19, 2012)

+1. agreed for sure; PD32UE hands down!.
thanks.



twl said:


> For my taste, the EC25 is way too fat in the head to consider as an EDC light.
> It might be okay for wearing on a belt holster, but the Fenix can much more easily slide into your pocket, because it's slimmer.
> It's a little longer than the EC25,but the slimness wins out in this case.
> Advantage to the PD32UE for EDC.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Dec 19, 2012)

weez82 said:


> Still no low mode. Fenix needs to get their stuff together. 9 lumes isnt low




What lumen output would you normally consider for a *LOW *mode?


*CHEERS*


----------



## Labrador72 (Dec 19, 2012)

It is to some extent personl. For a LOW, I'd consider good 5 lumen or less.
More than 5 lumen I find it's too much. Obviously a flashlight as a Moonlight mode of 1 lumen or less I can live with Low of more than 5 lumen. 

I read somewhere that to keep your night vision you need 4 lumen or less but I don't remember where I read it and I wouldn't know how accurate that statement was.
Some people might even find find 5 or 4 lumen too be too bright. I personally like that level of brightness but it pretty much depends what you use the Low mode for.


----------



## twl (Dec 19, 2012)

You cannot make a sweeping statement about "lumens" being anything, without a context of beam.
A "mule" with 10 lumens might be so dim you can hardly tell it's on.
A tight beam with 10 lumens might appear quite bright and have a lot of "bounce-back" in your face at close ranges, and throw across a field. 

I typically like between 10-20 lumens, depending on beam type for Low. I'll worry about my night vision ability after the flashlight batteries run out.
That's why I have a flashlight.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 19, 2012)

twl said:


> I typically like between 10-20 lumens, depending on beam type for Low. I'll worry about my night vision ability after the flashlight batteries run out.
> That's why I have a flashlight.



+1


----------



## Light Mage (Dec 19, 2012)

Just got my pd32ue yesterday and I have to say compared to the original pd32 which I also have the UE has a better beam shot much floodier if I want throw I have others for that, for day to day use I find flood more useful normally. however I did not get the UE for EDC I got it for two reasons 1 to bug my daughter she complains every time I buy a new light and 2 it looked interesting so I thought what the hell lets get one.


----------



## techwg (Dec 20, 2012)

I got mine today and all I can say is WOW... Oh my god colours look so rich and brilliant. The beam size is great too. I know I love throw but realistically what is more useful most of the time is not long range (for most people I would assume). I have made the first part of my video covering the brightness's and accessories etc. I will be making the second part hopefully today when it is dark if it is not persisting it down with rain. Then I shall upload the video and post a thread with the details etc. I plan on also making an additional video comparing the original PD32 and the new UE version too etc.

Very impressed.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 20, 2012)

I have been using my PD32UE a few days now and I brought it with me at work. Just have to say that I LOVE the huge hotspot as well as the tint. I have compared it a lot to my TK15S2. They are totally different animals. While TK15S2 is more of a thrower and very good outdoors when I want to see at distance the PD32UE is the way to go for indoors use and short distance. For example I did indoors comparisons between TK15 at 55lm mode to PD32 at 40lm mode, the same with TK15 at 165lm to PD32 at 140lm. 

While I easily choose TK15S2 outdoors at distance PD32UE is SUPERIOR indoors, even at lower outputs. A small and intense hotspot has NO advantage at short distance and indoors in a room, it's only annoying. There are different lights for different purposes. I am very pleased with the beam character of PD32UE. Why wish better throw when there are other lights suited for that purpose? 
I find that the 140lm mode is what I will use most of the time. A good combination of adequate brightness for most situations and a long runtime. 
AND: when I want and need it, I can press two times on the side switch and having a car headlight in my hand!
PD32UE is a winner! :twothumbs


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 20, 2012)

cheers,..about to watch it now, and the other one later tonight!. many thanks indeed!.

a friend wanted to buy mine off me earlier. errr, i don't think so. can't complain, this is a great creamy neutral white light. it does me.

well, it was either this, or the new soon ZL SC600MkII, but reading up on their QC, CS, i headed to FENIX. 
what's the point of all that bad QC, CS, when your in the dark stranded?. it doesn't help one bit.

anyway, the only difference with the ZL was the 4200k touch warmer output, but i like the pure white light, just like you see on these new 2012 BMW's, and Mercedes. bright white, nice. 
thanks.



techwg said:


> I got mine today and all I can say is WOW... Oh my god colours look so rich and brilliant. The beam size is great too. I know I love throw but realistically what is more useful most of the time is not long range (for most people I would assume). I have made the first part of my video covering the brightness's and accessories etc. I will be making the second part hopefully today when it is dark if it is not persisting it down with rain. Then I shall upload the video and post a thread with the details etc. I plan on also making an additional video comparing the original PD32 and the new UE version too etc.
> 
> Very impressed.


----------



## techwg (Dec 20, 2012)

tnfdy said:


> cheers,..about to watch it now, and the other one later tonight!. many thanks indeed!.
> 
> a friend wanted to buy mine off me earlier. errr, i don't think so. can't complain, this is a great creamy neutral white light. it does me.
> 
> ...



No problem! Both videos are up now and in case someone only checks this thread I will post the link to the specific thread I made for the reviews: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?350768-Fenix-PD32-UE-Video-review&p=4093953


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 20, 2012)

indoors, this is excellent, yes. throw ain't so bad really. 
but the neutral makes it all so good, that's what I like. i forget everything else....lol.




Swedpat said:


> I have been using my PD32UE a few days now and I brought it with me at work. Just have to say that I LOVE the huge hotspot as well as the tint. I have compared it a lot to my TK15S2. They are totally different animals. While TK15S2 is more of a thrower and very good outdoors when I want to see at distance the PD32UE is the way to go for indoors use and short distance. For example I did indoors comparisons between TK15 at 55lm mode to PD32 at 40lm mode, the same with TK15 at 165lm to PD32 at 140lm.
> 
> While I easily choose TK15S2 outdoors at distance PD32UE is SUPERIOR indoors, even at lower outputs. A small and intense hotspot has NO advantage at short distance and indoors in a room, it's only annoying. There are different lights for different purposes. I am very pleased with the beam character of PD32UE. Why wish better throw when there are other lights suited for that purpose?
> I find that the 140lm mode is what I will use most of the time. A good combination of adequate brightness for most situations and a long runtime.
> ...


----------



## techwg (Dec 20, 2012)

tnfdy said:


> indoors, this is excellent, yes. throw ain't so bad really.
> but the neutral makes it all so good, that's what I like. i forget everything else....lol.



I totally agree. I think the comparison video I did really does show you get a much nicer richer colour with the UE version. But its not like its just a yellow beam or anything it really does provide a really nice colourful experience.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 20, 2012)

AHHH stop posting stuff!! You guys are tempting me. Can't resist much longer!


----------



## techwg (Dec 20, 2012)

markr6 said:


> AHHH stop posting stuff!! You guys are tempting me. Can't resist much longer!



If you are feeling the temptation, that means your mind is telling you to get one while they are still on the web store's shelves lol.. I would not suggest to you that you should immediately just buy one, or that anything other than buying yourself one means you are suppressing your own enjoyment at a time of the year where we should all be enjoying ourselves!

But if I were to suggest that to you I think I would be pretty accurate in my assessment lol.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 20, 2012)

I didnt last long either. some few minutes, then ordered. lol.



markr6 said:


> AHHH stop posting stuff!! You guys are tempting me. Can't resist much longer!


----------



## Torian (Dec 21, 2012)

Just picked up one of these. Lost my PD31 when it got blown up in Afghanistan along with the building I was in! What I like / don't like is below:

Likes:

1. Profile
2. Cooling fins
3. New button position
4. literal "wall of light"
5. Runs on 18650

Don't like:

1. My PD31 had a tighter beam, much better at distances


----------



## techwg (Dec 21, 2012)

I still love throw, however this light really has impressed me. It has decent range but since it is designed to be a floody beam then it is understanding why you will not get the same density of light at a distant target because it is designed for wider photon dispersal so you see more closer.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 21, 2012)

agreed, and the wall of light is pretty good hey!. 



techwg said:


> I still love throw, however this light really has impressed me. It has decent range but since it is designed to be a floody beam then it is understanding why you will not get the same density of light at a distant target because it is designed for wider photon dispersal so you see more closer.


----------



## scintillator (Dec 21, 2012)

Looks better under the xmas tree like this.
IMG
]




[/IMG]


----------



## techwg (Dec 21, 2012)

Thats so fake lol.. Did you photoshop that?


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 21, 2012)

are they LED's or something ?


----------



## techwg (Dec 21, 2012)

Not on mine lol.. thats either photoshopped or someone put 3 different tiny GTLS markers in the gap of some of the heat fins or something.


----------



## scintillator (Dec 21, 2012)

Sorry for the confusion.Those are three 1.5x5 mm trits glued into the cooling fins.They serve to help orient the mode switch in the dark and to look cool.
I had to open up the gap in the cooling fins to get them to fit.


----------



## techwg (Dec 21, 2012)

I win! Gaseous tritium light sources  I feel like I should win some kind of prize for my sherlock holms style deductions!

"lets see, the meta data does not suggest alteration of the file, so if the picture was taken as is, then that can only mean the lights are real.. what could do that? The only thing I know of is GTLS..."

I should at the very least get another strong beer to keep me going a little longer


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 21, 2012)

:twothumbs


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 21, 2012)

I really like this new light from Fenix.

While I can sympathize with some people wishing it was more of a thrower, I feel this was not the intended use for the light. For up close and short distances this thing rocks. The color rendition is beautiful and it really puts a lot of light directly in front of you from such a small device.

I see a few people aren't crazy about the user interface (tail clickly with side clicky) and I can see their point with having to change your grip but, for me personally, I don't find it that much of a inconvenience at all. The light is small enough that the grip change is easily done. Not to mention I find the pros of this light far out weigh the petty cons.

Fenix did a good job here.... small light, close range, bright as heck, excellent color rendition, and included diffuser ! worth every penny to me.

I'd recommend this to anyone.

Cheers all and merry christmas !


----------



## techwg (Dec 21, 2012)

I hope their next device is a PD thrower for the same or brighter led..


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 21, 2012)

hope so. a thrower of this would be good, but really,...just it being this neutral forgets everything else!.
it throws not bad at all anyway. excellent piece from FENIX.



techwg said:


> I hope their next device is a PD thrower for the same or brighter led..


----------



## markr6 (Dec 21, 2012)

OOOOOOOOH son of a...I give up....going online to purchase...


----------



## techwg (Dec 21, 2012)

markr6 said:


> OOOOOOOOH son of a...I give up....going online to purchase...


Do it, do it now!


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 21, 2012)

done it? lol.
im even looking at ordering another one,..just!. 
lool!


----------



## techwg (Dec 21, 2012)

Ya kinda have too. It would be just wrong to not purchase one after they took the time to make them...


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 21, 2012)

im already wondering what the next neutral will be. hopefully in the PD range again.
thanks.


----------



## John Boy (Dec 21, 2012)

I had my new PD32 UE yesterday, absolutely awesome. The best compact torch I ever owned. Thanks to you on here CandlePowerForum.


----------



## thelonewolf1124 (Dec 21, 2012)

Just ordered mine yesterday as an upgrade to my pd32


----------



## cigarbufff (Dec 21, 2012)

I still dont know if I can get use to the Neutral White...I know i need to take the leap and just try it.....DAMN!


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 22, 2012)

Jaybird said:


> I really like this new light from Fenix.
> 
> While I can sympathize with some people wishing it was more of a thrower, I feel this was not the intended use for the light. For up close and short distances this thing rocks. The color rendition is beautiful and it really puts a lot of light directly in front of you from such a small device.
> 
> ...



I really agree with you here. PD32UE is now one of my absolute favourite lights!
It could be worth to mention: if better throw with same tint is desired E50 is an alternative. Yes, it lacks a momentary on switch but anyway.
No 3 minutes stepdown to lower mode because the much larger head has better heatsinking.

Merry christmas!


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 22, 2012)

my PD32UE is now the light in my house! lool!. love it, and miss it when it's switched off. 
crazy fool me!.


----------



## kestrel140 (Dec 22, 2012)

HELLO cpf MEMBERS,
I'm new to this site, and recently had to struggle deciding between the pd32ue and the tk22. I went with the tk22 because of the longer throw distance. Also the SS besel was too nice to pass. After reading these posts, i may have to get the pd32ue for the home, and move the tk22 to the car. That is after i get the big brother TK75.

Cheers from sunny Ontario, Canada.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Dec 22, 2012)

kestrel140 said:


> HELLO cpf MEMBERS,
> I'm new to this site, and recently had to struggle deciding between the pd32ue and the tk22. I went with the tk22 because of the longer throw distance. Also the SS besel was too nice to pass. After reading these posts, i may have to get the pd32ue for the home, and move the tk22 to the car. That is after i get the big brother TK75.
> 
> Cheers from sunny Ontario, Canada.



:welcome:

I think you'll love having both of them. I love my TK22 as a general work light, it would be a shame to retire to glovebox duty.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 22, 2012)

but definite PD32UE for home use is brilliant. my house loves the new neutral white on its walls. 
actually going out shortly to my friends home to show it off on his walls, as he's in the market for a neutral white.

thanks


----------



## cigarbufff (Dec 22, 2012)

neutralwhite said:


> but definite PD32UE for home use is brilliant. my house loves the new neutral white on its walls.
> actually going out shortly to my friends home to show it off on his walls, as he's in the market for a neutral white.
> 
> thanks



Take pics Daryyl


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 22, 2012)

lol - had no damn camera. one day. 
sorry - thanks.



cigarbufff said:


> Take pics Daryyl


----------



## cigarbufff (Dec 22, 2012)

neutralwhite said:


> lol - had no damn camera. one day.
> sorry - thanks.



haha np


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 22, 2012)

hey by the way how are you all keeping your PD32UE's safe?. 
holsters?...
which ones?.

im using a fenix AB02, but on the lookout for another one, better quality, and leather or something.
the one that comes with the flashlight is no good. flimsy..


anyone know a good place ?.
thanks.


----------



## Kremer (Dec 22, 2012)

I used mine quite a bit today looking around the dark basement of a house under construction today. really lit the place up well.


----------



## techwg (Dec 22, 2012)

neutralwhite said:


> hey by the way how are you all keeping your PD32UE's safe?.
> holsters?...
> which ones?.
> 
> ...



I keep my PD32 UE in my maxpedition 5 inch flashlight sheath.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 22, 2012)

mine is on now. on medium in my bedroom. this is on more than the actual lights...lol.



Kremer said:


> I used mine quite a bit today looking around the dark basement of a house under construction today. really lit the place up well.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 22, 2012)

googling that now..
thanks.....



techwg said:


> I keep my PD32 UE in my maxpedition 5 inch flashlight sheath.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 23, 2012)

Well, I held out for over a month and 450 posts...BUT YOU GUYS FINALLY BROKE ME DOWN! I should have my new PD32UE this Thursday or Friday.

I'm going to try it out with some included CR123s, and if I like it I'll finally be making the move into 18650 territory...which I'm sure will lead to an H600w, etc, etc


----------



## techwg (Dec 23, 2012)

I am thinking about 18650 also but I am not 100% set on it. I would have to get some surplus cash together and really be dedicated enough to doing that.


----------



## djdawg (Dec 23, 2012)

techwg said:


> I am thinking about 18650 also but I am not 100% set on it. I would have to get some surplus cash together and really be dedicated enough to doing that.


Iam thinkin on it myself ......... so are the run times suppose to be longer on it ?
What exactly are the advantages ? I forget. Iam new , old and forgetful .....LOL


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 23, 2012)

hi - i went from cr123's to 18650's. never looked back at all. they last way longer and hold out just as good as the 123's, even better,...but the 123's seemed to run down pretty faster and the flashlight wasn't fun having to keep replacing those batteries. using 123's made me hardly use the flashlight cos of this. they sort of were a kill on what I liked.

I use fenix arb l2's now in my PD32UE. 

thats all i know.


----------



## techwg (Dec 23, 2012)

neutralwhite said:


> hi - i went from cr123's to 18650's. never looked back at all. they last way longer and hold out just as good as the 123's, even better,...but the 123's seemed to run down pretty faster and the flashlight wasn't fun having to keep replacing those batteries. using 123's made me hardly use the flashlight cos of this. they sort of were a kill on what I liked.
> 
> I use fenix arb l2's now in my PD32UE.
> 
> thats all i know.



Are you saying primary CR123 (non rechargeable) don't last as long as using a 18650 ?


----------



## markr6 (Dec 23, 2012)

djdawg said:


> Iam thinkin on it myself ......... so are the run times suppose to be longer on it ?
> What exactly are the advantages ? I forget. Iam new , old and forgetful .....LOL



I've been debating the 18650, or any Li-ion for that matter, for months. I'm really excited to finally get into this after doing a ton of research here.

I'll the someone with actual experience chime in about the advantages in detail, but the two main reason for me are:

- Longer run time (18650 batteries up to 3400mah)
- Ability to recharge, compared to CR123 primaries (but RCR123s are available)


----------



## techwg (Dec 23, 2012)

I use AW RCR123 batteries, however if 18650 is better than even primary CR123 batteries I would be VERY interested in that...


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 23, 2012)

my thoughts and experience, yes. feel that I got more out of an 18650. 123's were fading after not so long use compared. 
it feels more of a flashlight using 18650's...



techwg said:


> Are you saying primary CR123 (non rechargeable) don't last as long as using a 18650 ?


----------



## techwg (Dec 23, 2012)

neutralwhite said:


> googling that now..
> thanks.....



As you can see from the picture, it fits perfectly. Just ignore the Maxpedition Keyper that is closer to the camera on the belt.







Edit:

I really wish Fenix would put as much time into the design and construction of their belt holsters. They make exceedingly great flashlights but pretty bad holsters. This PD32UE holster was particularly cheap and bad what with having a thin strip for the belt to go through and the over all feel of the quality and velcro leaves a lot to be desired. I would always choose a maxpedition holster over a fenix one.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 23, 2012)

thanks so much, and yes, I very much agree on that. 
fenix is useless on the accessories side of things. holster is terrible. risky.
the AB02 is still going ok, for now.

will probably order this tonight. 
thank you so very much.




techwg said:


> As you can see from the picture, it fits perfectly. Just ignore the Maxpedition Keyper that is closer to the camera on the belt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## techwg (Dec 23, 2012)

Honestly, they need to do something about that because it does impact their image if they are selling quality flashlights with more than shoddy quality holsters. I would not mind if they even charged extra for a QUALITY holster that had good quality velcro, double stitching, high grade material etc.

Fenix lights are nice enough that they deserve to be kept in a nice secure holster! I know, I had a quick chat with my PD32 UE and it told me it felt cheap when I put it into its original holster. Here's what it told me


> It's like wearing a pantomime costume compared to a military uniform.


 :tinfoil:


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 23, 2012)

lool. 
yes, it's shame its pretty shoddy...its still in the box. 
after the last one, never again.
this AB02 wont last too long as well being a fenix holster, so that's why im looking now.

military torch, military uniform!. get it right fenix !. 



techwg said:


> Honestly, they need to do something about that because it does impact their image if they are selling quality flashlights with more than shoddy quality holsters. I would not mind if they even charged extra for a QUALITY holster that had good quality velcro, double stitching, high grade material etc.
> 
> Fenix lights are nice enough that they deserve to be kept in a nice secure holster! I know, I had a quick chat with my PD32 UE and it told me it felt cheap when I put it into its original holster. Here's what it told me :tinfoil:


----------



## herosemblem (Dec 24, 2012)

The lower quality holster does not hurt their image, for me anyway. I think they recognize that most people don't want a holster anyway because most Velcro holsters are cumbersome/slow and ugly. Bad utility and ugly appearance...not much incentive for them to include a better holster. 
Besides, most people use the powercket clip to carry the light. It is so much more convenient to draw the light than from an annoying nylon holster, which requires multiple slow and loud arm movements, and looks horrendous as well.


----------



## techwg (Dec 24, 2012)

herosemblem said:


> The lower quality holster does not hurt their image, for me anyway. I think they recognize that most people don't want a holster anyway because most Velcro holsters are cumbersome/slow and ugly. Bad utility and ugly appearance...not much incentive for them to include a better holster.
> Besides, most people use the powercket clip to carry the light. It is so much more convenient to draw the light than from an annoying nylon holster, which requires multiple slow and loud arm movements, and looks horrendous as well.



If you use the clip to clip it to your belt then someone can grab it in 0.15 seconds and run off before you even realise what happened. If the power goes out it takes me about 1.25 seconds to get my light out and turned on. The clip is marginally useful, I personally have never ever used the clip and only leave it on for looks (after bending it enough that it does not prevent me placing the light into my holster.


----------



## herosemblem (Dec 24, 2012)

Good point. Fortunately though, such pickpocketry is not a concern for rational people like me who choose to stay away from big cities.


----------



## thelonewolf1124 (Dec 24, 2012)

If their thought process is to use a cheap one because people use pocket carry instead I would rather them not include one at all sense it is practically useless and charge 4 dollars less.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 24, 2012)

well im on the lookout too now for a better belt clip than the fenix one, if there is a better one, im sure there is.
thanks.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 25, 2012)

I received mine two days ago and I'm sure impressed with this light so far. The beam really is a great shape for a task light and no tint issues at all. 

Thanks for all of the great information posted here guys!


----------



## markr6 (Dec 26, 2012)

Mine is almost here!! Once again, UPS is over-delivering...even in a blizzard!

Scheduled For Early Delivery On:Wednesday, 12/26/2012, By End of Day

Originally Scheduled For Delivery On:Thursday, 12/27/2012, By End of Day


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 26, 2012)

cool. UPS are really good here in the UK.



markr6 said:


> Mine is almost here!! Once again, UPS is over-delivering...even in a blizzard!
> 
> Scheduled For Early Delivery On:Wednesday, 12/26/2012, By End of Day
> 
> Originally Scheduled For Delivery On:Thursday, 12/27/2012, By End of Day


----------



## markr6 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hell yeah!!! Just got this thing. BEST LIGHT EVER!! It just exaggerates my love for neutral tints and totally smokes my (now) *BLUE *LD12 and LD22. This beam on this torch...just simply amazing!


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 26, 2012)

*nice, nice. glad you got it, and earlier too!. 

how do you so far find it?.
mine is on now, as a night light in my bedroom, as usual. a true all rounder, really. thanks markr6!.*



markr6 said:


> Hell yeah!!! Just got this thing. BEST LIGHT EVER!! It just exaggerates my love for neutral tints and totally smokes my (now) *BLUE *LD12 and LD22. This beam on this torch...just simply amazing!


----------



## markr6 (Dec 26, 2012)

I really like this torch! Pleasantly surprised at less throw/better spill, but that's what I like. A much more all-purpose goto light.

It snowed here today so everything is covered. I took it out back and hit the clicky....and....snow really IS white after all, NOT BLUE! I love it.

Now it's time for an H51w or H600w because I can't tell you how unpleasant and quite disorienting the cool white can be when hiking. I never understood it but I couldn't tell if tree branches were 2' or 10' away. These warmer tints really help. After 8 hours in an office every day, cool white is the last thing I want to see. I even take 2 of the 4 bulbs out of the fluorescent fixtures above my desk to make it tolerable.


----------



## Noxx (Dec 27, 2012)

After a couple of weeks of real life service, I'm having run time issues with my PD32UE. Using high quality CR's, it doesn't approach the accumulated burst runtime specified. 

Ordering a couple 18650's tonight, but I'm not optimistic. A shame too, in other aspects its the perfect pocket light.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Dec 27, 2012)

Noxx said:


> After a couple of weeks of real life service, I'm having run time issues with my PD32UE. Using high quality CR's, it doesn't approach the accumulated burst runtime specified.
> 
> Ordering a couple 18650's tonight, but I'm not optimistic. A shame too, in other aspects its the perfect pocket light.



That high of a draw will be really hard on CR123's. I think you will have much better luck with high quality 18650's. They are much more capable of handling a higher draw current for longer periods of time.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 27, 2012)

im using FENIX ARB L2's x 4. 
way better then 123's, no issues, on time on those runtimes.
thanks.




Noxx said:


> After a couple of weeks of real life service, I'm having run time issues with my PD32UE. Using high quality CR's, it doesn't approach the accumulated burst runtime specified.
> 
> Ordering a couple 18650's tonight, but I'm not optimistic. A shame too, in other aspects its the perfect pocket light.


----------



## Noxx (Dec 27, 2012)

Hopefully batteries correct it, but it's certainly an expense above the board when considers the ads / packaging list those runtimes with any battery source.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 27, 2012)

I didn't get any 18650s yet since my light came with 123s and I wanted to test it out first. I knew going into it that the 123s would be like burning money. I'll probably be getting a set of 18650s and a charger soon.

Does anyone have another Fenix model with the side switch to compare? Does it differ from the PD32UE? I have an LD12 and LD22 and those switches are much quieter. In fact, you can hardly hear the LD22, the LD12 has a bit of a "click", and the PD32UE has a much louder click almost like a computer mouse button (not that loud but the closest thing I can think of). That's not a big problem, but the only negative I can find so far.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Dec 27, 2012)

Noxx said:


> Hopefully batteries correct it, but it's certainly an expense above the board when considers the ads / packaging list those runtimes with any battery source.



Hm, they actually don't seem to list the battery used in testing for their lights anymore. They used to, I wonder why they changed it. Anyways, one little thing to keep in mind is that most manufacturers are going to list their runtimes using the largest Li-Ion 18650 they can. The standard used to be 3100mah, now we have 3400mah cells so I expect all runtimes to be calculated using those. 18650's give a longer runtime than CR123's because they can store more energy, so manufacturers are generally going to use them to boost their runtime numbers. 

CR123 = Higher voltage, shorter runtime
18650 = Lower voltage, longer runtime


----------



## techwg (Dec 27, 2012)

markr6 said:


> I really like this torch! Pleasantly surprised at less throw/better spill, but that's what I like. A much more all-purpose goto light.
> 
> It snowed here today so everything is covered. I took it out back and hit the clicky....and....snow really IS white after all, NOT BLUE! I love it.
> 
> Now it's time for an H51w or H600w because I can't tell you how unpleasant and quite disorienting the cool white can be when hiking. I never understood it but I couldn't tell if tree branches were 2' or 10' away. These warmer tints really help. After 8 hours in an office every day, cool white is the last thing I want to see. I even take 2 of the 4 bulbs out of the fluorescent fixtures above my desk to make it tolerable.



I love the wide beam of this one. That being said though, I would like my next one to have throw so that I have both types of beam.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 27, 2012)

kinda same, but with it being so neutral, I rarely notice these minor things. 
wonder if the new PD will have a better throw. im sure it will be. might upgrade then.
thanks.



techwg said:


> I love the wide beam of this one. That being said though, I would like my next one to have throw so that I have both types of beam.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 27, 2012)

markr6 said:


> Does anyone have another Fenix model with the side switch to compare? Does it differ from the PD32UE? I have an LD12 and LD22 and those switches are much quieter. In fact, you can hardly hear the LD22, the LD12 has a bit of a "click", and the PD32UE has a much louder click almost like a computer mouse button (not that loud but the closest thing I can think of). That's not a big problem, but the only negative I can find so far.



Bumping my own question since I'm afraid it got overlooked and I'm really curious about this side switch.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 27, 2012)

markr6 said:


> Bumping my own question since I'm afraid it got overlooked and I'm really curious about this side switch.



With mine you hear a click. It's not that hard. Like to hear a click so I know I hit that button  
My PD32UE side-switch is like my E25 side-switch. Just GOOD


----------



## Noxx (Dec 27, 2012)

markr6 said:


> Bumping my own question since I'm afraid it got overlooked and I'm really curious about this side switch.



It's definitely a very positive action, not at all like my TK21 mode button. Doesn't seen loud to me, but that could just be environmentally subjective.


----------



## redaztec (Dec 27, 2012)

markr6 said:


> Bumping my own question since I'm afraid it got overlooked and I'm really curious about this side switch.



My PD32UE side switch is considerably louder than the switch on my E35. That said it's still quiet - my E35's switch is all but inaudible. I can't say that I'd even noticed this until I saw your post and grabbed both lights to test side by side.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 27, 2012)

thats what I found compared to my normal PD32, but really, that is no issue at all, in fact it feels more built well feeling.
thanks.


----------



## gsteve (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow just got mine. Very impressed so far ! One thing that would be cool is if the switch had a light so you can get right to it .


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 27, 2012)

well, that would be nice, in a neutral white lol. would look so good in the dark even when off. 



gsteve said:


> Wow just got mine. Very impressed so far ! One thing that would be cool is if the switch had a light so you can get right to it .


----------



## SimulatedZero (Dec 27, 2012)

gsteve said:


> Wow just got mine. Very impressed so far ! One thing that would be cool is if the switch had a light so you can get right to it .



You may be able to put a thin layer of glow in the dark paint somewhere on the button. As long as you keep the paint charged up it would make finding the side button easier.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 27, 2012)

what about this trit things?.



SimulatedZero said:


> You may be able to put a thin layer of glow in the dark paint somewhere on the button. As long as you keep the paint charged up it would make finding the side button easier.


----------



## thelonewolf1124 (Dec 27, 2012)

Someone did a real nice three vial tritium on the pd32ue here. They put them into the heat sink. Can't remember who tho.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 27, 2012)

hi yes, remember that. looked pretty ok. a NW Trit would look nice.



thelonewolf1124 said:


> Someone did a real nice three vial tritium on the pd32ue here. They put them into the heat sink. Can't remember who tho.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Dec 27, 2012)

It would be very hard to attach tritium vials to that soft switch. You would probably have to cut a small notch into the light near the switch for the vial to rest in and then glue it down with a very strong adhesive.


----------



## techwg (Dec 27, 2012)

If there is anyone here who has not yet bought this fantastic light, I just made another video showing 7 different fenix flashlights I currently have left here. 

Can you guess which one wins for coverage area, beam intensity and colour validity??? Thats right... PD32 ULTIMATE EDITION!



I updated my review thread to include this video but I figured I would share it here in case anyone has still any doubt left in their crazed mind that prevented them from jumping online and buying one from what ever your favourite vendor is. 

If all else fails, imagine I am brain-washing you into buying this light and watch as your hand reaches for your wallet, involuntarily as you feel good having made the purchase right now!

:welcome:


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 27, 2012)

it's so good I wanna buy another one , lol.
great video. 
those who don't have one yet, listen to techwg, watch the clips, and get one now!.
seriously neutral flashlight.
mine is with me , and on whenever I get the chance!.
its on now !!.

thanks techwg, appreciate that clip.

Darryl


----------



## techwg (Dec 27, 2012)

neutralwhite said:


> it's so good I wanna buy another one , lol.
> great video.
> those who don't have one yet, listen to techwg, watch the clips, and get one now!.
> seriously neutral flashlight.
> ...



No problem! This is my first neutral flashlight and I am so happy with it I can't even describe. I hope to have a neutral spot-style beam for my next fenix light. That way I have the best of both worlds. You cannot beat the PD32 UE for close/medium range illumination in my opinion. Still, I have a big place in my existence for a spot style light also.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 27, 2012)

techwg said:


> No problem! This is my first neutral flashlight and I am so happy with it I can't even describe.



I feel the exact same way! I keep going outside and shining it around since it snowed recently. It's just such a nice color. I also went running for a few miles after work in the dark with my H51...I love it but everything keeps getting uglier and uglier. BLUE washed out snow everywhere. I couldn't tell ice from slush from snow from pavement.

I'm tempted to strap the PD32UE to my head and go running. LOL not really, but wouldn't that be a sight! I'll leave that to the H600w, but haven't pulled the trigger yet. Not sure what I'm waiting on.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 27, 2012)

Here's a quick video I just took with my iPhone 5. First youtube video ever LOL!! Turn up your volume and check out the difference in click sounds from the side switch like I mentioned earlier today. It is a bit exaggerated being so close to the microphone, but it's still a good reference since the LD22 is almost silent at the same distance.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Dec 27, 2012)

techwg said:


> If there is anyone here who has not yet bought this fantastic light, I just made another video showing 7 different fenix flashlights I currently have left here.
> 
> Can you guess which one wins for coverage area, beam intensity and colour validity??? Thats right... PD32 ULTIMATE EDITION!
> 
> ...




Great video, the TK15 came with an r5  it's great to know I'm not the only person with a P1D


----------



## techwg (Dec 28, 2012)

The P1D Q5 may be old, but it does still function just as well as the day it was made lol.. As for the TK15 I googled it when writing the description for the video so I added it there if people find the video through youtube they will see it. That too is a nice light but typical ice-white with a super narrow beam.

I would love my next light to be a PD3x range with a neutral LED with the beam profile as the PD30 R2.


----------



## Noxx (Dec 28, 2012)

UPDATE:

Fenix service responded to my email within 24 hours and confirmed that their listed runtimes are derived from testing with their ARB-L2 18650. 

So until my newly ordered rechargeables get here, I suppose it's a good thing my employer springs for batteries, cuz I'm knocking out a pair of CR123's every third night.


----------



## cigarbufff (Dec 28, 2012)

you guys are gonna make me feel bad that i purchased the nitecore mt26 ehhe


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you *techwg* and *markr6* for your videos!

After a few weeks with PD32UE I just have to say that this nice light is the Fenix model I like most EVER! No other Fenix has made me so excited and so willing to always carry with me. The reason is a combination of an awesome tint, huge very useful hotspot, the size is perfect in the hand. As well the tailcap- and sideswitch are very distinct and feels excellent. When I compare PD32UE side by side to LD10, E25 and E35 I hate the cool(bluish in comparison) tint of the other. The neutral is the way to go!

Regarding Fenix new sideswitches it's strange that Fenix didn't manage to make them more consistent. Now I have four Fenix with sideswitch. Placed in order from the best(most distinct) to the worst it will be:

1: PD32UE (also loudest of them all)
2: E25 (very good)
3: E35 (acceptable)
4: E50 (bad, swampy feeling)


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 28, 2012)

GOOD!. that will teach you !, ....lool!.
come back to fenix cigarbuff!. 



cigarbufff said:


> you guys are gonna make me feel bad that i purchased the nitecore mt26 ehhe


----------



## Kremer (Dec 28, 2012)

My only wish is that there was a 2nd button or long press option to go down through the levels instead of only up. if I'm in medium and want low without getting blinded it isn't always convenient to stuff the lens against my clothing and cycle all the way around to low.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Dec 28, 2012)

Kremer said:


> My only wish is that there was a 2nd button or long press option to go down through the levels instead of only up. if I'm in medium and want low without getting blinded it isn't always convenient to stuff the lens against my clothing and cycle all the way around to low.



Now that's a good thought. Maybe they could do something like this: one click to go up through modes, long press to go down, double click for strobe, triple click for SOS. Hey Fenix, are you listening? 

Also, bring back tailstanding


----------



## markr6 (Dec 28, 2012)

SimulatedZero said:


> Also, bring back tailstanding



I've personally beat this issue to death, but please Fenix, tell me why!!!! WHY???? WHY???? It's like 1mm away from tail standing!! It has to be some type of sick torture experiment.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Dec 28, 2012)

markr6 said:


> I've personally beat this issue to death, but please Fenix, tell me why!!!! WHY???? WHY???? It's like 1mm away from tail standing!! *It has to be some type of sick torture experiment.*



 ...............:scowl: I think you may be on to something there...


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 28, 2012)

markr6 said:


> I've personally beat this issue to death, but please Fenix, tell me why!!!! WHY???? WHY???? It's like 1mm away from tail standing!! It has to be some type of sick torture experiment.



I agree. LD41 is the same: while the design is like made for very stabile tailstanding the switch protrude just some mm too much! It tailstands, but wobbly.


----------



## techwg (Dec 28, 2012)

+ 1 for tail standing. Sure you could dangle the PD32UE from somewhere with that diffuser tip on, but how about good old fashioned candle stick mode, standing up on the top like I can with my PD30 ?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 28, 2012)

I've just confirmed that it won't tailstand by itself - the button is just 1/8" too long. However if I out the diffuser on the button end of the light I can get it to tailstand. It's not perfect but workable.


----------



## techwg (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't have my diffuser handy right now, but it might be possible to stand the light on the diffuser on the bezzel side for 360 degree lateral light around. Would not cover the ceiling though.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 28, 2012)

same, thats what I do, but its not all that, and really the purpose of this diffuser is to be a diffuser, not a tail-stand substitute. looks silly upside down too - no light above, and that's what we really need. useless fenix on this. 



PhotonWrangler said:


> I've just confirmed that it won't tailstand by itself - the button is just 1/8" too long. However if I out the diffuser on the button end of the light I can get it to tailstand. It's not perfect but workable.


----------



## thelonewolf1124 (Dec 28, 2012)

I first thought the 9 lumen low was gonna be to bright like the original pd32, but because the ue is so floody it is near perfect brightness(dimness? ) looking at the low of each light next to eachother it makes the original low look super bright. Fantastic light. Fantastic tint. I use the lanyard so tailstanding would be difficult even it it was possible.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 28, 2012)

are there any good strong NECK lanyards what would suit this?. which ones?. or is that idea just stupid around my neck ? lol.
thanks.


----------



## thelonewolf1124 (Dec 28, 2012)

I would personally think the pd32ue would be to big to wear on the neck. I wouldnt wear anything larger than a keychain light on a neck lanyard.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 28, 2012)

thanks, no idea what made me think its a keychain light!, lol.
thanks. 



thelonewolf1124 said:


> I would personally think the pd32ue would be to big to wear on the neck. I wouldnt wear anything larger than a keychain light on a neck lanyard.


----------



## herosemblem (Dec 28, 2012)

At the moment, what price would y'all consider a really great deal for this light? I begin my vendor search now.
All I care about is a low price. (I apologize if such a question is better reserved for the Marketplace. I don't know).


----------



## markr6 (Dec 28, 2012)

A lot of stores seem to be out of stock. Some places on the Internet sound like they will not get any more in. I gladly paid near-full price of $75 because I had to have this light! I couldn't seem to find anyone with it in stock for less after a quick search just now.



herosemblem said:


> At the moment, what price would y'all consider a really great deal for this light? I begin my vendor search now.
> All I care about is a low price. (I apologize if such a question is better reserved for the Marketplace. I don't know).


----------



## slntdth93 (Dec 29, 2012)

Were any vendors giving out discounts? I gave in as soon as the dwindling supply started happening...two retailers up in Canada still have it in stock - or atleast you could add the item to cart.


----------



## cigarbufff (Dec 29, 2012)

neutralwhite said:


> GOOD!. that will teach you !, ....lool!.
> come back to fenix cigarbuff!.



HEHE I know...I do carry an E11 in my pocket daily! hehe I will always love fenix...i just wanted to try something different thats all


----------



## cigarbufff (Dec 29, 2012)

slntdth93 said:


> Were any vendors giving out discounts? I gave in as soon as the dwindling supply started happening...two retailers up in Canada still have it in stock - or atleast you could add the item to cart.



Who are the retailers im curious


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Dec 29, 2012)

*Hi guys.*


Is there a photo of the beam tint or a comparison shot anywhere as yet?

I may have missed it in this thread as there are quite a few posts on this great looking flashlight now.




*CHEERS*


----------



## SimulatedZero (Dec 29, 2012)

Oztorchfreak said:


> *Hi guys.*
> 
> 
> Is there a photo of the beam tint or a comparison shot anywhere as yet?
> ...



Yeah, there's a really good comparison some pages back. It was compared to a couple of lights if I remember correctly, one of which was a Zebra SC600 I believe. I'm not that up to date on Zebra nomenclature so forgive me if I got the name wrong.


----------



## techwg (Dec 29, 2012)

Oztorchfreak said:


> *Hi guys.*
> 
> 
> Is there a photo of the beam tint or a comparison shot anywhere as yet?
> ...



I don't have any "pictures" but I have some nice review/comparison videos on this thread http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?350768-Fenix-PD32-UE-Video-review-and-comparisons

If you check the second and third video out you will see comparisons.


----------



## Noxx (Dec 29, 2012)

Ordered up a Nitecore EC25, so I should be able to contribute a comparison review in January.


----------



## finalwish (Dec 29, 2012)

Picked one up with 18650 to give it a try after all the positive review on this thread.


----------



## slntdth93 (Dec 29, 2012)

cigarbufff said:


> Who are the retailers im curious



Not sure if against rules, but Fenix tactical and HID Canada


----------



## CyberCT (Dec 30, 2012)

I bought this light for my brother for Christmas, who was looking for a gun light / all around light. He's not into flashlights at all. I tested it out a bit before he got home, but I will say this light is REALLY impressive. I have numerous Fenix lights, all cool white. My favorite is the TK35 because it so so pocketable in my winter jacket. I also have bought neutral white XPG-R5s (but more on the warm scale of neutral) and modded a few LD20s and my PD31. I LOVE the color of the PD32UE. It's more neutral than the lights I modded (which now look yellow, yuck), and of course more neutral than the TK35. If Fenix rereleases the PD31 or does a light that uses the XML2 neutral, I'm SOLD! In the mean time, my TK75 should be shipping January 3rd


----------



## cigarbufff (Dec 30, 2012)

slntdth93 said:


> Not sure if against rules, but Fenix tactical and HID Canada



great thanks a lot


----------



## markr6 (Dec 30, 2012)

CyberCT said:


> I LOVE the color of the PD32UE. It's more neutral than the lights I modded (which now look yellow, yuck), and of course more neutral than the TK35.



Same here! Check out this post I did last night regarding the tint.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-comparisons&p=4101435&viewfull=1#post4101435

When trying to determine the true color of objects, it's much more useable that all the cool whites I have. Go outside into nature and this is even 10000x more important!


----------



## CyberCT (Dec 30, 2012)

markr6 said:


> Same here! Check out this post I did last night regarding the tint.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-comparisons&p=4101435&viewfull=1#post4101435
> 
> When trying to determine the true color of objects, it's much more useable that all the cool whites I have. Go outside into nature and this is even 10000x more important!



Nice! I would still prefer cool white to warm white though. But neutral is my favorite.


----------



## twl (Dec 30, 2012)

The way I look at it, with all 3 photos I can tell that it's a red stapler.
After that, I want to have the most output I can get, which is with the cool white.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 30, 2012)

twl said:


> The way I look at it, with all 3 photos I can tell that it's a red stapler.
> After that, I want to have the most output I can get, which is with the cool white.



That was just what was in reach of my desk, and a quite "universal" color like "John Deere Green". I obviously couldn't go out and get by back yard woods (it's all covered in snow anyway). By the way, the snow is BLUE with cool white so that would be a decent example. It looks beautiful with the NW! I also didn't have a subject willing to do the test, i.e. flesh tones which look so much more accurate with a NW vs CW. I also tried it on my christmas tree, which should be GREEN and it is green with the NW vs. a drab greenish-blue with the CW. I can go on and on but if it comes down to needing the maximum output, I'm sure noone would have an issue needing more output with my EA4 NW. Worst case scenario - have a nice selection of NW torches so you're actually seeing more realistic colors, and then have one torch with massive output (CW) if you need the most you can get. I think CW suits specific professions like SAR, police, military, etc where they could care less about seeing the real colors. However, I'm sure some could even argue that. Go NW!!! :thumbsup:

I was initially in the cool white boat, basically since I had 8 CW lights and didn't want to admit NW was better. I finally caved and started selling my cool whites when I saw the results for my own eyes.


----------



## twl (Dec 30, 2012)

markr6 said:


> That was just what was in reach of my desk, and a quite "universal" color like "John Deere Green". I obviously couldn't go out and get by back yard woods (it's all covered in snow anyway). By the way, the snow is BLUE with cool white so that would be a decent example. It looks beautiful with the NW! I also didn't have a subject willing to do the test, i.e. flesh tones which look so much more accurate with a NW vs CW. I also tried it on my christmas tree, which should be GREEN and it is green with the NW vs. a drab greenish-blue with the CW. I can go on and on but if it comes down to needing the maximum output, I'm sure noone would have an issue needing more output with my EA4 NW. Worst case scenario - have a nice selection of NW torches so you're actually seeing more realistic colors, and then have one torch with massive output (CW) if you need the most you can get. I think CW suits specific professions like SAR, police, military, etc where they could care less about seeing the real colors. However, I'm sure some could even argue that. Go NW!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> I was initially in the cool white boat, basically since I had 8 CW lights and didn't want to admit NW was better. I finally caved and started selling my cool whites when I saw the results for my own eyes.



I've seen the results with my own eyes.
Cool white is better.


----------



## techwg (Dec 30, 2012)

twl said:


> I've seen the results with my own eyes.
> Cool white is better.



So have I. Cool white means zero visibility in fog.


----------



## twl (Dec 30, 2012)

techwg said:


> So have I. Cool white means zero visibility in fog.



That's funny.
I live on the only exit on the entire length of Interstate 75 which has a Danger warning for "Fog Area".
My cool whites work great right here in the Great Smoky Mountains, one of the foggiest spots in the nation.
And I have a yellow filter that flips down over them if that becomes necessary, but I don't have to have a yellow beam all year for the occasional night that's so foggy it needs a filter.
That would be like wearing a raincoat all summer, just in case it might rain someday.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 30, 2012)

twl said:


> I've seen the results with my own eyes.
> Cool white is better.


 
I admit, this is true.....if you like grey grass, blue snow, violet tinted walls, wood, paper, discolored reds, yellows, etc. I'll let Swingline know they've been wrong for decades on their iconic red stapler and that it should be a "Bluish Magenta Stapler" 

Back on topic - I asked Fenix about the inability to *tail stand *on the LD12, LD22, LD32 etc. They said they are urging the designers to make it stand on the tail switch, I'm guessing something like the LD10. That would be about the only thing missing from their lineup as they are still my favorite.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 30, 2012)

techwg said:


> So have I. Cool white means zero visibility in fog.



I agree. The suspended water droplets tend to reflect the shorter wavelengths better so you just see more fog with bluish lights. That's why fog lights are yellow.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 30, 2012)

*Hi markr6, my comments in red:*



markr6 said:


> I admit, this is true.....if you like grey grass, blue snow, violet tinted walls, wood, paper, discolored reds, yellows, etc. I'll let Swingline know they've been wrong for decades on their iconic red stapler and that it should be a "Bluish Magenta Stapler"
> 
> Unfortunately the situation today is a bit more complicated than so - neutral white LED lights often have a neutral hotspot, yellow corona and a violet spill...:ironic:
> But yes of course: a neutral hotspot is better than a cool bluish, agree!
> ...


----------



## markr6 (Dec 30, 2012)

Swedpat - I do have a bit of violet spill on my EA4 NW, but practically none on the PD32UE. Both are fine by me. Some cool whites also have the same characteristic so I dont think it comes down to the tint of the LED. The cool white H502 is a good example, but I sold mine so all is good now! I do hope to see more NW from Fenix; we'll have to wait and see!

 Let me also add to the stapler example - the paper is also a good reference. We have 1) orange, 2) greyish white as it normally appears on camera without a flash, and 3) BLUE paper.


----------



## RichLee (Jan 1, 2013)

Noxx said:


> Ordered up a Nitecore EC25, so I should be able to contribute a comparison review in January.



That looks like it will be a good one. Looking forward to seeing how it does.


----------



## xjasperstudentx (Jan 1, 2013)

Will they upgrade the led of the PD32 UE? I want to get the XM-L version but kept on hearing that a new U3 is coming out. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kj2 (Jan 1, 2013)

xjasperstudentx said:


> Will they upgrade the led of the PD32 UE? I want to get the XM-L version but kept on hearing that a new U3 is coming out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


UE will stay as it is. If they come with the U3, it probably be in the new PD33.


----------



## xjasperstudentx (Jan 1, 2013)

kj2 said:


> UE will stay as it is. If they come with the U3, it probably be in the new PD33.



Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichLee (Jan 1, 2013)

xjasperstudentx said:


> Will they upgrade the led of the PD32 UE? I want to get the XM-L version but kept on hearing that a new U3 is coming out.



What does anybody think of the NiteCore MT26 ? For the money, I think I like it for my U2 needs. I'm going to order something today, I'm pretty sure. Not sure what though.

NiteCore MT26
http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=53


----------



## CyberCT (Jan 4, 2013)

Just an FYI for everyone, the Keeppower 3400mah 18650s (more like 18700s) will fit in the PD32 UE.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 4, 2013)

RichLee said:


> What does anybody think of the NiteCore MT26 ? For the money, I think I like it for my U2 needs. I'm going to order something today, I'm pretty sure. Not sure what though.
> 
> NiteCore MT26
> http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=53



The MT26 looks like a great light and I considered it as well. The problem for me was the UI. I hate that fact that you can accidentally switch modes by clicking too fast (in normal mode). That's also why I sold my LD10 and went with the LD12. Yes, the side switch is a bit more hassle but it doesn't drive me crazy! The MT26 does have "memory" which helps, but you have to wait enough time to make sure it doesn't advance to the next level. So a bunch of quick "momentary activations" which I personally use a lot, won't work for me and breaks the deal. Plus the head is huge compared to the sleek PD32UE. Just my personal opinions.


----------



## peterscm (Jan 4, 2013)

Just found a tail stand solution for PD32UE:

1st - get a drinking water bottle cap:






2nd - cut a hole according your PD32UE tail cap side. Be very careful, don't cut your finger. Then trim a bit to make sure PD32UE can fit nicely.





3rd - Compare before and after cutting.





4th - Insert your PD32UE and let it stands.





5th - view from bottom


----------



## markr6 (Jan 4, 2013)

peterscm said:


> Just found a tail stand solution for PD32UE:




Not bad! But I really wish Fenix would make a "tail-stand rubber boot" accessory like the ones that come with some EagleTac lights. You can leave these on and the light still functions easily without looking strange. Thanks, I will do something similar to prepare for power outages and such - can't beat ceiling-bounced lighting!


----------



## herosemblem (Jan 4, 2013)

I think I may have seen this mentioned recently, but I don't recall.
Will the PD32UE work with a flat-top 18650? Thank you.

I just have to sell my old Thrunite TN12 (great output but bad user interface) and pay a bit extra and I'll have this light . 
...just remembered I should actually *compare the PD32UE to the Eagletac D25LC2 Clicky *(the Eagletac was on my list before the PD32UE existed). If anyone can point out some differences, pros/cons between the two off the top of their head, or based on personal observations etc, please chime in! They both have 740 lumens, but I'm not sure if the Fenix's is emitter lumens or OTF lumens. The Eagletac's are 740 emitter lumens.

And then there's the other variation I could choose... the new Nitecore 18650 pocket searchlight, or Eagletac's new competing arch nemesis; I reckon those ones are about 850 lumens, but have a fatter head and therefore are less pocketable. Choices, choices. Love to hear some thoughts...


----------



## azbrian37 (Jan 4, 2013)

Just purchased the Fenix PD-32 and the PD-32 Ultimate Edition. At first I was unimpressed with the Ultimate Edition in Turbo & Burst mode which only lasted for seconds. Then I realized I had an inferior 2200 mah 18650 battery in it (soon after trashed it). Replaced it with a Monster 2900 mah and what a difference. This is one of my favorite lights now and love the 18650 batteries. Surprisingly, my wife still prefers the standard PD-32 due to its shorter size....about a 1/4 inch shorter. Way to go Fenix.


----------



## herosemblem (Jan 5, 2013)

Are your 18650 button top or flat top? Thank you.


----------



## Kremer (Jan 5, 2013)

herosemblem said:


> I think I may have seen this mentioned recently, but I don't recall.
> Will the PD32UE work with a flat-top 18650? Thank you.



It works just fine, no tinkering needed.


----------



## Nake (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes, there's a spring on the circuit board, (positive contact), so flat tops work fine.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 5, 2013)

herosemblem said:


> I think I may have seen this mentioned recently, but I don't recall.
> Will the PD32UE work with a flat-top 18650? Thank you.
> 
> I just have to sell my old Thrunite TN12 (great output but bad user interface) and pay a bit extra and I'll have this light .
> ...



I don't have personal experience with the D25LC2, but two major things come to mind:

1. The hotspot on the PD32UE is fairly large, giving a nice spot/flood mix. I was very surprised by it when I got the light - I've never seen anything like it before. I think you should want and have a need for this type of beam, or else it may seem weak if you're used to throwy torches. I personally LOVE it. The D25LC2 hotspot will be much smaller and more intense.

2. Of course, the user interface. Do you like Fenix's side switch to select modes? I do, but some people don't.

A difficult decision as usual, but for me the creamy white neutral tint and beam profile alone was worth buying the PD32UE.


----------



## jebatty (Jan 5, 2013)

Turbo or burst modes are OK, but there are torches that can light in "turbo" or "burst" in continuous output. Is heat sinking that difficult? I have a $10 cheapy, advertised 1000 lumen output (may not actually do that), with an XL-M T6 that had some reviews on meltdown on its highest output. While I haven't pushed it to a point of possible meltdown, I have run it on the highest output with a fully charged 18650 for successive 5 minutes periods, about 1 minute between run times, and it never has been more than warm to the touch.


----------



## herosemblem (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I have a question about the side switch since I don't own a side switch light like this yet.
Do you first turn on with the tailcap button? If so, do you have to change grip whenever you want to change modes?


----------



## markr6 (Jan 5, 2013)

herosemblem said:


> Thanks for the replies. I have a question about the side switch since I don't own a side switch light like this yet.
> Do you first turn on with the tailcap button? If so, do you have to change grip whenever you want to change modes?



Yes, you turn it on with the tail switch. You can also soft-press the tail switch half way for momentary-on, which is pretty much a must-have for me. Once on, you click the side switch to cycle thru the brightness levels - it will remember the last mode you used so it will always come on in "medium" if that's what you used last. While it will usually require you to change grip, you can click the tailcap switch with your thumb and use your pinky finger for the side switch. But obviously the light has to be aligned just right for this to work.


----------



## SDM44 (Jan 5, 2013)

I ordered mine up from Amazon earlier this week when it was on sale for $69 with free 2-day shipping (Prime). Got mine on Thursday and threw in a 3100 mAh EagleTac button-top 18650, and it works great. Very bright and the neutral color is great.

I noticed compared to my "800 lumen" Nailbender neutral white XM-L drop in with same EagleTac 18650 in a SF L2P, that the Nailbender drop in hotspot is slightly brighter, and it's more neutral looking. The spill between the 2 lights are about the same. Side by side, the PD32UE has a very slight purple hue to it (like when looking at HID headlights), but you only notice this when both lights are side by side. Still a world of a difference compared to cool blue, and by itself the light is great. What I like about the PD32UE is that it's slightly smaller than the L2P and offers more light modes in it.


My only issue with the light... the clip is so tight on there that I scratched the light up in a couple of places getting it off. But nothing that a little Birchwood Casey super black touch-up pen didn't fix. Now it's back to brand new condition


----------



## weklund (Jan 5, 2013)

CyberCT said:


> Just an FYI for everyone, the Keeppower 3400mah 18650s (more like 18700s) will fit in the PD32 UE.




This is nice to know as I oredered a PD32 UE this morning and I have 8 Panasonic NCR18650 3400mah. Nice to hear such nice things about this light.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 5, 2013)

it's always on now as a room light for me at night, it's that good!.


----------



## jdhermit (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow...
Read through the thread this morning, then threw the kids in the car this afternoon and drove to going gear and picked one up...
NICE!
Previous most powerful light was jetbeam pa40, which I still LOVE!
But this pd32 is just sweet!
Have been worried about 18650s before, but the guys at the store convinced me to pull out my man card, so I did the eagletac batts. 
This and my PA40 make me happy...

My two sons still got me beat on throw, as the little one has the Malkoff dropin and the older one has a Fenix LD41, but I'm fine with that! 

Great thread for all the info on this wonderful light!

JD


----------



## KarstGhost (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone tried a Redilast 3400 in the ultimate edition yet? Wondering if it fits.


----------



## herosemblem (Jan 6, 2013)

I use my lights for bursts of 5 seconds or less, always on max brightness. This is a necessity for my job. Best for this is a forward clicky, which allows me to always, repeatedly, and instantly access maximum brightness mode.
Does the PD32UE fit this bill? 

I decided to stop watching Youtube videos and reading reviews after 15 minutes of not finding the answer. Thank you.
Edit: Nevermind, I seem to have found the answer. Yes, this light will suit my needs, since it comes on in Burst mode first and I can turn the light on and off using the tailswitch as often and as quickly as I like, and it will always come on in Burst, as I like it. 

Is anyone as bothered as I am about how long this light seems? I can only judge by photos, but this is the longest 1x18650 EDC light I've seen.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 6, 2013)

herosemblem said:


> I use my lights for bursts of 5 seconds or less, always on max brightness. This is a necessity for my job. Best for this is a forward clicky, which allows me to always, repeatedly, and instantly access maximum brightness mode.
> Does the PD32UE fit this bill?
> 
> I decided to stop watching Youtube videos and reading reviews after 15 minutes of not finding the answer. Thank you.
> ...



Length is good. Holds nice in your hands.


----------



## peterscm (Jan 6, 2013)

Addtionanl info on 18650 battery for PD32UE:

Intl-Outdoor 18650 3400mAh protected batteries is a bit tight (as it is fatter) when inserting into PD32UE. If force in then the battery wrapper may get scratch/damage. AW and EagleTac 3400mAh has no problem inserting into PD32UE.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 6, 2013)

FENIX ARB L2'S. no issues as well. using these x 6.
thanks. 



peterscm said:


> Addtionanl info on 18650 battery for PD32UE:
> 
> Intl-Outdoor 18650 3400mAh protected batteries is a bit tight (as it is fatter) when inserting into PD32UE. If force in then the battery wrapper may get scratch/damage. AW and EagleTac 3400mAh has no problem inserting into PD32UE.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 6, 2013)

peterscm said:


> Addtionanl info on 18650 battery for PD32UE:
> 
> Intl-Outdoor 18650 3400mAh protected batteries is a bit tight (as it is fatter) when inserting into PD32UE. If force in then the battery wrapper may get scratch/damage. AW and EagleTac 3400mAh has no problem inserting into PD32UE.



Thanks, that's good news about the EagleTac's...I have a couple on the way!


----------



## cigarbufff (Jan 6, 2013)

RichLee said:


> What does anybody think of the NiteCore MT26 ? For the money, I think I like it for my U2 needs. I'm going to order something today, I'm pretty sure. Not sure what though.
> 
> NiteCore MT26
> http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=53



I just bought an MT26 two weeks ago...It was a tought decision between the mt26 and the pd32ue...But ultimately i went with the nitecore bcuz I got a smoking deal....It should be here anyday now!


----------



## cave dave (Jan 6, 2013)

I added some glow tape to make it easier to find the button in the dark.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice! Actually it wouldn't be a bad idea if Fenix used a stay-glow side switch!


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice work CaveDave :thumbsup:


----------



## Harry999 (Jan 6, 2013)

After all the positive reviews and especially the video reviews I placed an order for the Fenix PD32 Ultimate. I guess I better do it now because there is only one place I could find in the UK where it is still in stock. That was even more evidence to support my decision to get it now. Looks like Fenix have hit a home run with this light. Hopefully they now understand that a good neutral white light will sell. What will they do next in Neutral White?


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 7, 2013)

Is it really the neutral white that made this light so popular? Never underestimate the power of lumens! :naughty:


----------



## markr6 (Jan 7, 2013)

Labrador72 said:


> Is it really the neutral white that made this light so popular? Never underestimate the power of lumens! :naughty:



That, and the very large hotspot (crazy useful indoors and still pretty good outside!)

Also, I'm sure the "limited" caused a sense of urgency for some.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jan 7, 2013)

It's got a similar output to the sc600 but in nuetral tint and its a Fenix, the decision was easy for me  
mine should arrive this week.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 7, 2013)

markr6 said:


> That, and the very large hotspot (crazy useful indoors and still pretty good outside!)
> 
> Also, I'm sure the "limited" caused a sense of urgency for some.



Agree! Probably made to a lot of potential buyers pull the trigger sooner rather than much later!


----------



## edpmis02 (Jan 7, 2013)

You talked me into one! Ordered and shipped today. Definitely do not need another forward clicky light.. And I have a SC600W. Oh well. I don't have any other lights called "ultimate edition".


----------



## jdhermit (Jan 7, 2013)

So, did I make a mistake by getting eagletac 2500 batteries for this light?
Do the larger ones just give longer run times, or affect output?


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jan 7, 2013)

2500 should be able to hack it, there's a chance that it would set off a protection circuit in a cheaper battery. I'd suggest 2900mah batteries or higher for better runtimes.  I have a Darkmatter 3400mah in mine


----------



## AmperSand (Jan 7, 2013)

Just ordered one locally. Hopefully on its way tomorrow!!


----------



## AmperSand (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow. Ordered, no more than 2 minutes later status updates to shipped! Can't wait


----------



## nopar (Jan 8, 2013)

I use a bayer asprin bottle... the yellow one that had 100 tablets. I keep one in my tackle bag that has spare o rings and a couple cr123a. The 32ue sits in there very nice as a candel stick. Also the inside of the bottles lip "screws" over the first rib on the head...works great and gives of an extremely good yellow color.


----------



## nopar (Jan 8, 2013)

Had mine for a bit over a week now. I use it every evening fishing. Mostly shore fishing or off of cliffs, saltwater. I have dropped it several times. It has most certainly seen more sand than should be allowed and has taken a tumble across coral. I haven't had the time to run it with the eagletac 3400s (looking for a good charger) but they do fit fine. First this thing so far has shown no sign of that nasty white corrosion from saltwater. The lens on it is still in super condition and so far the sand has not scratched it. I usually fish for about 4 - 5 hours in the evening (I got a full time job). Each evening I just run it under the faucet and get the salt/sand off it. I do use a spot of penn reel grease on the oring. Last night I broke down and removed the batteries put the cap back on and scrubbed it with a tooth brush to get the bait and fish guts off. I just let it sit and dry till morning. I have gone through 2 sets of surefire cr132a batteries over the coures of about 9 days of good use. To me the low setting is fine for rummaging around the tackle bag but I need the medium for real work like baiting or tying up some rigs. The full on mode is ridiculous and the throw is awesome. I can see a small float easily at about 75 yards. This light also charges the glow lures. I also put a strip of glow tape up around the serial #. I made a lanyard from reflective 550 cord as well.


----------



## printguy (Jan 8, 2013)

ok guys, first i am new so be gentle  Nice site btw.

I want to get this bad boy and make the jump to 18650's. So i need to buy some 18650's and a charger. Which battery / charger do you guys recommend? I have listed some below that i have read a little about. I would rather ask and get good advice than buy junk / something useless and have to buy something good later on. Since i am starting from scratch should i get 3100 or 3400mAh? Any advice any of you flashlight freaks  can provide would be great. 

*Batteries*
EagleTac 3100
AW 3100


*Chargers*
XTAR WP2 II
Nitecore itellicharge i4


What about this combo on amazon? 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004AWE2L2/?tag=cpf0b6-20
or
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AEI50R6/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## captnick (Jan 8, 2013)

Got mine from Lighthound recently with the AW 3400 18650 batteries and Pila charger, very happy with the light and battery runtimes so far.


----------



## CyberCT (Jan 8, 2013)

printguy said:


> ok guys, first i am new so be gentle  Nice site btw.
> 
> I want to get this bad boy and make the jump to 18650's. So i need to buy some 18650's and a charger. Which battery / charger do you guys recommend? I have listed some below that i have read a little about. I would rather ask and get good advice than buy junk / something useless and have to buy something good later on. Since i am starting from scratch should i get 3100 or 3400mAh? Any advice any of you flashlight freaks  can provide would be great.
> 
> ...



Get 3400 mah batteries


----------



## markr6 (Jan 8, 2013)

I got the 3400 EagleTacs and WP2 II charger.

One question about the battery fit (on any single 18650 light really). Has anyone ever encountered an issue with the spring scratching up the battery so bad that it caused a problem? I noticed this just afer opening and closing it to recharge a few times.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 8, 2013)

printguy said:


> ok guys, first i am new so be gentle  Nice site btw.
> 
> I want to get this bad boy and make the jump to 18650's. So i need to buy some 18650's and a charger. Which battery / charger do you guys recommend?


 
Intellicharger i4
2 x Eagletac 3400mAh

Forget the combos.


----------



## Harry999 (Jan 8, 2013)

My PD32 Ultimate arrived today. I am glad I made the purchase. The neutral tint is very easy on the eyes and the colour rendition is very good. I like it. I plan on this being my bag light so it will always be available for EDC use.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 8, 2013)

The reason I ordered PD32UE was the neutral tint combined with the well spaced brightness modes. The burst mode was not at all a decisive factor for me, just a "bonus". No, I more liked the 140 and 400lm modes and 400lm with more than 2 hours runtime is very good! When I received it and tried it the first time the huge hotspot and neutral tint just made me delighted! I wish ALL Fenix lights had the same tint! 
140lm is the mode I use most, great allround choice.
I think I mentioned it before: PD32UE until now is my favourite Fenix light EVER! PD32UE really is a direct hit, in my opinion. Hope that Fenix add it to the regular line!


----------



## lightliker (Jan 8, 2013)

Oops, see below


----------



## lightliker (Jan 8, 2013)

twl said:


> OTF Lumens are generally tested at turn-on, and give the highest reading out the front that the light is going to produce. After turn-on, the light begins to heat up and the lumens begin to drop, until the light stabilizes at some level that it can sustain.
> 
> ANSI Lumens is the OTF lumens that are measured AFTER the light has been on for 30-120 seconds, and has begun dropping to the stable level.
> In some cases, the light manufacturers set their thermal step-down function to occur at a short time later than the ANSI protocol calls for, so that they can claim a higher ANSI rating than the light will actually be able to run at in the longer term. You have to watch for this.
> ...



Thanks for explaining this to all :twothumbs


----------



## markr6 (Jan 8, 2013)

Swedpat said:


> When I received it and tried it the first time the huge hotspot and neutral tint just made me delighted! I wish ALL Fenix lights had the same tint!


It is perfect! I've been working Fenix really hard lately to get more neutral options. After seeing the Zebralight's 4200K neutral, which is OK, I realized how PERFECT the ~5000K is! So I've finally made up my mind with 100% certainty - Zebralight (w) = pretty good but a bit warm for me; PD32UE or EA4 neutral = perfect, any of my cool whites = a big blue joke! (sorry but that's how it is)


----------



## Phil828 (Jan 8, 2013)

I just ordered a PD32 UE partly because of all the glowing comments about it on this forum. My favorite all-around light so far is my LD21 which is not too much different in size from the PD32. I am looking forward to the increase in power and tint and also would like to try stepping up to li-ion batteries. This will give me an excuse to look into even brighter lights. The price on Amazon tonight is the same as the best I can find elsewhere but with Amazon I can use my Discover cash back bonus to supplement some of the cost of the light.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 8, 2013)

hi you know I found some new ( i think) and tried 2 WF lithium batteries in my PD32UE, and it only got as high, as high.

normal ?. or are these old?.
thanks.


----------



## Harry999 (Jan 9, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> hi you know I found some new ( i think) and tried 2 WF lithium batteries in my PD32UE, and it only got as high, as high.
> 
> normal ?. or are these old?.
> thanks.



Do you have a battery tester? That is the only way of identifying if the batteries are at fault other than using a freshly charged Li-ion 18650 or two new unused CR123A cells in the light.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 9, 2013)

I finally had a "real" test for my PD32UE last night. My wife and I met our realtor to look at two houses. I usually take my LD12 or LD22, but I have since sold the LD22 and the LD12 is on thin ice  Man does this thing blow those tight-focused blue lights away!!!! Of course you don't need throw indoors, but a little helps when you do need it (checking out the back yard). As we all know that large hotspot on this light is incredible and worked PERFECT for inspecting all areas of these houses.

It's also nice to get those 123's out of the light and have a rechargeable going now!


----------



## kestrel140 (Jan 9, 2013)

Where do you find that glow tape? That is an awesome idea, I have so many ideas where to use that.

Thanks


----------



## printguy (Jan 9, 2013)

kestrel140 said:


> Where do you find that glow tape? That is an awesome idea, I have so many ideas where to use that.
> 
> Thanks



quick search on amazon i found this

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000QDLMSK/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 9, 2013)

thanks, no. but will use the WF ones up soon. 



neutralwhite said:


> hi you know I found some new ( i think) and tried 2 WF lithium batteries in my PD32UE, and it only got as high, as high.
> 
> normal ?. or are these old?.
> thanks.


----------



## Chris762 (Jan 9, 2013)

Labrador72 said:


> Agree! Probably made to a lot of potential buyers pull the trigger sooner rather than much later!



Speaking of which... anyone who is on the fence about the PD32 S2, they are no longer being produced. Whats out there is all now...


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 9, 2013)

thanks, so looks like the PD33 is closely on way, if it is that. 

thanks.



Chris762 said:


> Speaking of which... anyone who is on the fence about the PD32 S2, they are no longer being produced. Whats out there is all now...


----------



## Tulip bush (Jan 11, 2013)

So close to buying one, just can't decide between either the pd32ue or the zeb sc600........:duh2: Anybody got both?


----------



## markr6 (Jan 11, 2013)

Tulip bush said:


> So close to buying one, just can't decide between either the pd32ue or the zeb sc600........:duh2: Anybody got both?


No, but I have the PD32UE and H600w. The H600w is a little warmer than I would like compared to the PD32UE which is perfect, but still very nice and way better than that cool white crap!


----------



## Harry999 (Jan 11, 2013)

I prefer the 5,000k tint of the PD32 UE to the warmer tint of the SC600w. That would not stop me getting a SC600w Mark II when it is available.


----------



## edpmis02 (Jan 11, 2013)

Tulip bush said:


> So close to buying one, just can't decide between either the pd32ue or the zeb sc600........:duh2: Anybody got both?




I got both.. The SC600W makes a great portable table light ranging from sub-lumen "night light" to eye blistering (no need to turn on the overhead light) mode. The warmer tint is great for relaxing around. The interface drives me crazy with its short click, long click.. double click.. that most of the time I hold the button down until it ramps to what I am looking for.. then I may have to double click it again to get to the proper sub-level. 

Just got my PD32UE the other day due to all the rave reviews.. just like the very long original SC600 thread. I am using the included diffuser on my HCRI AA^2 Quark that I use as a 24/7 nightlight in my bedroom. (I was using a cap from a baby bottle). The forward clicky to me is better for use as an actual flashlight than the SC600W, but I still like the predictability of setting of my various Quark Tacticals, but they have strong blueish tint. 

I guess I have to buy more in order to find the perfect light!


----------



## Tulip bush (Jan 12, 2013)

Cheers for the comparisons of the zebra and fenix, I'm going have to take the plunge.....so tempted with both,,,,,,,,,,,arghhhhhhhh


----------



## twl (Jan 12, 2013)

I was pleasantly surprised when I saw the beamshots of the PD32UE. It was floodier than I thought it would be, and the tint was very nice.
In comparison to the SC600, I thought that the PD32UE had the nicer beam and the nicer tint.
If I could choose only one between those two, it would be the PD32UE.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 13, 2013)

Drop my PD32UE today, for the first time, on a wooden floor. And its still ok  My first reaction was; Nooooo!! -looked at it and turned it on, lucky its fine


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 13, 2013)

Just when you least expect it, gravity shows up. Glad to hear it's fine.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 13, 2013)

is this XM-L T6 the latest in the Fenix range ( XM-L wise )?.

what could be better in the PD32UE than the XM-L T6 ?. thanks.
I been hearing reading of these L2/L3, U2's / XPG2's........


thanks.


----------



## Harry999 (Jan 14, 2013)

neutralwhite,

The thing with all these LEDs is that whether you like the beam pattern and tint of one is subjective and very personal to you. You need to experiment with various LEDs to decide what your preferences are. 

There are some good pictures in the review section and other parts of CPF where you can start to explore this but once the light is in your hand your experience could be very negative. You just never know.


----------



## CyberCT (Jan 14, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> is this XM-L T6 the latest in the Fenix range ( XM-L wise )?.
> 
> what could be better in the PD32UE than the XM-L T6 ?. thanks.
> I been hearing reading of these L2/L3, U2's / XPG2's........
> ...



The XPG2 came out more than a few months ago, and is starting to show up in some manufacturers' flashlights (not Fenix yet). XPG2 is 20% more efficient than the XPG. The XML2 came out less than a month ago, and is still rare in manufacturers' flashlights (not Fenix yet). XML2 is 20% more efficient than the XML.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 14, 2013)

thanks.
xxxx



CyberCT said:


> The XPG2 came out more than a few months ago, and is starting to show up in some manufacturers' flashlights (not Fenix yet). XPG2 is 20% more efficient than the XPG. The XML2 came out less than a month ago, and is still rare in manufacturers' flashlights (not Fenix yet). XML2 is 20% more efficient than the XML.


----------



## printguy (Jan 16, 2013)

just got my pd32ue on Tuesday and i must say it is a really great light. I am very pleased.


----------



## herosemblem (Jan 16, 2013)

Received mine yesterday. Fit and finish are superb, love the tailcap. Tint is a nice creamyish white with a tad bit of soft yellow in there, similar to my EA4 Neutral. 
Mine came with zero lube, and I envision the orings taking a beating very fast, so ill have to see what I have lying around the house. Its either going to be gun oil or silicone spray...

I'm not impressed by the burst mode output, but I think that's only because I was spoiled by my thrunite tn12's output. I do love the included diffuser though, and think the light will be in my stable for a while.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 16, 2013)

I really like this light, before this it would of been a ZL SC600MII, but they are too slow on release, so got this. 
i do like this light, and I like warm light too. 
ZL missed out on my cash.
this PD32UE is a good all rounder. 
wish the burst mode lasted an hour rather than 3 mins. 
imagine. 
thanks.


----------



## ShaoloGear (Jan 17, 2013)

herosemblem said:


> Its either going to be gun oil or silicone spray...



I would go with a dab of silicone spray. Gun oil works better on moving metal parts.


----------



## bietjiedof (Jan 17, 2013)

My PD32UE arrived this week (from Fenix Tactical in Canada, to Cape Town South Africa). The reviews were right - this light really lights up an indoor space. It's no slouch outdoors, either - I use it for neighbourhood watch patrols - even though it isn't a thrower. I don't mind the fact that it only operates on burst mode for three minutes, because I almost never use a flashlight for more than a minute at a time.

What did surprise me, though, is that I expected the PD32UE to blow away my little Olight T10 (S2), which is rated at 220lm on high. The Fenix is brighter, of course, with a bigger hotspot and a more neutral color (like it says on the box), but it doesn't shame the little T10, which I will continue to EDC.

And... is it only me, or do others find it confusing cycling through five brightness settings? I find myself counting them off but, when I get to 5 (burst mode), I doubt myself - and hit the front clicky once more to make sure it's at the brightest setting, and then start all over again. For my next light, I want one that can scroll through the brightness settings in either direction...

And lastly - I may have set an unintended record - I dropped the PD32UE within the first hour of taking it out the box, and found myself searching for threads on how to patch up scratched flashlights :sick2: Really - is black marker pen the best option? It's too soon for "character" on my new baby.


----------



## TK41 (Jan 17, 2013)

Just curious, would those of you who have the PD32 and the PD32 UE please give you opinion here on this?.... After experiencing both of these lights, would you pay $30 for a PD32 or $65 for a PD32 UE if you only had to choose one?

I'm also considering if it's really worth it to 'baby' a flashlight. Sometimes I feel I'll be more inclined to use a light, lay it down on dirt/cement when needed, ect.. if it were an "Older", less expensive model than a newer expensive one. 

Thanks.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 17, 2013)

hi thanks, I had the old PD32, but now, this PD32UE fires the old one away, easily easy. 
I have sold my normal pd32 for this. no regrets. 
if i had to chose one, which I did, it would, was the pd32ue, no doubts at all. beautiful different light. no problems. I use this on airside loads, and no more blueish. many ask what light I have, and 3 of my co workers have made orders for this!. 

...re the baby, as long as you look after the maintenance of it, baby or not, it will be working, and fine..regardless. 
just take care of it rather than being careless. 

hope that all helped you out there. 



TK41 said:


> Just curious, would those of you who have the PD32 and the PD32 UE please give you opinion here on this?.... After experiencing both of these lights, would you pay $30 for a PD32 or $65 for a PD32 UE if you only had to choose one?
> 
> I'm also considering if it's really worth it to 'baby' a flashlight. Sometimes I feel I'll be more inclined to use a light, lay it down on dirt/cement when needed, ect.. if it were an "Older", less expensive model than a newer expensive one.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## bietjiedof (Jan 17, 2013)

TK41 said:


> I'm also considering if it's really worth it to 'baby' a flashlight. Sometimes I feel I'll be more inclined to use a light, lay it down on dirt/cement when needed, ect.. if it were an "Older", less expensive model than a newer expensive one.


I think there's a mathematical formula somewhere out there, allowing one to calculate how long it takes to get over the "baby" stage. Longer if it's more expensive, still within the return period, more of a hobby than a work-tool, and still unblemished. I must confess, there is a sense of relief after the first scratch - but also a sudden urge to dip back into the Flashlight Reviews forum.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 17, 2013)

+1. once the first scratch drop,...then its no longer a baby, but a teenager....lol.
i don't baby mine, just maintain it top notch on the insides. 



bietjiedof said:


> I think there's a mathematical formula somewhere out there, allowing one to calculate how long it takes to get over the "baby" stage. Longer if it's more expensive, still within the return period, more of a hobby than a work-tool, and still unblemished. I must confess, there is a sense of relief after the first scratch - but also a sudden urge to dip back into the Flashlight Reviews forum.


----------



## herosemblem (Jan 17, 2013)

Birchwood Casey makes a touchup pen, but im not sure how easy it is to get to s Africa.


----------



## Cartman (Jan 17, 2013)

Any options on a leather holster that will fit? Similar to the fenix tactical models?


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 18, 2013)

nice, not sure, but for me,....kydex...



Cartman said:


> Any options on a leather holster that will fit? Similar to the fenix tactical models?


----------



## Cartman (Jan 18, 2013)

Doesn't the kydex abride leather car seats though? It's why I prefer leather closed top holsters these days.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 18, 2013)

bietjiedof said:


> And... is it only me, or do others find it confusing cycling through five brightness settings? I find myself counting them off but, when I get to 5 (burst mode), I doubt myself - and hit the front clicky once more to make sure it's at the brightest setting, and then start all over again. For my next light, I want one that can scroll through the brightness settings in either direction...



That's a problem for me with several modes and when they are pretty close. For example Fenix E25. For the eyes it's difficult to estimate brightness from time to time and different conditions, and I am not always sure if I left it on 90 or 187lm mode, so here I often tend to do like you described...
E35 has better steps between the modes, in my opinion. If I want the 50lm mode and put on the light there is no doubt if it's 50lm or 5lm or 225lm. 
The differences are so significant so there is no need for cycling to be sure! :thumbsup:

Regarding PD32UE I agree with you about 400 and 740lm mode. It's less than 2 times difference and I understand the problem. My most used with this light is 140lm, and here I have no problem. When I put on the light I KNOW it's neither 40 or 400lm!


----------



## PANGES (Jan 21, 2013)

hehe. Just ordered mine today with the Fenix ARB-L2. Can't wait.


----------



## TK41 (Jan 21, 2013)

Anybody have the TK22 as well? Any beamshot comparisons anyplace of the PD32 UE and the TK22? Any comparisons of these two lights by one who owns both?


----------



## SimulatedZero (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't own both, but I can tell you that the TK22 will be a lot more throwy in the beam profile. I would imagine the TK22's hotspot being about half of the diameter of the PD32's. That and it doesn't have the nice Fenix neutral.


----------



## TK41 (Jan 21, 2013)

Man, that's a toughie to decide.

My guess is that Fenix will be rolling out some new PD32/PD33 light soon. Apparently, this shipment of lights coming in for the PD32 UE (as stated by a few different vendors) will be their last for the PD32 UE. 

And, given the popularity they had, they will probably make it very similar (neutral tint, wide beam, some type of high power burst mode).


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 21, 2013)

yes, just got an email earlier from fenix store on that.
before you know it, the PD something will be here.
thanks.




TK41 said:


> Man, that's a toughie to decide.
> 
> My guess is that Fenix will be rolling out some new PD32/PD33 light soon. Apparently, this shipment of lights coming in for the PD32 UE (as stated by a few different vendors) will be their last for the PD32 UE.
> 
> And, given the popularity they had, they will probably make it very similar (neutral tint, wide beam, some type of high power burst mode).


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 21, 2013)

I was wondering why FS was having another pre-order, didn't seem to make sense since it still available from other dealers. I guess if this is the last run they may have run out of LEDs for this light, and now they just move to the next one. Over all the nice LED, holster and Diffuser made the UE package a pretty good deal.

I hope if they make another one along these lines that they will make the body out of more aluminum as it really does heat up too quickly. Make it not so picky on battery variations. Do something to make it easier to find the mode switch even with gloved hands. Over all this was a nice package, and popular enough that I'm sure they will have something similar in the near future, maybe they won't have to price it at a premium. I would have preferred it if long press automatically went to Turbo rather than strobe, and it did not remember turbo if activated this way. That way it could remember my standard setting always and I'd have easy access to max-output. This is why I like Zebra and HDS UIs because they just seem to work much more logically for real world use. Fenix has good quality and price, but it seems that their UI never really improved, it changed (and maybe got worse in some ways), but it never really seems to have evolved to the same level as their lights.


----------



## TK41 (Jan 22, 2013)

I like the UI. I prefer the light enters in what I leave it (I use low mode 80% of the time on my PD22). A major gripe though is the strobe. If they could make strobe instantly accessible, it would be better. Not having strobe instantly accessible defeats a major purpose of strobe: disorienting somebody/thing. If somebody is coming in on you, will you really have time to pull out your light, hit the power on, AND also find a separate button to click and hold to strobe?? This doesn't make sense.

A dedicated button for strobe/sos would be cool. If anything, they should at least have it where if you *click and fully hold down the ON button for ~1 full second*, the light will enter strobe from the off state...this way you can still have the temporary on feature when doing a 1/2 press of the on button. 

It would also be nice to have strobe mode accessible from memory mode (i.e. turn off light when it's in strobe, so when it powers on it can start up in strobe)...why not?? Don't think it's useful? Well maybe not for you, so just don't turn off the light in strobe mode! Simple.

In fact, I will just wait until Fenix gets this right before investing in another one of their lights with the same lame issue.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Jan 23, 2013)

You'll be waiting for a while then. That's a pretty tall order to have a viable, user friendly interface with an instantly accessible strobe. Klarus has the best set up for that purpose I've seen to date, in my opinion atleast.


----------



## Kremer (Jan 24, 2013)

Fun today with my UE at work..... Mechanical contractor had some pipe open to inspect. I was looking in the pipe with the UE on level 2. He commented on how bright, even, and white the output was. I handed the light to him and instructed him to press the side button  then again.... then again. he about fainted right there. 

He took down all the information on it


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 24, 2013)

mine helped earlier on to find some coins a lady dropped and rolled away on the street. 
found in seconds. she was very grateful I had the light to help.
she took down the name of it to pass to her husband who needs a flashlight. 
i even gave her CPF site too!. 



Kremer said:


> Fun today with my UE at work..... Mechanical contractor had some pipe open to inspect. I was looking in the pipe with the UE on level 2. He commented on how bright, even, and white the output was. I handed the light to him and instructed him to press the side button  then again.... then again. he about fainted right there.
> 
> He took down all the information on it


----------



## Noxx (Jan 24, 2013)

Today my EC25 *finally* showed up, so ill be able to make some real head to head judgments between the two in my work environment. I'm pretty spoiled by now tho by the Fenix super broad hotspot. 

Right out of the box tho I can say I wish the Nitecores switch felt more solid


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 24, 2013)

yes, the pd32ue switch seems alright but could be stronger made. it clicks louder though than my old pd32. 
im sure this switch could rip off somehow in the wrong situation. rubbery risk.



Noxx said:


> Today my EC25 *finally* showed up, so ill be able to make some real head to head judgments between the two in my work environment. I'm pretty spoiled by now tho by the Fenix super broad hotspot.
> 
> Right out of the box tho I can say I wish the Nitecores switch felt more solid


----------



## PANGES (Jan 24, 2013)

Just curious, did all of your PD32UE's come with 2 CR123's? I've watched a couple unboxing videos and they all came with batteries, but mine didn't. It's not a big deal since ​I ordered an ARB-L2 along with the light, but just wanted to know.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 24, 2013)

PANGES said:


> Just curious, did all of your PD32UE's come with 2 CR123's? I've watched a couple unboxing videos and they all came with batteries, but mine didn't. It's not a big deal since ​I ordered an ARB-L2 along with the light, but just wanted to know.



Mine came with 2 batts, but think my dealer put those in there.


----------



## surferx (Jan 25, 2013)

Mine came without batteries, but I'd also ordered 3400 eagletacs and nitecore i2. Agree with PD32ue intensities excellent spacing and generous hotspot, both more useful for my applications than the quark QT2L-X I gave my wife for christmas. Comparing light color side-to-side with quark interesting, not sure yet which I prefer, will have to use both in the field. May have to get wife another flashlight to use while I sort this out...


----------



## Noxx (Jan 25, 2013)

PANGES said:


> Just curious, did all of your PD32UE's come with 2 CR123's? I've watched a couple unboxing videos and they all came with batteries, but mine didn't. It's not a big deal since ​I ordered an ARB-L2 along with the light, but just wanted to know.



Mine did not come with batts, haven't seen one that did. My first lesson was to skip the CR's and move to an 18650 tho, my runtimes were way subpar with the former. Runs great now.


----------



## PANGES (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you for the replies, guys. Good to know. It's almost midnight now and my gf has already muttered something about hating my new flashlight since I wont stop playing with it while she's trying to sleep. lol.


----------



## Harry999 (Jan 25, 2013)

neutralwhite! I have been thinking the same about that switch.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 25, 2013)

yes, its good, but could be torn off, say in Hiking rocks and stuff. 
wrong position, then a possibility.
thanks.



Harry999 said:


> neutralwhite! I have been thinking the same about that switch.


----------



## PANGES (Jan 25, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> yes, its good, but could be torn off, say in Hiking rocks and stuff.
> wrong position, then a possibility.
> thanks.



I'm thinking we could put a little piece of glow tape over the switch to protect it. Not perfect, but better than nothing.


----------



## brucered (Jan 25, 2013)

Well, I just ordered my first CR123 flashlight...the PD32(T6) with the fenix charger and batteries. i have a few 2AA Fenix lights, and a AA as well as a AAA

I'm guessing this will open up whole new can of options for me, with the charger and 18650 batteries.....

i can see a TK22 in my future, or whatever is available come next purchase time...this should compliment my TK20 Yellow nicely.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 26, 2013)

Noxx said:


> Mine did not come with batts, haven't seen one that did. My first lesson was to skip the CR's and move to an 18650 tho, my runtimes were way subpar with the former. Runs great now.



Now that you have both the Fenix and the Nitecore, how do they compare beam, tint wise...ect.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 26, 2013)

brucered said:


> Well, I just ordered my first CR123 flashlight...the PD32(T6) with the fenix charger and batteries. i have a few 2AA Fenix lights, and a AA as well as a AAA
> 
> I'm guessing this will open up whole new can of options for me, with the charger and 18650 batteries.....
> 
> i can see a TK22 in my future, or whatever is available come next purchase time...this should compliment my TK20 Yellow nicely.



I see an empty wallet in your future, like mine...lol.


----------



## brucered (Jan 26, 2013)

Badbeams3 said:


> I see an empty wallet in your future, like mine...lol.



yes....paypal is rejoicing as i type this.

i am already eyeing a few other 18650 lights. i always shied away from them as i like using eneloop AA's when camping etc, but with a charger now and if i add a few spare 18650 batteries, there is no reason for me to limit myself to AA/AAA models.

as you can see, i don't post often, but have been a member and flashaholic for a few years. every once in a while the Flashlight AD kicks in, i do some browsing, searching and research then pull the trigger. i am really enjoying my current fenix lights and am anxiously awaiting the arrival of this one as it is a much higher rating then any of my others (I think my other top is probably a fenix with 140 lumens or so). from my reading, it appears to be a nice little light, best suited for shorter distances which is fine with me. it's main use will be camping, frog catching at night with the kids an purely entertainment and fun. i have no actual need or job specific application for these lights, I just enjoy using them and they always impress me as well as everyone else who sees or tries them.


i'm guessing my next will be an 18650 style, but in the TK series. if the TK22 is still available, I can see that going on a Bday list or FathersDay list for me. i love the look and style of the TK series, they are very rugged and appear to throw a very good distance, which would compliment my others and the PD32(T6) nicely. but if i do that, one kid will want to use the TK22, one will want to us the PD32...so I guess I need to buy another the TK22 as well as another :thumbsup:


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 26, 2013)

brucered said:


> yes....paypal is rejoicing as i type this.
> 
> i am already eyeing a few other 18650 lights. i always shied away from them as i like using eneloop AA's when camping etc, but with a charger now and if i add a few spare 18650 batteries, there is no reason for me to limit myself to AA/AAA models.
> 
> as you can see, i don't post often, but have been a member and flashaholic for a few years. ever once in a while the Flashligh AD kicks in, i do some browsing, searching and research then pull the trigger. really enjoying my current fenix lights and am anxiously awaiting the arrival of this one. from my reading, it appears to be a nice little light, best suited for shorter distances. it's main use will be camping, frog catching at night with the kids an purely entertainment and fun. i have no actual need or job specific application for these lights, I just enjoy using them and they always impress me as well as everyone else who sees or tries them.



I was into it heavily years ago. One of the original members...think I was member #54. Went by the name Kenbar if I remember right. After a while my interest waned...just seemed like things were moving to slowly...no real big improvements. But enough time has gone by now...so I regained my interest...for a while I suppose. My old stuff...still working...just last night while looking for an old AA batt charger came across my old Fenix L2D. Put some batts in it and it surprised me how bright it was...expected it to be/look very sad compared to the newer stuff I have gotten. Also came across my CCrane 7 led 3 "c" light. Made me smile for a moment remembering how thrilled I was to get such a powerful light...back then...lol. No batts for it. But sure it still works...


----------



## brucered (Jan 27, 2013)

so in light of the new news on the PD32 (XP-G2) and the talk off how well that light may be, I switched my order to the TK22 thinking it may be a more well rounded choice...250 lumens at 4.5hrs seems very nice with a turbo of 650 lumens

keeping or buying both right now, was not an option  i know how you guys work.

maybe the PD32 G2 will be my next one.


----------



## TK41 (Jan 28, 2013)

brucered said:


> so in light of the new news on the PD32 (XP-G2) and the talk off how well that light may be, I switched my order to the TK22 thinking it may be a more well rounded choice...250 lumens at 4.5hrs seems very nice with a turbo of 650 lumens
> 
> keeping or buying both right now, was not an option  i know how you guys work.
> 
> maybe the PD32 G2 will be my next one.



I am in the same boat as you, was debating on the PD32UE or TK22. Indeed I felt like the TK22 had a better balance of modes. But I like that the PD32UE has a more pocketable design, neutral tint, floodier beam (I already have a TK41 for throw). Well, I'm just going to wait to see what this new PD32 G2 has to offer.


----------



## herosemblem (Jan 28, 2013)

I think you'll like the g2 version. The 730 or w/e lumens somehow doesn't impress me because I had the same output in my tn12 like 1.5+ years ago, and the tint on that light is excellent and actually seems more neutral than the awkward fuzzy warm-purple "neutral" of my pd32ue. The UI on both are pretty bad for one hand use, so that point is moot in case anyone wanted to bring that up. I guess I must have been spoiled or accustomed to my p3d and my pd31, which is why I feel somewhat disappointed by the pd32ue. I have grown to hate the forced-2-hand operation necessitated by the front side switch. Talk about extremely extremely annoying.


----------



## brucered (Jan 28, 2013)

thanks guys...TK22 is on it's way, already shipped (or today at least).

the next one i add will be a smaller, more compact 18650 version, who knows which one.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 28, 2013)

sold my pd32ue. 

alpha copper bespoke now 4500k.

thanks.


----------



## ObserverJLin (Jan 28, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> sold my pd32ue.
> 
> alpha copper bespoke now 4500k.
> 
> thanks.



I'm a bit behind the story here.
Why you don't like your PD32 UE and what will get now?

thx


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 28, 2013)

alpha blue label at 4500 Nichia 219.
i like the pd32ue, but the side button switching got somewhat tedious, and looking for better quality, as already the rear button is all flimsy.
thanks.



ObserverJLin said:


> I'm a bit behind the story here.
> Why you don't like your PD32 UE and what will get now?
> 
> thx


----------



## Joeymt3 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey guys, new here. Did I mess up by just buying a pd32 s2? Looks like this ultimate is what I should have got. 

Joe


----------



## ObserverJLin (Jan 29, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> alpha blue label at 4500 Nichia 219.
> i like the pd32ue, but the side button switching got somewhat tedious, and looking for better quality, as already the rear button is all flimsy.
> thanks.



How much is this Nichia? Never heard of this brand b4. Any good? Where did you guy it from?

Also how many "K" does PD32 UE have compared to the Nichia219's 4500K? What difference do these numbers make?

thx


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 29, 2013)

return it maybe. 
try. 


Joeymt3 said:


> Hey guys, new here. Did I mess up by just buying a pd32 s2? Looks like this ultimate is what I should have got.
> 
> Joe


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 29, 2013)

not good,..it's extremely good, way better, pure LED, nothing else.

& the pd32ue is 5000k/cct.
Nichia 4500k is pure white / touch rosy, and not so intense compared to pd32ue. 
better on my eyes.
its the happening LED at the moment. 

just released this too.... >

http://edcplus.com/edcplusis-x60l3-triple-nichia-219-neutral-white-led-p60-dropin-p-131.html

http://darksucks.com/store_alphaBL.html



ObserverJLin said:


> How much is this Nichia? Never heard of this brand b4. Any good? Where did you guy it from?
> 
> Also how many "K" does PD32 UE have compared to the Nichia219's 4500K? What difference do these numbers make?
> 
> thx


----------



## Joeymt3 (Jan 29, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> return it maybe.
> try.



Return a flashlight? Yeah right, I've got the FAD, I can't return one. 

"Flashlight addiction disorder". I'll have to buy a UE now.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 29, 2013)

lol,...true, FAD got you quick.
pd32 G2 out soon too in CW.

pd32ue is nice.



Joeymt3 said:


> Return a flashlight? Yeah right, I've got the FAD, I can't return one.
> 
> "Flashlight addiction disorder". I'll have to buy a UE now.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jan 29, 2013)

The PD32 G2 looks like a winner too, tempting


----------



## ObserverJLin (Jan 30, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> not good,..it's extremely good, way better, pure LED, nothing else.
> 
> & the pd32ue is 5000k/cct.
> Nichia 4500k is pure white / touch rosy, and not so intense compared to pd32ue.
> ...



Wait. So you ordered a custom version? From where again?


----------



## jdhermit (Feb 4, 2013)

So, back to the topic of PD32 UE...
For any interested, I found out they're pretty sturdy so far. 
Dropped, albeit onto "just" a wood floor, from 6 feet, did several flips in the air...
Not a problem with it.
Not sure if it would have scratched had it been a different surface, but the sheer impact did nothing to it.

JD


----------



## Harry999 (Feb 6, 2013)

jdhermit,

I have had the same experience. I now want the XP-G2 version to complement my UE as my liking for the PD32 model grows.


----------



## tmerritt530 (Feb 6, 2013)

Just my luck, my pd32ue side button does not work. Right out of the box. Can't switch modes


----------



## SeamusORiley (Feb 7, 2013)

jdhermit said:


> So, back to the topic of PD32 UE...
> For any interested, I found out they're pretty sturdy so far.
> Dropped, albeit onto "just" a wood floor, from 6 feet, did several flips in the air...
> Not a problem with it.
> ...



I ended up returning my PD 32 UE due to the on/off button problem.


----------



## markr6 (Feb 12, 2013)

Man I love this light!! Used it a ton last night walking the dog (I usually use my H51w or H600w for hands-free though). So much that I'm real close to pulling the trigger on getting another to leave in the car. Can I justify spending $65 on another one? Hmm, decisions...


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 12, 2013)

I sold mine kinda due to that too.
button was going everywhere. no sturdy, and risky in a situation really.

so no more fenix for me for now.



SeamusORiley said:


> I ended up returning my PD 32 UE due to the on/off button problem.


----------



## ShaoloGear (Feb 13, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Man I love this light!! Used it a ton last night walking the dog (I usually use my H51w or H600w for hands-free though). So much that I'm real close to pulling the trigger on getting another to leave in the car. Can I justify spending $65 on another one? Hmm, decisions...




You should check out the LD15. Pretty bright (not 740lm) and only takes a single AAA. PD22 is my personal favorite for a car light. The newer G2 will do 210lm.


----------



## ShaoloGear (Feb 13, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> I sold mine kinda due to that too.
> button was going everywhere. no sturdy, and risky in a situation really.
> 
> so no more fenix for me for now.



What on/off button are you guys referring to? I haven't seen anything mentioned in this thread about the tailcap switch?


----------



## stienke (Feb 13, 2013)

If you have a bad switch they will be replaced it within the warranty , I never had problems with Fenix switches , and you can buy replacement switches and keep these as a spare.
I love this light , it's one of the best Fenixlight I have owned and I have owned a lot of Fenixlights!
My son has a 4 year old light and never has let him down , it has the rebel emitter! , one of the best tint and a perfect beam!


----------



## vonuscyg (Feb 13, 2013)

I love my PD32UE too. I just bought a couple of them, and I'm glad I made the investment.
What a nice combination of size, brightness, and economy when using 18650's. The neutral tint is easy on the eyes, unlike the cool-white of other lights.
The size, just a touch longer than the regular PD32, make it fit my hand better.


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 13, 2013)

side note; could a McClicky switch replacement module/ button etc fit a pd32ue you guess ?.
change of switch on the back I would prefer. 
thanks.


----------



## blah9 (Mar 3, 2013)

I just bought one of these. I'm really looking forward to trying out my first neutral-tint light and to EDC this alongside my trusty LD01.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 3, 2013)

stienke said:


> If you have a bad switch they will be replaced it within the warranty , I never had problems with Fenix switches , and you can buy replacement switches and keep these as a spare.
> I love this light , it's one of the best Fenixlight I have owned and I have owned a lot of Fenixlights!
> My son has a 4 year old light and never has let him down , it has the rebel emitter! , one of the best tint and a perfect beam!



My replacement PD 32UE had the same problem with the switch. I mailed it back to Longhorn Tactical, who never got it. The USPS tracking said "inappropriate address" and that it was being returned to sender. That was 10 days ago and I still don't have it. Longhorn said 'no problem' getting a refund, but now I have to work on getting it from USPS! 

The switch stopped working, or worked intermittently on both models. I had to hold it down to get it to light.


----------



## herosemblem (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow, Seamus; sounds like a worst-case scenario where everything goes wrong for you. I hope it doesn't color your perception of Fenix lights, although I certainly don't blame you if you are left with a bad taste. We have all been there.


----------



## markr6 (Mar 5, 2013)

After a month or more of debating, I finally ordered a second one of these!! Not that it was a hard decision; I just couldn't justify $65 for another light I don't need. I love this light! I plan on keeping this second one in my car most of the time with CR123s. The first one is for around the house and has an 18650 in it.

NOW I'm done buying lights, right?


----------



## ShaoloGear (Mar 6, 2013)

markr6 said:


> NOW I'm done buying lights, right?



No. No, you're not.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Mar 11, 2013)

I read thru this entire thread, man at one point u guys were about to get into the PD32UE vs TK22 comparisons but then the topic spun off. I have the PD32, PD32UE, and the TK22 (had, gave PD32 away). All great (I love flood). In my opinion TK22 takes 1st place, the 650 lumen mode is CONSTANT, it's just superior to PD32UE BUT u have to consider the size disadvantage. All 3 have advantages, even people who complained about buying the original have an advantage of a shorter light


----------



## TK41 (Mar 12, 2013)

BeastFlashlight said:


> I read thru this entire thread, man at one point u guys were about to get into the PD32UE vs TK22 comparisons but then the topic spun off. I have the PD32, PD32UE, and the TK22 (had, gave PD32 away). All great (I love flood). In my opinion TK22 takes 1st place, the 650 lumen mode is CONSTANT, it's just superior to PD32UE BUT u have to consider the size disadvantage. All 3 have advantages, even people who complained about buying the original have an advantage of a shorter light



Very helpful post for me, thanks. I was initially deciding on PD32UE and TK22. I bought the TK22, liked it, but returned it due to faulty switch and for some reason never picked it back up- guess I didn't REALLY need another light. Nevertheless, since the new PD32 G2 came out, now I'm wondering again if I should pick one of these up... PD32UE, TK22, PD32 G2. 

Basically, I would like a floody light- I already have a TK41 for outdoor searching. I'm thinking more like a light for a night walk/hike. The TK22 seemed decently floody to me when I had it, but I wonder how the flood of all three compare. Then the temptation of the NEUTRAL WHITE tint of the PD32UE has me curious.

This is never going to end unless I buy all 3, but man, what a hassle.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Mar 12, 2013)

When i turn all the lights out I think the TK22 on high gives me the best feeling of somebody turning the lights on. Unless i'm specializing on a throw light I consider a light 'The more flood the better.' The PD32UE has a great 'turn the lights on' feeling for something that can be in your pocket all day (although it pisses me off that it's the longest in it's class). Did u say the TK22 was your 1st purchase? It was one of my 1st, part of me is thinking that TK22 may possibly be the floodiest in it's lumen class. But because me & u got it 1st we don't realize how superior the flood actually is, it's like we hit the nail on the head 1st try. Can anybody in here tell me if I'm right or wrong about this?? Because for 650 lumens I haven't beaten it's flood yet (in it's lumen class)


----------



## ShaoloGear (Mar 12, 2013)

Word from Fenix is this light has been discontinued today with no news of an imminent replacement. 

Other lights were marked discontinued today, so it's not just this light. The west coast distributor is out of stock and will be receiving their last shipment of PD32UE in a couple of weeks. 

Very disappointed. Of all these that have passed through my hands, I have yet to personally hear a single complaint.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 12, 2013)

ShaoloGear said:


> Word from Fenix is this light has been discontinued today with no news of an imminent replacement.
> 
> Other lights were marked discontinued today, so it's not just this light. The west coast distributor is out of stock and will be receiving their last shipment of PD32UE in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Very disappointed. Of all these that have passed through my hands, I have yet to personally hear a single complaint.



Which other lights are been discontinued?


----------



## ShaoloGear (Mar 12, 2013)

> *PD32 Ultimate Edition is currently out of stock!! We expect the next AND LAST shipment to arrive in two weeks.*
> *LD12R5, LD22R5, PD22R5, PD32R5 are discontinued*. And the only available stock available on these is the LD22R5 and PD32R5.


 -- From Fenix

I personally still have stock and I imagine that last shipment arriving in two weeks will be divided amongst the shops putting in orders for those lights today.


----------



## hiuintahs (Mar 12, 2013)

I understand why the XP-G, R5 versions are discontinued as they migrate over to XP-G2.............but I wonder why Fenix would terminate the PD32UE if demand is strong? :shrug:


----------



## ShaoloGear (Mar 12, 2013)

hiuintahs said:


> I understand why the XP-G, R5 versions are discontinued as they migrate over to XP-G2.............but I wonder why Fenix would terminate the PD32UE if demand is strong? :shrug:



My fingers are crossed that they are in some way improving it. I know Fenix intends to eventually package a battery with all their lights (or at least offer a version with a battery), so maybe this is the move they are making. Or maybe they found a way to juice it for 10 more lumens like they did the PD22.

Here is some more product news:



Fenix said:


> New Product Updates:
> 
> *RC15 (860 Lumen Rechargeable)*-Initial shipment will arrive to our warehouse middle to end of next week.
> 
> ...



Feel free to post this info in other threads


----------



## markr6 (Mar 13, 2013)

The sense of urgency and fear they would discontinue it is why I purchased my second PD32UE (from ShaoloGear). But above all, I like it so much I had to have a second. I really wish the tints were the same between both lights; the first one I bought is a cleaner white.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 17, 2013)

Well I've misplaced my user manual for the PD32UE and I've discovered that it's not on the Fenix website. There is a tab for "user manual" but when I click it nothing happens. I've tried it in Firefox and IE, no luck.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 17, 2013)

markr6 said:


> The sense of urgency and fear they would discontinue it is why I purchased my second PD32UE (from ShaoloGear). But above all, I like it so much I had to have a second. I really wish the tints were the same between both lights; the first one I bought is a cleaner white.



I felt the same way: Purchase one before they are gone. I still don't understand, in spite of explanations, why it has been discontinued. In limited productions, companies offer have a specific number to produce, as the word "limited" implies, but "discontinued" seems strange given the enthusiastic reception of this model.


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 17, 2013)

maybe they are making room for a better PD thirty something UE ?.
hope so. I guess even just having this now PD32UE will be now like a collector item. 



SeamusORiley said:


> I felt the same way: Purchase one before they are gone. I still don't understand, in spite of explanations, why it has been discontinued. In limited productions, companies offer have a specific number to produce, as the word "limited" implies, but "discontinued" seems strange given the enthusiastic reception of this model.


----------



## gsteve (Mar 17, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> not good,..it's extremely good, way better, pure LED, nothing else.
> 
> & the pd32ue is 5000k/cct.
> Nichia 4500k is pure white / touch rosy, and not so intense compared to pd32ue.
> ...



Im a lil lost... have you tried any of these in the pd32ue?


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 17, 2013)

hi yes, the 5000k XML T6 in the PD32UE.
that's what's in it all along.
would be nice to try a 219 in a pd32.



gsteve said:


> Im a lil lost... have you tried any of these in the pd32ue?


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 18, 2013)

pd32 ue crash test.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7kknaqi8Do


----------



## markr6 (Mar 19, 2013)

Just ordered my THIRD PD32UE!! Am I crazy??? Not quite - I'm just taking a chance on a better match of tints. Hopefully this one will have less green and be close to the first one I purchased. Planning on selling the "greener" one to a friend. It's really not bad at all (S2 anyone?) but quite different when compared to the other PD32UE. Enough to drive me crazy...so yes, I guess I am crazy!


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 19, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> pd32 ue crash test.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7kknaqi8Do



This reviewer says that the PD 32UE is the worst Fenix he has tested.


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 19, 2013)

shocked at that statement. 



SeamusORiley said:


> This reviewer says that the PD 32UE is the worst Fenix he has tested.


----------



## markr6 (Mar 19, 2013)

SeamusORiley said:


> This reviewer says that the PD 32UE is the worst Fenix he has tested.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 19, 2013)

I am hoping he will explain (in English) since he did the testing.


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 19, 2013)

lol, +1. 
he did say a lot, but what the hell did he say?. anyone?.
good test though. 



SeamusORiley said:


> I am hoping he will explain (in English) since he did the testing.


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 19, 2013)

a latest video with the pd32ue this time in english 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=2V05vj75NIA&feature=endscreen


----------



## xevious (Mar 19, 2013)

^ The review for the PD32UE starts at 5:50 and runs for about 3 mins. Not really much of a review, being more of a brief showcase.

Frankly, I'd prefer a ring to a side button for the beam change. The Russian review had the light driven over by a car, covered with a rag to help minimize pavement gouging. The PD32UE still ended up with some prominent nicks in the body. One of the fins on the head suffered a major indentation, suggesting the aluminum is on the soft side. Conversely, the UniqueFire R5 he ran over using the same technique ended up with only the tiniest of nicks.


----------



## alexandrul (Mar 20, 2013)

xevious said:


> One of the fins on the head suffered a major indentation, suggesting the aluminum is on the soft side.



Since that particular fin is between two other fins and is no higher than the others, the indentation was logically caused by a hard piece of stone (or something similar) on the surface of the road or of the tire, and I personally won't base my purchasing decision on this thing. Of course, YMMV.

OTOH I would be very interested in the results of a proper Rockwell test.


----------



## markr6 (Mar 20, 2013)

Currently stalking the UPS driver...my third PD32UE is out for delivery! I love Amazon and UPS - the 2 Day shipping often becomes overnight delivery!!!

Unfortunately the tint snob in me is expecting 3 totally different tints, but I'll know for sure very soon...


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 20, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Just ordered my THIRD PD32UE!! Am I crazy??? Not quite - I'm just taking a chance on a better match of tints. Hopefully this one will have less green and be close to the first one I purchased. Planning on selling the "greener" one to a friend. It's really not bad at all (S2 anyone?) but quite different when compared to the other PD32UE. Enough to drive me crazy...so yes, I guess I am crazy!


 Well, you may be completely nuts... but you are not alone. I have 3 PD31 - which was another Fenix limited edition light. When it started getting out of stock I just couldnt live with the idea of living without it if I lost one so I ended up buying 3! 



Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Infinite Zero (Mar 20, 2013)

I am tempted to get a second PD32 UE as a backup before it's gone. I think it's my ideal EDC!


----------



## djdawg (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a question here ......... how do you tell the old pd32 from the new pd32-G2
They look the same on the outside


----------



## Infinite Zero (Mar 20, 2013)

djdawg said:


> I have a question here ......... how do you tell the old pd32 from the new pd32-G2
> They look the same on the outside


The packaging will identify the emitter as an XP-G2. Other than that, you can look at the LED itself: if it has stripes, it's not the G2.


----------



## djdawg (Mar 20, 2013)

As far as I can tell , neither led has stripes .......... but the leds do look different.
The beams are definitely different ........the regular pd has a black spot in the beam as shined on the wall .....the G-2 has a solid cool beam with no spot.
I think Iam gonna have to put a piece of tape on one to tell the difference .......LOL
The outsides are both the same .......I wish the would have marked the new one with G-2 on the caseing.
Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 20, 2013)

yes, the G2 is way better than the older PD32.
true, would be good if somewhere it had the model LED written somewhere on it.
best PD32 so far in CW. 



djdawg said:


> As far as I can tell , neither led has stripes .......... but the leds do look different.
> The beams are definitely different ........the regular pd has a black spot in the beam as shined on the wall .....the G-2 has a solid cool beam with no spot.
> I think Iam gonna have to put a piece of tape on one to tell the difference .......LOL
> The outsides are both the same .......I wish the would have marked the new one with G-2 on the caseing.
> Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes it seems like Fenix has stopped marking their lights. I have an old P3D that is marked Q5. Wish they still did that.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 21, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> lol, +1.
> he did say a lot, but what the hell did he say?. anyone?.
> good test though.



I posted that he had said it was the worst Fenix he had in hopes that others would weigh in so that if there was a serious flaw in design, it would become highlighted here. 
I haven't read anything that would validate "worst Fenix" here. I was specifically looking for something in the area of being brittle, or easily broken, since his testing included running it over with his hard-to-start car!


----------



## markr6 (Mar 21, 2013)

YES!!! The third PD32UE I received yesterday has a beautiful tint like the first. It's actually a touch cooler but still a very close match. I am selling the second one as planned; it's too green for me.

Well this does it for now. I'm very happy with this "set" - one general use light with an 18650 and 2xCR123 for the car. I still think the PD32UE is one of the best lights out there in this class.


----------



## ShaoloGear (Mar 22, 2013)

If anyone is interested, I pulled a sample from every PD32 variety I have in stock and photographed the serial numbers.

http://cld.shaolo.com/image/3v3H0K0M053o

Top light is a PD32 UE. -> "F4U4"
Middle light is a PD32 S2. -> "F4NJ"
Bottom light is the PD32 G2. -> "F529"

Honestly, it's a bit difficult to tell where the model portion of the serial ends and the individualized numbering begins. I did look at every light I have (that took awhile) and they all have similar serial schemes.

Image is a bit large to make the serial numbers legible, so I didn't want to hard link in to the thread.


----------



## ShaoloGear (Mar 22, 2013)

SeamusORiley said:


> The switch stopped working, or worked intermittently on both models. I had to hold it down to get it to light.



So I've had the "good fortune" of being able to debug various PD32UE returns. I have found a couple of issues, but they are IMO, rare.

*1.* The head is just dead, or the mode button doesn't work reliably/requires lots of pressure. I think I have seen this on maybe 5 lights. Most likely the result of a broken/loose solder joint. Lead free solder sucks.
*2.* The tailcap is loose, or has come loose. I see this commonly with people using 3400mAh batteries. The batteries are slightly longer putting more pressure on the tailcap and the retaining ring inside can come loose. This is the most common cause of the problem mentioned above. If you get a pair of small needle nose pliers you can tighten it back up (reverse threaded). 
*3.* Light won't turn off. This can be caused most often by the spring in the tailcap being marginally short allowing batteries to ground out on the ring. This is seen (usually) on batteries with an end cap that is convex instead of concave. You can fix this with a vinyl ring on the end of the battery. See this thread: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...5-Fenix-PD32UE-battery-(in)compatibility-help The other potential possibility, and this one is rare, is the tailcap was assembled incorrectly. When you remove the ring inside of the tail cap you will have an orange o-ring in the center, then the switch PCB, then a silver washer, then the tail cap booty. Sometimes the silver washer is between the retaining ring and the switch PCB. I've only seen this once.

I really don't consider these to be QA issues. Any one of these can either be user error, or just the result of transporting something thousands of miles.

Hope this info can be of use.


----------



## markr6 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info ShaoloGear. I haven't had any problems with my 3 PD32UE lights (other than an unacceptable tint swing) but I'm sure this will be helpful to some.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 22, 2013)

ShaoloGear said:


> So I've had the "good fortune" of being able to debug various PD32UE returns. I have found a couple of issues, but they are IMO, rare.
> 
> *1.* The head is just dead, or the mode button doesn't work reliably/requires lots of pressure. I think I have seen this on maybe 5 lights. Most likely the result of a broken/loose solder joint. Lead free solder sucks.
> *2.* The tailcap is loose, or has come loose. I see this commonly with people using 3400mAh batteries. The batteries are slightly longer putting more pressure on the tailcap and the retaining ring inside can come loose. This is the most common cause of the problem mentioned above. If you get a pair of small needle nose pliers you can tighten it back up (reverse threaded).
> ...



Very much so. I used the Ultrafire 3600 battery when I had the problem. 

Besides the Fenix battery, others you recommend in this situation? (or, others you think we should avoid?)


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 22, 2013)

edited


----------



## djdawg (Mar 22, 2013)

Ive bought two of these and dont have any problems .......
Iam using an AW 18650 (3400mah) protected
I find this to be one of my favorite lights ..... however I have so many and its hard to try to use them all .....LOL
I like every light that I have.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 22, 2013)

djdawg said:


> Ive bought two of these and dont have any problems .......
> Iam using an AW 18650 (3400mah) protected
> I find this to be one of my favorite lights ..... however I have so many and its hard to try to use them all .....LOL
> I like every light that I have.



2 of 3 had troubles for me. I bought the third because I liked the construction so much.

Does the red ultra fire ok with it? it is smaller than the others, including the black/red ultra fires and the Nitecore batteries I have. I am wondering if this was the issue I originally had because the battery was too big!


----------



## ShaoloGear (Mar 23, 2013)

SeamusORiley said:


> Very much so. I used the Ultrafire 3600 battery when I had the problem.
> 
> Besides the Fenix battery, others you recommend in this situation? (or, others you think we should avoid?)



I wouldn't say any need to be avoided, but Fenix definitely designed their battery terminals as they are for a reason. My theory is there is a minor variance in the spring compression strengths. There are two springs present in the PD32UE, a head spring and a tail spring. If the head spring is stiffer than the tail spring then the tail will bottom out on batteries with flat or convex terminals. I think this is why some lights see the issue and some don't. I cut some vinyl donuts with a vinyl cutter for people having this issue and so far it seems to have worked well.



SeamusORiley said:


> 2 of 3 had troubles for me. I bought the third because I liked the construction so much.
> 
> Does the red ultra fire ok with it? it is smaller than the others, including the black/red ultra fires and the Nitecore batteries I have. I am wondering if this was the issue I originally had because the battery was too big!



It's definitely possible. If it's an extended capacity battery with convex terminals then I think you're more likely to have that problem.


----------



## Powelld (Mar 23, 2013)

Just got mine. No problems so far.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm all set! The first one was replaced and is fine; the second one now works fine (with the right battery size and I am keeping it), and the replacement that just came in, I don't need now since Shalogear discovered what the problem was. I think the battery was too big and causing the problem.

I think it is safe to use the Fenix battery with it due to the proper sizing.


----------



## ShaoloGear (Mar 24, 2013)

SeamusORiley said:


> I'm all set! The first one was replaced and is fine; the second one now works fine (with the right battery size and I am keeping it), and the replacement that just came in, I don't need now since Shalogear discovered what the problem was. I think the battery was too big and causing the problem.
> 
> I think it is safe to use the Fenix battery with it due to the proper sizing.



Seamus, if you want some vinyl donuts send me an email or a PM.


----------



## therock (Mar 24, 2013)

I guess there is no Remote switch for this model?


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't think Fenix have ever released a remote switch for any of the PD or LD series lights.
The ARE 102 fits the TK11 R5, TK12, TK15, TK22, etc. so it won't fit the PD32.
There used to be the ARE 101 but I think it was for the TK10 and earlier versions for the TK11 (Q5 and R2).


----------



## Brilliams (Mar 28, 2013)

Got my Fenix a couple months ago as my first modern led light (have some older maglites and such), I like the neutral creamy tint of it, the amount of lumens it can produce, size is probably as big as I'd go for edc but fits in my hand well. 
My rear clicky switch works well but sometimes the side mode switch will wont do anything until I click it again
Found myself reading a bunch on here and I've been looking for what my next light will be! Look what you people have done!  Didn't even know about lux, binning, tint, etc before coming here...


----------



## markr6 (Mar 29, 2013)

My wife and I were out looking at some houses to buy since we just sold ours. The PE32UE is great for this, by the way! When I got home, I set it on the table then knocked it off a minute later. It hit the ceramic tile floor HARD! I picked it up and it didn't work...NOO!!!! I shook it to make sure nothing was broke loose, hit the switch again and it worked fine. Not sure what was going on there but it sure gave me a good scare! $70 lights sure fall hard!


----------



## ShaoloGear (Mar 30, 2013)

markr6 said:


> My wife and I were out looking at some houses to buy since we just sold ours. The PE32UE is great for this, by the way! When I got home, I set it on the table then knocked it off a minute later. It hit the ceramic tile floor HARD! I picked it up and it didn't work...NOO!!!! I shook it to make sure nothing was broke loose, hit the switch again and it worked fine. Not sure what was going on there but it sure gave me a good scare! $70 lights sure fall hard!



Totally off topic, but I dropped a TK22 on a brand new retina MBP. Nice large dent to remind me to be more careful when handling lights...

I've dropped a TK41 too. I broke the fall with my foot. Figured a bruise will heal, but my dear sweet flashlight won't.


----------



## ShaoloGear (Mar 30, 2013)

Brilliams said:


> My rear clicky switch works well but sometimes the side mode switch will wont do anything until I click it again



I've seen this on a couple of lights. Do you have to press your SM switch "hard" to make it change modes?


----------



## morter (Mar 30, 2013)

I have had two Fenix L1Ds and a Fenix PD20 for about five years now and have been happy with them. One of the LD10s was EDC for most of that five years. About two weeks agao, something urged me to look at some of the flashlight sites, and i started reading about the PD32 UE. I have now had one for the last week and a half.

I can see where this one is going to be expensive. Going from about a 100 lumens with the L1ds to 740 with the PD32 has convinced me I need even more power, even though 740 is blinding just the way it is.

This is my first post, but as i get deeper in to flashlights (and debt), I'll be here more and more.


----------



## markr6 (Mar 31, 2013)

morter said:


> I have had two Fenix LD10s and a Fenix PD20 for about five years now and have been happy with them. One of the LD10s was EDC for most of that five years. About two weeks agao, something urged me to look at some of the flashlight sites, and i started reading about the PD32 UE. I have now had one for the last week and a half.
> 
> I can see where this one is going to be expensive. Going from about a 100 lumens with the 110s to 740 with the PD32 has convinced me I need even more power, even though 740 is blinding just the way it is.
> 
> This is my first post, but as i get deeper in to flashlights (and debt), I'll be here more and more.



:welcome: It's nice to hear you got some serious use out of your LD10 and PD20. I was just saying in another thread how "waiting to buy the upgraded model" is usually pointless since somehting new will always come along. Fenix had quite a few upgrades and I played along over the years, then realizing I wasn't using the lights or enjoying them.

I'm also glad you got the PD32UE, it's a keeper! I have two since I like them so much. Definitely a model I won't be "upgrading".

Lot's of good info here. It's a black hole that sucked me and my wallet in! Enjoy!


----------



## Brilliams (Mar 31, 2013)

ShaoloGear said:


> I've seen this on a couple of lights. Do you have to press your SM switch "hard" to make it change modes?



Nope, it just sometimes won't change modes on the first press of the mode switch


----------



## markr6 (Apr 1, 2013)

Brilliams said:


> Nope, it just sometimes won't change modes on the first press of the mode switch



I wonder if it's the angle on which you are pressing. Sounds dumb, but when you think about it you probably have a switch head that's 1/6 the size of that gray rubber cover. I'm just guessing here, but maybe it's not getting pressed all the way down. I notice the mode switches on Fenix lights make a different sound depending on where and how you press them.


----------



## Brilliams (Apr 1, 2013)

markr6 said:


> I wonder if it's the angle on which you are pressing. Sounds dumb, but when you think about it you probably have a switch head that's 1/6 the size of that gray rubber cover. I'm just guessing here, but maybe it's not getting pressed all the way down. I notice the mode switches on Fenix lights make a different sound depending on where and how you press them.



Yea I thought of that before, the actual switch only being a fraction of the size of the gray rubber cover. Just tried changing modes just by pressing the corner of the switch and it wont change a lot more often. Guess I have to make sure I'm pressing the center of the switch firmly. 
Still overall I like this light very much


----------



## markr6 (Apr 2, 2013)

Brilliams said:


> Yea I thought of that before, the actual switch only being a fraction of the size of the gray rubber cover. Just tried changing modes just by pressing the corner of the switch and it wont change a lot more often. Guess I have to make sure I'm pressing the center of the switch firmly.
> Still overall I like this light very much



I guess it's just a difference in switch quality. At one point I had two LD22's, an LD12 and two PD32UE's. Their side switches varied from "squishy" to very firm and loud just like those clickers people use to train dogs (a little annoying). My favorite was one of the LD22's which was tight with no feedback, almost silent.


----------



## levi333 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dang this thing is bright! Just got mine yesterday, can't imagine how bright something like the TK75 is.
Seems to be a great light for the size, will have to do some outdoor testing soon.


----------



## neutralwhite (Apr 2, 2013)

the light on this at night is impressive for neutral. 
that 740 Lumens burst is a great help!. 


levi333 said:


> Dang this thing is bright! Just got mine yesterday, can't imagine how bright something like the TK75 is.
> Seems to be a great light for the size, will have to do some outdoor testing soon.


----------



## Tulip bush (Apr 4, 2013)

Recently treated myself to a zebra h600w which is my first zebralight. All my other two lights are Cool white. I've been really tempted to buy the pd32ue for a while now, seems a really nice light with a good tint, or should I buy the zebra sc600 II, still think I'm tempted with the pd32ue.


----------



## neutralwhite (Apr 4, 2013)

PD32UE. 
easily.


Tulip bush said:


> Recently treated myself to a zebra h600w which is my first zebralight. All my other two lights are Cool white. I've been really tempted to buy the pd32ue for a while now, seems a really nice light with a good tint, or should I buy the zebra sc600 II, still think I'm tempted with the pd32ue.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (Apr 11, 2013)

Just ordered mine from Shalogear along with fenix 18650 and charger. Cannot wait to get in my third fenix light!


----------



## bmwproboi05 (Apr 13, 2013)

Look what came in today!!!






Ill give some of my thoughts after I mess with it a bit more


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 14, 2013)

Tulip bush said:


> Recently treated myself to a zebra h600w which is my first zebralight. All my other two lights are Cool white. I've been really tempted to buy the pd32ue for a while now, seems a really nice light with a good tint, or should I buy the zebra sc600 II, still think I'm tempted with the pd32ue.



I've been very happy with the neutral tint on my PD32UE. I also haven't had any performance issues with it using regular CR123 batteries. It has good throw and a nice clean hotspot with usable spill. My only complaint is that you can't get to strobe mode instantly - you have to turn the light on via the tail switch and then hold down the side switch for a couple of seconds.

It's been my EDC since I got it.


----------



## TK41 (Apr 14, 2013)

Just picked up my PD32 UE. Very nice tint. Except, is it normal for the outer ring or spill to be slightly cool/blueish? I see some distinct differences in 3 areas of the beam on a white wall. 1) Center is obviously the brightest, with a creamy/slightly yellow appearance. 2)Then moving out is a bit darker. 3) Then the outer most, thinnest ring is actually brighter and fairly cold/blueish. 

Kind of an odd beam. On the higher modes this effect becomes more apparent. It's quite ugly looking. I expected better for a $75 flashlight. My PD22 190 lumen version still remains the best/most consistent beam tint distribution I've seen in a Fenix light so far. I purchased an E25 recently and that $30 light even has a better beam tint distribution.

The only saving grace for this PD32UE is the wide hotspot, nice tint in the center, and 740 burst mode...and the fact that outdoors the effect won't be as noticeable if you're not looking for it.

But still..the idea of paying high prices for a light and doesn't deliver the quality you'd expect. eh...


----------



## Solid Lifters (Apr 14, 2013)

What is 'burst mode' actually and how to you activate it? Is it continuous light output or for just a brief moment? 

I really think this is my next flashlight. I have the TK22 but it's just a bit too big for my tactical shotgun. Though, it looks awesome on it! :thumbsup:


----------



## kj2 (Apr 15, 2013)

Solid Lifters said:


> What is 'burst mode' actually and how to you activate it? Is it continuous light output or for just a brief moment?
> 
> I really think this is my next flashlight. I have the TK22 but it's just a bit too big for my tactical shotgun. Though, it looks awesome on it! :thumbsup:



Burst mode is activated just like all other modes, just by clicking the switch  low-med-high-turbo-burst.
Burst mode is max 3minutes for what I know, this because in burst mode- the light will heat-up quickly.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 15, 2013)

TK41 said:


> Just picked up my PD32 UE. Very nice tint. Except, is it normal for the outer ring or spill to be slightly cool/blueish? I see some distinct differences in 3 areas of the beam on a white wall. 1) Center is obviously the brightest, with a creamy/slightly yellow appearance. 2)Then moving out is a bit darker. 3) Then the outer most, thinnest ring is actually brighter and fairly cold/blueish.
> 
> Kind of an odd beam. On the higher modes this effect becomes more apparent. It's quite ugly looking. I expected better for a $75 flashlight. My PD22 190 lumen version still remains the best/most consistent beam tint distribution I've seen in a Fenix light so far. I purchased an E25 recently and that $30 light even has a better beam tint distribution.
> 
> ...



I ultimately purchased four of these lights and they were all completely different tints (well, at least to a tint snob like me). My goal was to get two lights with the same or very close tints. I'm happy to say I finally got a "matching set". I had one that was a nasty yellowish-green color, the other was very cool-purple on the outside spill.


----------



## degarb (Apr 29, 2013)

I am thinking of getting a pd32 for my collection.

Firstly, I need to confirm that the new driver is not pwm. 


And at 135 lumen setting, I am guessing 2300 candela? Is this right?


----------



## kj2 (Apr 29, 2013)

degarb said:


> I am thinking of getting a pd32 for my collection.
> Firstly, I need to confirm that the new driver is not pwm.
> And at 135 lumen setting, I am guessing 2300 candela? Is this right?


Fenix says; "Digitally regulated output" so no PWM. What I know, Fenix never has been using PWM.


----------



## degarb (Apr 30, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Fenix says; "Digitally regulated output" so no PWM. What I know, Fenix never has been using PWM.



So, 4-6 amc7193's and a (digital I assume) pulse width modulator dimmer chip on a pcb board is not digitally regulated?


----------



## kj2 (Apr 30, 2013)

degarb said:


> So, 4-6 amc7193's and a (digital I assume) pulse width modulator dimmer chip on a pcb board is not digitally regulated?



uh, what?:thinking: :shrug:


----------



## ShaoloGear (May 1, 2013)

degarb said:


> So, 4-6 amc7193's and a (digital I assume) pulse width modulator dimmer chip on a pcb board is not digitally regulated?



The current generation of Fenix lights are all CC regulated. They are not PWM.

As kj2 said above, I too have never heard of a Fenix light using a PWM driver. Only CC.


----------



## Labrador72 (May 1, 2013)

I can only agree with the previous posts - after the introduction of the XP-G I haven't seen or heard of a Fenix light that had PWM and even in 2008 2009 when the XR-E still ruled, there were only a few Fenix lights that used PWM at some level.
If there's something that makes Fenix stand out compared to other good brands, it's how well regulated their lights are!


----------



## degarb (May 2, 2013)

Labrador72 said:


> I can only agree with the previous posts - after the introduction of the XP-G I haven't seen or heard of a Fenix light that had PWM and even in 2008 2009 when the XR-E still ruled, there were only a few Fenix lights that used PWM at some level.
> If there's something that makes Fenix stand out compared to other good brands, it's how well regulated their lights are!




This is very good news. (So, all other brands use pwm drivers?) The extra runtime/brightness is no small matter to me. It is an ignorant waste to hunt the most efficient led, while ignoring driver specs.

Still, I don't see the answer to how much lux at one meter on 135 lumen setting.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (May 13, 2013)

It's been over a month since my 1st charge of arb-l2 2600mah batts. Using it every night. Very good runtime.

| Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## degarb (May 13, 2013)

I bought a TK35 (two 18650, heavy bodied light) It pumps out 360 lumens for near 8 hours. I built an akward, heavy wrist light of it. I love the runtime and output. I kept it one unit, with no real modification for durability purposes.

The only practical design that would come close to output and runtime, I can think, is two pd32's-side by side- mounted to my left wrist. This would give me 5000 candela, 270 lumens for a full work day, at 1/2 the weight of the tk35. This would also allow me to split up the lights, if needed.

Cost would be an issue. But two of hanks $35 lights would only offer (if I remember) 2300 candela, which doesn't meet my spec of 1000 candela for first arm length detail inspection (4,000 candela for 6 foot inspection). A nailbender is another option, but I cannot see durability in that route.


----------



## Labrador72 (May 13, 2013)

degarb said:


> This is very good news. (So, all other brands use pwm drivers?) The extra runtime/brightness is no small matter to me. It is an ignorant waste to hunt the most efficient led, while ignoring driver specs.
> 
> Still, I don't see the answer to how much lux at one meter on 135 lumen setting.


No, many other brands do not use PWM either. 

The issue with potential PWM on the new Fenix lights was discussed in another thread - though there is no mention of the PD32 UA:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?358191-My-new-Fenix-LD12-gen2-has-PWM
See post 25# by Selfbuilt for a possible explanation.

As others have already said, it's unlikely but the only way to be sure PWM is not used at any level is to write a mail to Fenix and ask them the question.


----------



## GTiger (May 13, 2013)

Just received my PD32UE last week with a nice 15%-off coupon from Shaologear.com. Very happy with the light and with the speedy service from Shawn at SG.

It's a bit of an adjustment, since all my experience with high-intensity lights involves tighter beams and this is more of an open pattern, but this pattern seems to be a lot more useful than the center ultra-hot spot. And it's more forgiving on the eyes if you have the mode up too high (such as indoors).


----------



## Tyler A (May 13, 2013)

I got my pd 32 ue in the mail today and I am very impressed. Any word on how long they will be produced? I am considering ordering a second one.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 13, 2013)

My PD32UE starts dropping into moonlight mode when the CR123 batteries drop to 2.8v. I guess it uses a buck-only converter, not buck-boost.


----------



## markr6 (May 13, 2013)

PhotonWrangler said:


> My PD32UE starts dropping into moonlight mode when the CR123 batteries drop to 2.8v. I guess it uses a buck-only converter, not buck-boost.



I just noticed this morning that my PD32UE with 2xCR123s had the same output in high and turbo with nearly dead batteries. Measured 20% or less on my ZTS tester, and it was my 24/7 car light with a low of 32°F overnight. I think it was a combination of both since it works fine out of the freezer with CR123s.


----------



## Labrador72 (May 14, 2013)

Tyler A said:


> I got my pd 32 ue in the mail today and I am very impressed. Any word on how long they will be produced? I am considering ordering a second one.


As far as we know it was a limited edition and haven't heard of any new batches reaching retailers so probably they are not being produced anymore.


----------



## kj2 (May 14, 2013)

Tyler A said:


> I got my pd 32 ue in the mail today and I am very impressed. Any word on how long they will be produced? I am considering ordering a second one.





Labrador72 said:


> As far as we know it was a limited edition and haven't heard of any new batches reaching retailers so probably they are not being produced anymore.



Fenix isn't producing it anymore. Get one now, when they are still available.


----------



## Tyler A (May 14, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Fenix isn't producing it anymore. Get one now, when they are still available.



Will order #2 today, maybe a 3rd as well I got to take the light out last night and it has a awesome beam with no dark spots and a lot of spill. Does anyone have a picture of a pd32 ue next to a regular pd32


----------



## kj2 (May 14, 2013)

Tyler A said:


> Will order #2 today, maybe a 3rd as well I got to take the light out last night and it has a awesome beam with no dark spots and a lot of spill. Does anyone have a picture of a pd32 ue next to a regular pd32



There is a thread about that; http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ix-PD32-UE-and-PD32-G2-beam-comparison-images


----------



## markr6 (May 14, 2013)

A post in CPF mentioned Fenix has about 300 left in the warehouse. I can't express how much I love this light!! I'll buy a third if they ever get rediculously cheap.


----------



## Lou Minescence (May 14, 2013)

markr6 said:


> A post in CPF mentioned Fenix has about 300 left in the warehouse. I can't express how much I love this light!! I'll buy a third if they ever get rediculously cheap.



I remember the limited production PD31. Supplies were running out so I hurried up and paid $10 extra dollars over the average list to get one. I had my eye on it and time was running out. Only a few places had any left. Then Fenix made another batch that lasted about a year before they were actually gone. And available at the regular list price. Lets see what happens here with this edition of it.


----------



## Labrador72 (May 14, 2013)

Lou Minescence said:


> I remember the limited production PD31. Supplies were running out so I hurried up and paid $10 extra dollars over the average list to get one. I had my eye on it and time was running out. Only a few places had any left. Then Fenix made another batch that lasted about a year before they were actually gone. And available at the regular list price. Lets see what happens here with this edition of it.



What you say is very true: the PD31 seemed to be out of stock everywhere and then Fenix must have produced more, probably a few thousand as stocks lasted across the world for another year. In fact there was even a very limited special batch released not long ago after the PD32 had already been on the market for some time.
They may have followed that strategy because the PD32 was not ready: I think there was nearly a year between the launch of the PD31 and the time the PD32 was available for purchase in online stores.

As for the PD32, things may go differently: the latest news is that the PD35 might be available as early as June so I don't think they will manufacture more batches. If the PD35 were to be delayed for longer, I wouldn't be surprised if production the PD32 UA would resume and be extended.


----------



## ShaoloGear (May 15, 2013)

markr6 said:


> A post in CPF mentioned Fenix has about 300 left in the warehouse. I can't express how much I love this light!! I'll buy a third if they ever get rediculously cheap.



They won't be getting any cheaper. $65 is already very close to cost. 

As said above the PD35 is scheduled for release in June and there are no plans to continue UE production at this time.


----------



## markr6 (May 15, 2013)

ShaoloGear said:


> They won't be getting any cheaper. $65 is already very close to cost.
> 
> As said above the PD35 is scheduled for release in June and there are no plans to continue UE production at this time.



Yeah, $65 is a great price! Any cheaper lights would be people looking to upgrade and selling at CPF Marketplace


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Jun 2, 2013)

ShaoloGear said:


> The current generation of Fenix lights are all CC regulated. They are not PWM.
> 
> As kj2 said above, I too have never heard of a Fenix light using a PWM driver. Only CC.


The older Fenix lights were PWM. I have a TK 11 that has a fast PWM. As for more recent lights my LD12 xp-g2 uses PWM along with its replacement head. Others have mentioned the same.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 2, 2013)

I did the solar cell-->headphones trick with my PD32UE yesterday. I heard PWM humming in all but the turbo mode.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm having some problems now with the mode-switch. 7 out of 10 times I've to press 2-3, and sometimes even 5, times before it switches modes. More people having that?


----------



## CZ Eddie (Jun 12, 2013)

ShaoloGear said:


> They won't be getting any cheaper. $65 is already very close to cost.
> 
> As said above the PD35 is scheduled for release in June and there are no plans to continue UE production at this time.



How can I buy this from your site for $65? When I go to order a couple of them, it's trying to charge me $150?


----------



## papershredder (Jun 12, 2013)

You guys should know that all switching buck, buck-boost, and boost converters are driven with a square wave. The output is varied by varying the width of a pulse to a transistor. This controls the on and off time of the transistor. This is PWM.
Now, where things get smoothed out, what's being called current regulation around here, is when you have output filters before the load (a LED in this case) Usually these are a combination of inductors and capacitors. 
The ability you have to attenuate some circuit noise and thus flicker (coming from the PWM) is closely related to the amount of capacitance and inductance you can put in your circuit. 
So, this increases cost and takes up space.

In a nutshell, the job of the converter is to take DC (battery,) turn it into AC, which is the source of noise, (switching through the buck/boost inductor,) and then turn it back into DC again (output filters.) The DC output is either higher than the battery or lower, depending on the level the light is on and the battery voltage. Without the converter, you could not have the multiple levels output.

When you hear a light whine, generally this means that the designer is operating the converter within or near to human audible frequencies. (Your ability to percieve flicker with your eyes is at a much lower frequency than most audible ranges.) Typically the audible noise will be coming off the windings on the inductor they are using in the converter. The magnetic field periodically established in the inductor causes the individual wire windings to repel eachother. When the magnetic field decreases, the windings settle back down. This is causing sound waves, due to the expansion and contraction of the overall windings on the inductor. It's darn near the same way an audio speaker operates on.

Now, in defense of the designers, converters are more efficient with lower frequencies. When you have to turn the transistor on and off, they travel through what's referred to as the linear region. When they're on, they present very low resistance (less than one ohm.) When they're off, they present really high resistance (hundreds of kilo ohms.) But, when they're in-between, they have a resistance through which current will flow, but will still be high enough to start wasting power. E.g. 10 ohms. So, lets do some quick, rough math. Lets say we've have an ideal voltage source at 6 volts, and we're driving current through that transistor to an LED.
Power loss at .1 ohm (assuming only 3 amps are going to an LED, which would be the high range of a Cree XM-L2, not the full 60 amps 0.9 watts.
Power loss at 10 ohms: 3.59 watts
Power loss at 100 Kohms: 0.00036 watts

So, the more time you spend in the linear region, the more power you waste. Thus, if you don't switch as often (lower frequency,) you loose less power on the transistor. This is dissipated as heat, so it's not useful to us.
Now, practically speaking, is it worth it to operate in such a low frequency that you can hear it? Or see it? Categorically, no. 
If the designer has done a poor job in designing around the switch (probably using too low gate voltage, or current handling, in the case of a FET,) then they may be forced into this position to make improvements to their efficiency. 
Modern power electronics usually operate in the 50 kilohertz to 2 megahertz range and are very efficient. Usually above 90% overall.
Will operating your circuit in audio frequencies get you back up into the 90's if you've screwed up? No.

Typically, power electronics are going to be using FETs for the transistors. Good designs have dedicated gate drivers which apply the correct voltages and currents to the FET gate to make them turn on very quickly and turn off very quickly. This decreases the time spent in the linear region and increases efficiency. Driving a FET gate directly from a microcontroller can work, but it's a poor design. If you don't know what you're doing, or you're looking to cut costs, this is what you do. 

I should mention that it is possible in some cases to convert voltages and currents to what's correct for an LED from the battery using what are called linear regulators. These do not switch. They operate a transistor in its linear region to make it look like a variable resistor. If you've been paying attention, you should know that this will be very inefficient. These are typically reserved for low power applicaitons where the energy is coming from the 120/240v mains. They're easy to use and inexpensive (although I have seen engineers screw up with these too!)

You own plenty of switching regulators already that are not flashlights. Cell phone chargers, for instance. These are almost always switching regulators of some type (using transformers or isolated, coupled inductors,) but do you hear any noise from them? So why put up with a bad design in something you're passionate about? Nothing against the PD32UE, I own it and love it. I'm vey happy with its electronics. Fenix knows what they're doing here. Guess I got off on an electrical engineering tangent/rant there...


----------



## BoarHunter (Jun 13, 2013)

At least someone who knows !  Quite a change from the usual crap explanation given by the uninformed to the ignorant !


----------



## Swedpat (Jun 13, 2013)

Yes, that was an impressive lecture held by papershredder! :thumbsup:


----------



## markr6 (Jul 19, 2013)

I just noticed this is up to $99 on amazon from edisonbright. I bought my original one from them for $69! With the PD35 out, I was surprised to see it go from $69, to $79, then $89, and now $99!


----------



## therock (Jul 19, 2013)

I have one too and its an amazing light. The word must be getting out and the demand is raising the price.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 10, 2013)

Anyone know if its OK to use an unprotected 18650? Will it cut off before 2.5v? I believe my H600w has built in protection so I'm using an unprotected 18650 in there now.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 10, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Anyone know if its OK to use an unprotected 18650? Will it cut off before 2.5v? I believe my H600w has built in protection so I'm using an unprotected 18650 in there now.



The PD32UE has a low voltage warning.


----------



## regulation (Sep 10, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Anyone know if its OK to use an unprotected 18650? Will it cut off before 2.5v? I believe my H600w has built in protection so I'm using an unprotected 18650 in there now.


it would flash to warn the user if battery low but won't cut off automatically in case to leave you in completely dark when you still need light. I always change my battery if it can't work on high mode. Maybe a little conservative.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 11, 2013)

kj2 said:


> The PD32UE has a low voltage warning.





regulation said:


> it would flash to warn the user if battery low but won't cut off automatically in case to leave you in completely dark when you still need light. I always change my battery if it can't work on high mode. Maybe a little conservative.



Thanks. I forgot about that and never really experienced it. But I confirmed it with some old CR123a batteries. It stayed on turbo or burst for less than a second then fell to a lower mode.


----------



## Dodd123 (Oct 19, 2014)

I decided to order the PD32 Ultimate Edition because love how wide the beam is and the neutral tint.


----------

